# Wieso es keine Tanks gibt....



## [DM]Zottel (10. Februar 2011)

Immer wieder lese ich hier ähnliche Themen in denen man sich beschwert dass man als DD ewig warten muss um eine Random Hero Gruppe zu bekommen. Heute habe ich mich auch wirklich aufgeregt als ich den Post über das Vordrängeln im Dungeonbrowser gelesen habe. Zum einen wusste ich nicht dass das geht und hab so wahrscheinlich in den letzten Wochen unmöglich viel Gold nicht verdient, zum anderen war es wieder mal eine Hasstirade auf die Tanks [edit: Ich beziehe mich nicht auf den Opener Post sondern auf mehrer Antworten welche folgten. Entschuldigung an den TE]. (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180882-wie-kann-man-vordraengeln-im-dungeonfinder-verhindern/)

Aber hat irgendwer von Euch mal das Thema wirklich genau betrachtet. Sich irgendwann mal die Frage gestellt wieso es keine Tanks gibt. Seit Dual Skill dürfte es doch gar kein Prolem mehr sein einen Tank zu finden. Krieger, Todesritter, Druiden, Paladine. 4 Klassen die tanken können. Insgesamt gibt es 10 Klassen. Es können also 40% aller Klassen tanken. Man braucht aber nur einen Tank pro Instanz, das heist man müsste 20% Tanks brauchen.....aus einem Pool von 40%. (Ich gebe zu, sehr platt gesehen da die Klassenverteilung nicht gleich ist, aber ihr versteht meinen Punkt)

Das Problem liegt also nicht daran dass es zu wenig Tanks gibt, das Problem liegt daran dass zu wenige die es könnten, auch Tank spielen wollen. Doch warum ist das so? 

a.) Tankklasse aber keine Tankskillung

Feldversuch Gruppenchat. Gestern in ner Hero gewesen. Angemeldet, 1 Sekunde gewartet, Invite bekommen (als Tank, versteht sich). Ich komm rein, stell meine Skillung um und werf gemütlich die Buffs ein...schon das Gezeter warums nicht los geht weil man ja schon seit über 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange wäre und jetzt endlich in fünf Minuten die Daily abschließen will. Ich kuck nur so wer da labert und sehe - es ist ein Krieger. Und da konnte ich nicht mehr. "Wieso meldest du dich auch als DD an. Du bist Krieger. Du bist ein Tank. Du weist genau dass Tanks fehlen, dennoch meldest du dich als DD an und regst dich auf dass du 30 Minuten warten musst." Die Antwort kann ich hier leider nicht bringen, soviele Sonderzeichen hat meine Tastatur nicht und verstanden habe ichs auch nicht, und wäre ich nicht der Tank gewesen, hätte er mich bestimmt aus der Gruppe gekickt.

b.) Tankskillung aber nicht in Random Gruppen

Immer wieder höre ich dass Spieler durchaus eine Tankskillung haben, aber in Random Gruppen trotzdem als DD mitgehen da man als Tank oder Heiler immer der Schuldige ist wenn es mal nicht so klappt. Und ganz ehrlich, unwahr ist das nicht. Man hat gerade eine Trash Gruppe gemacht, der Heiler ist fast oom, man gibt ihm Zeit zu reggen. In der Zeit verschwindet natürlich die Wut des Druiden und was passiert genau in dem Moment KETTENBLITZ. Also schnell Wutgenerieren, Massenspot, AoE Schlag. Leider ist der Schamane nach 3 GCD's TOT und flamt den Channel voll was für ein Noob der Tank wäre. Leider kein Einzelfall.....aber Classic ist eben lange her und die Worte "nur der Tank pullt" sind wohl vergessen.

c.) Problem mit 2nd Gear / 3rd Gear

Manche Klassen haben es einfacher beim Gear, andere nicht. Mein Schamane hat 1 Gear welches er für Elementar und Heilung verwenden kann, absolut Problemlos. Mein Druide hat im Moment 1 Tank Gear, 1 Heal Gear, 1 Moonkin Gear, 1 PvP Heal Gear (und man könnte die Liste noch erweitern um Katze Gear, Moonkin PvP und Katze PvP). Und es kostet einfach Zeit für jede Skillung ein itemlvl 346-350 Gear zusammenzustellen. Zeit, die nicht jeder hat.

Bevor der Post hier jetzt als Epic Wall of Text markiert und gelöscht wird, hör ich dann mal auf. Vielleicht kommt ja die eine oder andere Anmerkung oder auch lustige Geschichte die ihr erlebt habt. 

Und wer Lust hat, kann sich ja an der Umfrage beteiligen. Leider habe ich keine Option gefunden die Fragen in Abhängigkeit zu stellen, daher ist die Umfrage etwas stillos mit den Negationsantworten....Entschuldigung


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Alle 4 Tankklassen (momentan aber keine auf 85) und ich spiele die auch als Tank (zumindest ist mein Druide auch als Tank geplant, meine 3 Plattenklassen waren auf 80 ja schon Tanks)


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Februar 2011)

Paladin 85, Druide 84 und Krieger 83, alle mit Tankskillung, gehen auch in hc/nh als Tank.
Main ist allerdings ein Hexenmeister ^^

Allerdings kenne ich einige Druiden, Paladine oder auch Krieger, die niemals Tank gespielt haben sondern auch mit Dualspecc immer eine PVE und eine 
PVP DD Skillung haben.
Die können sich nicht als Tank anmelden


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

So, ich bin eine heilende Paladina und habe als 2. Skill Vergelter. Den Tank hab ich auch schon mal versucht aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht. Ich kann nicht genau sagen wann es war, das war ziemlich am Anfang meiner WoW "Karriere" *hust*... Die kleine Paladina machte sich auf die ersten Inis zu erforschen und alle sagten "Du bist der Tank-also hopp" 
Nur keiner machte sich die Mühe mir zu erklären, was überhaupt ein Tank ist (naja und ich war zu schüchtern um zu fragen^^) Ich merkte nur das es verkehrt läuft, da die meiste Zeit kam "oh lol l2p- noob!" und so weiter und so fort... 
Heilen lief dagegen rein intuitiv und war für meine "Kleinkunst" relativ easy- naja und danach bin ich halt Heal geblieben und kann mich auch nicht mit dem Tankdasein abfinden.


----------



## Evildoc (10. Februar 2011)

Ich melde mich auch nicht als Tank an. Nur in Gildengruppen gehe ich als Tank mit.
Es liegt schlicht und einfach an der freundlichkeit der Gruppen. Ich hab das n paar mal mitgemacht - nie wieder. Ich flame zwar gern zurück, aber das kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Versace83 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Krieger (85), der auch eine Tankskillung hat. Hatte den Ende TBC/Anfang WotLK als Tank auch hochgelevelt und es hat viel Spass gemacht.
Allerdings wurde es mir gegen Ende WotLK einfach zu dumm als Tank in Random Hero Gruppen zu gehen. Zu viele DDs haben gepullt waehrend ich auf den Heiler wartete oder haben wegen allem und jedem rumgemault usw. Seit dem gehe ich nur noch mit der Gilde als Tank mit...


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Der Text ist leider nur zu wahr aber auch nicht besonders neu. Hier im Forum treiben sich allerdings viele Tanks rum. In Classic und BC war man als Tank der Gruppenchef. Das muss so sein, WoW ist leider keine Demokratie. Wenn man vorher ewig darüber diskutiert, welchen Mob man cc't und welchen Weg man einschlägt, wird man nie fertig. Der Tank hat die größte Verantwortung und somit auch das Sagen. Liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. Natürlich muss man trotzdem auf Wünsche der anderen Gruppenleute eingehen, aber das letzte Wort hat nun mal der Tank. Wenn ein DD anfängt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer wild irgendwas zu pullen, liegt die Gruppe schnell im Dreck. Man darf als Tank zumindest ein wenig Respekt erwarten, denn während die drei DD's es sich gemütlich machen, lässt sich der Tank verkloppen; der Heiler folgt direkt an 2. Stelle. 

Mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass man als Tank der Depp vom Dienst ist. Man wird bei dem kleinsten Fehler angemotzt: DD stirbt? Tank schuld. Heiler stirbt? Tank schuld. Tank stirbt? Tank schuld. Entweder er kann nicht tanken, er hat zu wenig HP oder allgemein kein Plan vom Spiel. Die DD's dürfen Fehler machen, meistens fällt es sogar nicht mal auf. Vor allem ist die Fehlerschwelle sehr schnell beim Tank erreicht. Mal die falsche Fähigkeit benutzt kann einen DD kosten. Dass DD's falsche Skills benutzen... naja, das passiert wohl oft und interessiert keinen.

Deswegen spielt keiner einen Tank:

a) man kann keinen fetten DMG fahren
b) man kann sich nicht seiner Verantwortung der Gruppe gegenüber entziehen und einfach nur abschalten und stumm sein
c) die Fehlertoleranz ist extrem gering


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten dass der Mangel an Tanks auf 2 Gründe zurückzuführen sein könnte:

1) Zuviel Verantwortung. Bei falschem Handhaben kann es das Leben der gesamten Gruppe kosten, ich denke mal viele scheuen sich davor...

2) Das Equippen. Es ist nun mal so, als Tank mit 329 itemlvl ist es schon arg schwer in eine Hero zu gehen, wenn der Heiler genauso "schlechtes" Gear hat, wird das meist nix. Der Zeitaufwand um hier an besseres Gear zu kommen (non heroes, ruf farmen bis zum erbrechen) ist enorm, genauso wie der Goldaufwand um sich ein paar schicke Sachen basteln zu lassen.

Ich würde vermuten, dass viele DDs es sich leicht machen, erst ihr DD equip sammeln und nebenher Tankgear in Heroes abgreifen (was ja nicht schlimm ist, solange sie nicht Ninjan).

LG Pity


----------



## Magistinus (10. Februar 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Krieger (85), der auch eine Tankskillung hat. Hatte den Ende TBC/Anfang WotLK als Tank auch hochgelevelt und es hat viel Spass gemacht.
> Allerdings wurde es mir gegen Ende WotLK einfach zu dumm als Tank in Random Hero Gruppen zu gehen. Zu viele DDs haben gepullt waehrend ich auf den Heiler wartete oder haben wegen allem und jedem rumgemault usw. Seit dem gehe ich nur noch mit der Gilde als Tank mit...



Genau so ist es! Ungeduldige DDs und die ewig Superschlauen, die alles besser wissen und keine Zeit mitbringen. Man will sich das nicht antun mit Leuten, die man nicht kennt. Tank ist ein Stressjob geworden und ausserdem dauern die Heros länger als bei WotLK, so dass man nicht mehr die Zeit mitbringt mehrmals täglich zu gehen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

"DD is science, Heal is art, Tank is strategy"

Noch was...Leute, wenn ihr Tanks seid, seid ihr der Boss, ihr gebt das Tempo vor und sagt was wie zu tun ist. Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann und euch blöd anmacht darf ja gerne noch mal eine Runde in Dungeonfinder drehen oder selber einen Tank spielen...so einfach ist das und genau das sag ich auch den Leuten die meinen, Stunk machen zu müssen. Dann ist in 90% der Fälle Ruhe


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

Caster Mob steht abeits nachm Pull, und statt Gegenzauber (um den Mob zum Tank zu holen) macht der Mage Frostnova rein , damit der Mob auch auf gar keinen fall zum Tank laufen kann. Solche Sachen halt.

Aber hatten wir ja schon 12 tröllionen mal.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Februar 2011)

naja ich hab nur einen 85er und das ist ein ele/heal schami. als heal geh ich nicht in heros. hab die erfahrung gemacht, dass sich eh niemand drum kümmert wieviel mana man noch hat, schaden vermieden wird und co..und am ende noch anfucken lassen dafür das man sich den stress gibt die gruppe oben zu halten ? dann doch lieber DD. da juckts eh keine sau was man macht. (bzw war ich mit dem noch garnicht in cata heros).

mein druide ist DD/heal geskillt und bewegt sich auf die 85 zu. auf tanken hab ich mit dem keine lust.
warri und pala zock ich grade als tank (alternativ heal) hoch und die beiden tankklassen machen mir spass.
DK gammelt noch auf ~62 rum. die mechanik gefällt mir nicht.

wenn sich ne tankfähige klasse halt aus was weiß ich für welchen gründen als DD anmeldet. wo doch dual specc so gut wie nix mehr kostet und zumindest in der levelphase auch schnell das equip zusammen ist..ist doch nicht mein problem ? mit meinen tanks hab ich instant invites und freu mich über genüssliches zocken


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Caster Mob steht abeits nachm Pull, und statt Gegenzauber (um den Mob zum Tank zu holen) macht der Mage Frostnova rein , damit der Mob auch auf gar keinen fall zum Tank laufen kann. Solche Sachen halt.




Ich bin ja schon zufrieden, wenn die DDs die Marks beachten...
Aber da ich eh immer ohne große Erwartung an die DDs Instanzen tanke, werde ich auch selten enttäuscht (aber noch seltener überrascht) ^^


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='10 February 2011 - 10:02' timestamp='1297330757' post='3010612']
> b.) Tankskillung aber nicht in Random Gruppen
> Immer wieder höre ich dass Spieler durchaus eine Tankskillung haben, aber in Random Gruppen trotzdem als DD mitgehen da man als Tank oder Heiler immer der Schuldige ist wenn es mal nicht so klappt. Und ganz ehrlich, unwahr ist das nicht



Da wär ich dabei. Ich tanke derzeit generell nur in Raids, oder wenn mind. 2 Leute in der Gruppe sind, die ich kenne und einschätzen kann.

Die Wartezeit wird für Tol Barad und andere Dailies benutzt, die ich eh machen will. Oder die Liebeserfolge.

Warum? Ich tanke dauernd, DD ist Urlaub für mich. (Zeitlich betrachtet)
Ich hab keine Verantwortung, muß nicht 3 Augen um mich haben, usw.

Und: Ich hatte auch schon das Vergnügen, 4/5 Gildengrp vorzufinden, "Tank mach mal Aggro" - "Tank mal schneller!" "olol hab aggro" -> wild auf irgendwas gehämmert, beste Bombermanier, keine Gnade dem Tank.

Ne, da lauf ich lieber durch, und wenn alle Stricke reißen und die Grp was taugt spec ich Tank und weiter gehts.

Gestern hatte ich 1h Wartezeit, da von ner Gildengrp 2 einen Disco hatten, der anhielt, und die anderen 2 dann meinten "kein Sinn, bb" und das wars =)
Nächste Grp lief dann flüssig durch, da hatten 3/5 noch keinen Boss hc gesehen. RobBossMods angeworfen und dann lagen die.


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Pala is PvP Heal und PvE Heal(was ich aber nie spiele). Mein Dudu hat sich mal als Tank versucht und naja ich hatte nie aggro *g*. Ich bin als Fernkämpfer in das Spiel eingestiegen, fällt mir irgendwie schwer Nahkampf-Klassen zu zocken und tanken ist ja noch eine Stufe anspruchsvoller.


----------



## krampus94 (10. Februar 2011)

ich habe einen paladin (84) tank und heal..ist mein erster 80 überhaupt gewesn spiele erst seit lichking 

auf alle fälle war ich noch nie ein DD ..da gibs erstens zu viele nd so im levelbereich 30-50 machn die tanks viel mehr schadn und man kommt schnella rein und is mit questen flotter hat also nur voerteile...auf alle fälle ist es so wenn ich in eine instanz rein komme bei der ich noch nie war dann sage ich das auch..seit cata geh ich jede ini das erster mal als heal rein und schau wie und was der tank pullt nd was er beim boss kampf macht...dann gehe ich als tank rein..klappt meistens gut..aba nichts desto trotz regn mich DD's auf die was weniga damage machn als mein dudu (48) und meckern tank mach schnella ..obwohl der heal nur bei 50% mana war..

gruß krampus


----------



## Quana (10. Februar 2011)

Meine kleine Kriegerin ist gerade 80 geworden und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das ich ein bisschen Angst davor habe in einer random Ini zu tanken. Ich habe wärend dem Questen immer Inis getankt und eigendlich hat es mir auch immer viel spass gemacht, aber die Verantwortung, die man übernehmen muss ist schon groß. Und außerdem erwartet jeder von einem, das man den Weg kennt und ich schaffe es schon mich in einer linearen ini zu verlaufen...
Mein main ist heiler und da hatte ich eigendlich kaum Probleme, das es immer hieß, ich sei Schuld, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert hat. Vielleicht sollte ich es einfach mal ausprobieren. Und davor noch ein paar Krieger Guids lesen


----------



## Throgan (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab nen Warri und Dk auf 85 mit Tank / DD Spec jeweils, beide haben nen anständiges Tankgear...

Der DK is nur n Twink, kein Bock auf Tanken =)

Und mit dem Warri..hmm..

Fangen wir mal so an, ich hab auch noch n Schami auf 85^^

Alle haben mindestens Hero EQ und einige Epics, die Inis stehen mir bis oberkante Unterlippe und ich kann sie ehrlich nimmer sehen. Mein Tankequip hab ich mir zusammengestellt nachdem unser Maintank alles hatte, kaum ein DD in unserer Gilde macht soviel Dmg wie mein Krieger und derzeit steh ich auf DMG machen =) Ich tank derzeit nichtmal für die Gilde, weils mir einfach keinen Spaß macht, nicht weil ich es schwer finde. Aber wenn man intern im Raid nichts auf die Kette kriegt und das Pre-Raid Equip soweit auf Tasche hat, dann ist die Luft halt raus. Mir hängt das so zum Hals raus, dass ich nichmal die Tägliche Hero mache..lieber Twink ich. Die Auswahl an Instanzen ist halt sehr gering gehalten, man hat sie schon 100 mal gespielt, braucht nix mehr und für "mal nebenbei" machen dauern sie je nach Gruppe und Skill level der Gruppe dann doch einfach zu lange...

Irgendwo ist auch der Jäger und Sammler Effekt n bisl dran verloren gegangen das der Endboss nun nichts "besonderes" mehr droppt...(es müsste nicht Lila sein, nur evtl n bisl besser)....einfach nur schlect finde ich bspw. auch, dass man als Pre-Raid Equip dann den selben "Mist" trägt und farmt wie beim Leveln, halt nur als 346er Item...sehr Kreativ...

Für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibts Items die gleichwertig sind mit Hero drops, also brauch man die Punkte nach nen paar Tagen auch nimmer....

Nunja.....das sind so Dinge wieso ich keinen Bock auf Tanken und Inis habe....

Achja...Taktik resistente Spieler kommen da auch noch zu^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich finds immer wieder geil, das ewige gejammer wo sind bloss die Tanks auf dieser Welt?
Ich kann es euch sagen, sie sind in einer Gilde und nicht im Dungeonfinder. Und warum sind sie im DF? Schaut zurück auf wotlk und ihr wisst die antwort. DDs die nur vorrennen, ogog brüllen, nur am flamen und beschimpfen sind und wehe der Tank hat nicht die nächsten 10 Mobgrp gepullt, dann war er der Kacknoob der Nation und wurde erst recht geflamet. Wie bitte der Tank hatte keine 50k life???? Boah gleich weg mit dem und einem schönen flame hinterher. In wotlk hat es doch kein schwein interessiert ob ein Tank da war oder nicht, der war für die meisten doch eh nur Notwendig damit der DF endlich die Gruppe eröffnet.
Ich bin sebst Tank und tanke nur für Gildengruppen und das wegen der oben genannten Gründe. Sollen die halt im DF versauern, vlt lernen die in diesen 45 min Wartezeit wie man sich in einer Gruppe verhalten sollte.


----------



## Tom40 (10. Februar 2011)

Also dem hier gesagten kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn man so sieht wenn dds aufeinmal anfangen zu pullen (möglichst am besten noch die ganze instanz). Aber auch aus der Sicht des Heilers muss man mal den tanks auf die Finger klopfen, entweder weil sie meinen weiterzupullen, obwohl der Heal oom ist, und sich dann hinterher sich noch beschweren das sie kein heal erhalten haben, oder es mal wieder ein tank ist, der die aroganz mit den löffeln gefressen hat. Aus diesen Gründen gehe ich nur noch mit Gilde und nicht mehr über Dungeonbrowser.


----------



## The Paladin (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen 85 Pala und habe zu WotLK immer gerne getankt. Doch jetzt habe ich kein Tank-Gear und wenn ich mal Glück habe dass ein Tank-Teil in einer ini dropt habe ich nie Würfelglück. Ich hasse es DD zu spielen da ich nicht einmal weiß ob ich viel Schaden fahre.

Und mein Equip lässt auch zu wünschen übrig (außer 2 Teile aus inis)

Paladinlord

Zurzeit sammel ich Heal-Gear um als Heiler in Inis Tank-Sachen zu kriegen (Natürlich sage ich vorher dass ich für Tank-Gear würfel)


----------



## colt179 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub es liegt daran das die lieben mitsteiter in den randomgruppen zu ungeduldig sind ,so hab ich es erlebt ,habs mit pala dk versucht jedesmal kam der lieblingsspuch :was bist du für ein noob ,kein wunder das man da keine lust mehr hat zu tanken ,klar muß man sich guides und skills anschauen um besser zu werden ,ist aber bei jeder anderen klasse auch so !
Im moment spiel ich jedenfalls erst mal nur dd in grp ,hab keine lust mehr angeflammt zu werden wenns angeblich nicht schnell genug geht ,oder man nicht richtig pullt usw usw...
Komisch habe mich noch nie als tank über dd beschwert die kein schaden machen ,oder die falsch geskillt waren ,usw..


----------



## Cerastes27 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zu 80er Seiten Paladin und Druidentank gespielt, der Paladin ist jetzt auf 85, Kriegertank kam nie über Lvl 60 hinaus, und einen Dk auf 70. Tanken macht mir Random einfach keinen Spaß, auch wenn es sehr gute Randomgruppen geben kann, das Gegenteil ist halt leider öfter der Fall. Mit Bekannten aus der Gilde/Freundesliste geht es einfach reibungsfreier und auch schneller, weil auch wenn CC und co es einem DD nich ermöglichen gleich alle Mobs anzugreifen, so is es grad für Heiler und Tank bequemer und geht ohne Trashwipen auch noch schneller im Endeffekt, das verstehen viele Randoms einfach nicht und dem Problem stelle ich mich bei einem Spiel was mir Spaß und keinen Ärger machen soll, einfach nicht, das umgehe ich indem ich als Tank nicht random gehe.  Ich weiß noch wie ich anfangs angemotzt wurde bei Karsh, Ozruk und dem 2Boss im Vortexgipfel, mittlerweile is das eh alles schon generft worden und mit Gegenstandsstufe von 345+ und Bosskenntnis is das alles leicht möglich.  DDs die sich nicht benehmen wirft man raus. Grade wenn Heal und Tank sich kennen und zusammenarbeiten wird man jeden DD los, ein Machtwort im Channel reicht im Notfall auch aus, hab ich aus DD Sicht schon erlebt, aber auf so ne Art mag ich selbst nicht spielen, ich spiele aus Spaß.

Hinzu kommt dass Random viele DDs garnicht wissen was CC ist und warum man diese benutzt und warum man Mobs die CC Effekte auf sich haben besser nicht angreift und grade letzteres nervt teils gewaltig als Tank.

Ein weiterer Grund ist auch, als Tank bekommt man auch gut equip weggeschnappt, Blizz sollte das Lootsystem nicht nach tragbarem Equip sondern nach Rolle machen, erst wenn ein Tank nicht Bedarf würfelt sollten andere Plattenklassen, Druiden und auch Schamanen(die können erstaunlicherweise auf Tanktrinkets würfeln) selbst Bedarf würfeln können.


----------



## dede1256 (10. Februar 2011)

So jetzt mal ein Standpunkt aus Heilersicht...
Ich hab kiein Problem damit, dass Klassen die theoretisch tanken könnten, das nicht tun wollen, weil es einfach der Job mit der größten Verantwortung ist.
Nicht jeder der einen Krieger oder Pala spielt muss zwangsläufig tanken, wenn das so wäre, hätt Blizz ihnen 3 Tank Trees gegeben.

Und wenn ich höre, dass der Tank immer das Sagen hat, dann würde ich meinen, das auch diese Einstellung nicht gerade zuträglich für Tank Anfänger ist.
Wenn ich gerade erst lerne wie ein Tank zu spielen ist, dann brauch ich nicht noch dazu den Stress die ganze restliche Gruppe auch zu dirigieren.
Ich als Heiler greife dem Tank da gern mal unter die Arme, wenn er selbst nicht so viel Ahnung hat, was jetzt zu tun ist. 
Natürlich frage eich vorher, ob ich das Kommando übernehemen soll, aber im Grunde ist es doch egal, ob jetzt der Tank der heiler oder einer DDs das markieren und Ansagen übernimmt,
solang sich alle dran halten. 

Seid ihr der Meinung, dass nur der Tank der Chef sein kann?


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 85 Pala und habe zu WotLK immer gerne getankt. Doch jetzt habe ich kein Tank-Gear und wenn ich mal Glück habe dass ein Tank-Teil in einer ini dropt habe ich nie Würfelglück. Ich hasse es DD zu spielen da ich nicht einmal weiß ob ich viel Schaden fahre.
> 
> Und mein Equip lässt auch zu wünschen übrig (außer 2 Teile aus inis)
> 
> ...



Wieso hast du nicht schon während es questens und ded damit verbundenen Instanzengängen Tank-Gear gesammelt?
Ich habe 3 Tanks auf diese weise gelevelt und gehe mit einem davon mittlerweile heroische Instanzen farmen.
Es gibt auch für Ruf sehr nette Tankteile oder für G/T-Punkte.
Dein Versuch, nebenbei Tankzeuchs zu sammeln würde ich so nicht akzeptieren.
Wärst du in meiner Gruppe und würdest mit der Aussage kommen: Ich rolle auch mit auf Tank-Gear", würde ich leaven oder dich kicken. 
Wenn natürlich alle, also auch der Tank auf Entzauberung gehen, kann man ja immer noch fragen oder danach Bedarf klicken.


----------



## Mivö (10. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube es liegt eher an der allgemeinen freundlichkeit im db. das ist zu 90% eben panoptikum. ich habe 2 heiler und mit dem shami gehe ich garnicht mehr, da du dort wegen der reg pausen dir noch blöde sprüche anhören musst. am liebsten wie zu wotkl zeiten losrennen und 20 min später den endboss im dreck. am woe hatte ich eine grp, die den tank rausvoten wollten, weil er cc markiert hat. begründung "wir wollen hier nicht übernachten" ich spiele keinen tank, weil ich für melee im allgemeinen zu unfähig bin. bei der derzeitigen kultur im db würde ich das auch nicht machen, selbst wenn ich das könnte.^^ als heiler steht man immer etwas ab vom schuss. da gehen auch äzende gruppen noch ab und an. leider muss man aber auch sagen, das 7/10 db tanks es lieber machen sollten wie ich und die finger vom tanken lassen. das sind leute im tank specc die iwas machen aber mit vernünftig tanken hat das leider nix zu tun...


----------



## Groar (10. Februar 2011)

Ich tanke auch nur noch für Freunde, weil der Großteil der Leute die sich benehmen können,
ebenfalls unter sich durch die Inis zieht, und dann meistens, die, die nichtmal Danke buchstabieren können, übrig bleiben.
Sicher gibt es auch Rdm-Gruppen mit denen ich am liebsten den ganzen Rest des Tages weitermachen möchte,
aber das sind leider nur Einzelfälle!

Der Großteil ist viel zu ungeduldig und weiß immer noch nicht wozu die Raidmarks gut sind.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Februar 2011)

dede1256 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein Standpunkt aus Heilersicht...
> Ich hab kiein Problem damit, dass Klassen die theoretisch tanken könnten, das nicht tun wollen, weil es einfach der Job mit der größten Verantwortung ist.
> Nicht jeder der einen Krieger oder Pala spielt muss zwangsläufig tanken, wenn das so wäre, hätt Blizz ihnen 3 Tank Trees gegeben.
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Instanz als Tank noch nicht kennt, gerade auf hc-Modus und einer der DD oder der Heiler Zeichen setzt oder Bosserklärungen 
abgibt, sollte der Tank das natürlich auch akzeptieren.
Habe einige Tanks kennengelernt, auch aus Gilde, die mich in den nh am Anfang als DD dabei hatten und danach, als es an die heroischen Versionen ging, oft gefragt haben, was jetzt auf hc anders und was zu beachten ist.
1-2x gemacht, kann der Tank es dann auch.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> 1) Zuviel Verantwortung. Bei falschem Handhaben kann es das Leben der gesamten Gruppe kosten, ich denke mal viele scheuen sich davor...


Ich scheue mich nicht davor (war früher selber Tank), sondern es ist mir schlicht und einfach zu stressig. Ich spiele WoW um mich nach der Arbeit zu entspannen und nicht, um mich noch extra zu stressen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

dede1256 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein Standpunkt aus Heilersicht...
> Ich hab kiein Problem damit, dass Klassen die theoretisch tanken könnten, das nicht tun wollen, weil es einfach der Job mit der größten Verantwortung ist.
> Nicht jeder der einen Krieger oder Pala spielt muss zwangsläufig tanken, wenn das so wäre, hätt Blizz ihnen 3 Tank Trees gegeben.
> 
> ...



Daher die Aussage Tank is Strategy...gerade der Tank sollte wissen wie ein Boss funktioniert bzw. was er macht, denn sonst ist er für heutige Instanzen ungeeignet, denn wie soll er denn seine "Oh-Shit-buttons" effektiv nutzen, wenn er gar nicht weiß, in welcher Phase des Kampfes welcher Schaden reinkommt. Einer muss das Kommando übernehmen


----------



## Anloén (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab einen Bären ausgerüstet und mittlerweile auch die ersten Raidbosse mit ihm gemacht. Allerdings gehe ich nur in Gildengruppen mit mindestens 3 Leuten aus der Gilde. Meistens auch im TS. Warum ich nicht mit Randomgruppen gehe ... nunja, nennen wir es schlechte Erfahrungen. Ich will relativ entspannt meine Hero-Instanz pro Tag hinter mich bringen. Ich hab keinen Bock auf ogog und pullende DDs. Ich hab keinen Bock darauf wenn ich als Druiden Tank auf passendes Equipment würfle vom Random Schurken geflamed zu werden. Am Ende von WotLK hatte ich 3 Tanks im Endcontent. Die waren allesamt recht passabel ausgerüstet und mit denen bin auch oft Random gegangen. Wenn da mal jemand ausgetickt ist hat es halt ein paar Minuten länger gedauert und ein Wipe war schon ein Weltuntergang. 

Jetzt allerdings müssen die Leute etwas aufpassen und sagen wir es mal so ... bei Randomgruppen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand Tod und Verfall unter das Sheep und die Eisfalle legt doch höher. Und Marks wie Totenkopf scheinen für manche Spieler eher "der darf ja nicht sterben" bedeuten. Da ist dann halt mal der Heiler nach JEDEM Trashpack OOM oder die ganze oder Teile der Gruppe sagen Bob Hallo und die Instanz dauert über 2 Stunden. Von den anfallenden Repkosten ganz zu schweigen. Das muss doch nicht sein. Das geht entspannter und schneller. Deshalb mit Gildies. Außerdem gibts schön Ruf in der Gilde. 

so long ... Anloén


----------



## Ancalimon (10. Februar 2011)

Meine Kurzfassung:

Tankklasse? JA
Tankspecc? JA
Equip? JA

ABER: Ich gehe nur und ausschließlich mit meiner Gilde irgendwo hin. Wenn wir mal rnd anmelden und keine 5 aus der Gilde sind, habe ich trotzdem den Heiler und einen DD aus der Gilde und damit auch wenig Probleme im "Trottellotto". Sollte uns ein Mitspieler dann dumm kommen, haben wir die Oberhand. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass wir wild kicken (haben wir in der Konstellation bisher NIE getan!). 

Die ersten Gehversuche waren mit der Gilde entspannter, da Fehler nicht in unnötige Diskussion ausarteten und heute bin ich so weit, dass ich - wenn überhaupt - noch die Daily Random HC laufe und sonst etwas anderes mache. Ruf überall oben, Punkte am Cap, Ausrüstung "erfarmt"... Was soll ich da noch? 
Da die Daily rnd aber auch jeder in der Gilde machen möchte, ist der eine Run am Tag meist an Gildenmember "vergeben", was den wartenden DDs da draußen dann auch nix hilft. Falls jemand fragt, geh ich gern auch noch die eine oder andere HC mit Gildenleuten. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt.

LG Anca


----------



## Qwalle (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten dass der Mangel an Tanks auf 2 Gründe zurückzuführen sein könnte:
> 
> 1) Zuviel Verantwortung. Bei falschem Handhaben kann es das Leben der gesamten Gruppe kosten, ich denke mal viele scheuen sich davor...
> 
> ...



/sign

Spiele DK
Da ich mit Gildenmates losgehe haben wir natürlich auch einen Tank dabei, der es vernünftig kann.

Zur Umfrage:
JA
Nein
3/4 JA

zu 1)
habe nie getankt und möchte vorher, wie in 2) beschrieben ordentliches Equip zusammen haben.

Bevor ich mit randoms loslaufe, werde ich meine ersten Tankversuche erst mit der Gilde durchgehen, um konstruktive Kritik zur Spielweise zu bekommen, bevor ich in rndm-Gruppen "Scheiss Low-Tank, geh sterben, ****" zu hören bekomme, denn spätestens dann vergeht mit der "Spaß" am tanken.


----------



## Sumeira (10. Februar 2011)

Nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab. Ich bin mit meinem Paladin als Main Specc Tank und habe, das ist eine wichtige Information damit der Rest passt, 9/12 in den Raids down. Trotzdem hasse ich es einfach Rnd-HC´s zu tanken.
Wieso?
1. Es gibt immer noch Spieler die meinen sich besseres Equip aus dem AH kaufen zu müssen das dann aber einfach in den Taschen verschwindet. Es gab mal einen Retri Pala in der Gruppe der hatte nur 318er Zeug an und macht 59% seines Schadens durch Exorzismus. Hatte man ihn darauf angesprochen kam natürlich keine Reaktion.
2. DD´s die einfach nicht warten können und irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen haben, DD Nr. 1 geht auf Target X DD Nr. 2 geht auf Target Y und DD Nr. 3 geht auf Target C (Jetzt hat mit Sicherheit jeder mit Target Z gerechnet )
3. Healer die nicht wirklich viel heilen können aufgrund des noch schlechten Gears. Ok sie müssen HC´s gehen um das Gear aufzuwerten das ist verständlich. Allerdings ist es wirklich nicht sehr einfach zu verknusen wenn es beispielsweise 1 Uhr nachts ist und man eben noch schnell eine HC machen möchte und man stirbt bei jedem Trash (Ich achte auf das Mana vom Heal)
4. DD´s die einfach keinen Schaden machen aufgrund von unteranderem Punkt 1. Trotz relativ guten Gears habe ich schon erlebt das manche einfach unterirdisch schlechten Schaden machen. Meistens mache ich deshalb eine "Rnd" auch mit einem Fury Kollegen der einfach nur kranken Schaden macht um wenigstens ein bisschen was ausgleichen zu können.
5. Spieler die die Instanz nicht kennen. Das ist kein Problem für mich, dann wird der Boss oder Trash fix erklärt und die Sache läuft. Wenn diese Person aber keinerlei Hinweis darauf gibt das er hier noch nicht war und nichts sagt und wir dann wipen, dann ist Enrage Time angesagt.

Mfg

Sumi ^^


----------



## dede1256 (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Daher die Aussage Tank is Strategy...gerade der Tank sollte wissen wie ein Boss funktioniert bzw. was er macht, denn sonst ist er für heutige Instanzen ungeeignet, denn wie soll er denn seine "Oh-Shit-buttons" effektiv nutzen, wenn er gar nicht weiß, in welcher Phase des Kampfes welcher Schaden reinkommt. Einer muss das Kommando übernehmen



Ich gebe dir Recht, dass einer das Komando übernehmen muss, aber ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass dies nur der Tank kann.
Genau so gut kann das auch ein DD oder der Heiler, und es gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Aufgabe des Tanks alle Bosse und Mobs auswendigzulernen.
Es reicht, wenn einer in der Gruppe ist der weiß was zu tun ist und das den anderen auch mitteilt, damit alle an einem Strang ziehen.
In vielen Fällen ist das halt der Tank, aber deshlab zu sagen, dass das ausschließlich die Aufgabe des Tanks ist halte ich für falsch.


----------



## Parasîte1 (10. Februar 2011)

Tjoa,

ich wurde ausgelacht als man damals auch in diesem Forum (zu WotLK Zeiten) belächelt wurde weil ich mich über pullende DDs in den Inis aufregte.

Antworten wie "Weil ich es kann" und "Wer braucht scho einen Tank?" wurden mir entgegen geworfen.

Nun gehe ich ausschliesslich mit Gildenmitgliedern und Freunden in Hero Inis. wenn dann ist überhaupt mal 1 Random dabei.. Wenn der sich nich benehmen kann kommt ein kickvote und byebye RandomDD.

Wieso? Weil ich es nun kann! Ich wünsche denen die mich früher belächelt haben eine wunderschöne 50 Minuten Warteschlange.

Mein Beileid an diejenigen die sich als DD anmelden und vernünftig spielen, aber das ist nunmal die Konsequenz meinerseits an die Community: Wer sich seine Suppe kocht darf sie auch auslöffeln.

Ja, man kann hier ruhig ein wenig Genugtuung hinein interpretieren.


----------



## keulenbruder (10. Februar 2011)

Tank ist im Endgame einfach sehr schwer! Habe sehr gerne meinen DK-Tank gespielt, auch mit lvl 85! Jetzt habe ich alle Items aus den nhcs erfarmt.
Alle Tank Items geholt die es mit Ruf gibt.
Logischer Schluss ist dann in die Heros zu rennen. Leider bekomm ich da ständig dumme Sprüche an den Kopf geknallt...
1. kenn ich mich nicht aus, war ja noch nicht auf Hero drin  Ich schau mir sogar Videos der Bosse an, trotzdem muss man den Boss halt ein paar mal gespielt haben um genau zu wissen wie es funktioniert
2. ist keine hero Ausrüstung vorhanden, irgendwann fängt jeder damit an.
3. die Heiler/Gruppe verstehen das nicht. Hatte schon Sprüche wie: Sicher das du Tank bist?
Ist doch klar das ich mit Item level 338 mehr schaden abbekomme als einer mit 359er Tank Ausrüstung.

Mir kommt es oft so vor, als wenn viele WoW Spieler gar keine Lust auf Herausforderungen haben. Einfach durch rennen und die Items abholen. *gähn*
Grad deshalb habe ich so gerne Tank gespielt, weil es einfach Strategie ist. Und nicht einfach nur DMG raus hauen und Flamen wenn was nicht beim ersten mal läuft! Wenn die Gruppe einmal wiped, leaved doch schon der erste die Random Gruppe. 


Tjoo.. Ende von dem Lied ist, das ich nur noch mit der Gilde in Heros gehe und jetzt einen Jäger für Random Gruppen angefangen habe!


Die Community ist selber schuld das es keine Tanks gibt!
Von Mitspieler ohne Verständnis bis zum Range DD der jedes mal einfach pullt.
Macht kein Spaß!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. Februar 2011)

Bei vielen Randomgruppen vergeht mir einfach die Lust zum tanken. Ich hatte mit 80 3 Tankklassen von der jetzt eine überlebt hat. Mein Bär und der wird nach dem Patch gestern wohl auch Katze werden. Ich hab zwar die Tankspeccs teilweise noch tanke aber nur NH um mal nem Freund auszuhelfen. 
Allerdings beschwer ich mich auch nicht das ich lange warten muss sondern schau mir einfach einen Film nebenher an oder mach Ähnliches. Ich weiß wie stressig es imo als Tank (und auch als Heiler ist) und versuch mit meinen Chars beide Klassen so gut wie möglich zu supporten.
Ich befürchte das es mich aber bald wieder packen wird, da ich einfach zu gerne tanke. Im Moment allerdings verzichte ich drauf 

so long
Curry


----------



## Bighorn (10. Februar 2011)

Tank: Ja
Equip: Ja

Rnd-Heros: NEIN, bin doch nicht verrückt.

Und so werden es viele Tanks sehen. Ein mal am Tag, wenn überhaupt gehts mit der Gilde in eine Rnd-Hero und gut ist.
Equip hab ich ausschließlich mit der Gilde zusammen gefarmt, Kugeln auch. 
Gibts keine Probleme mit der Absprache, kein DD der einem das Zeug für Zweitequip oder zum entzaubern weg würfelt.
Vor allem aber keinen der nach dem ersten whipe die Gruppe verläßt oder gleich ein Kickvote startet.

In der Gilde sind am Abend bis zu 30 Leute online, warum sollte ich mir da den Schmerz mit einer rnd-Gruppe antun?


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Februar 2011)

Ein weiterer Denkansatz aus Sicht eines aktiven Tanks:

Die Heros sind recht "unverzeilich". Ozruk lies bis gestern (ich war aber noch nicht in der neuen Version drin) keine Fehler zu.
Ein halbe Sekunde zu spät gelaufen - TOT.
Den Typ (ich hab´ immer schwierigkeiten mit Mobnamen ^^) im Blackrock den man durch Feuer ziehen muss eine Sekunde zu
lang drin gelassen - TOT
Vom Wirbel beim Drachen gekickt (bisher) - TOT. 

Gruppen die Zuschlagen das dem Heiler schlecht wird und dann hat einer der Herren DDs Aggro (Aussage "Sry, hatte Instant Pyro frei...")
und der DD ist tot. 

Man muss springen, kiten, spotten, die Aggro über DDs halten die nur gebannt auf Recount starren und denen alles unter 15 K indiskutabel
ist. Heiler die frisch 85 geworden sind und 3 PVP Items tragen damit sie blos Hero können.

Also im Ernst. Man hat als Spieler im Moment doch echt einen an der Klatsche, wenn man nach einem harten Arbeitstag sich sowas antut.
Mit "spielen" hat das nix mehr zu tun. 

Ich tanke nur mit meiner Gilde und sonst gebe ich mir im Moment keine Heros. 

Und wenn ich ab 3.3. Rift spiele - mache ich mir einen Caster. 


*Edit:

Man sollte den Thread mal linken und an Blizz schicken. Ob die wissen, wie 90% der Tanks denken
und vor allem, was wir von den Randoms halten ?*


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Bei vielen Randomgruppen vergeht mir einfach die Lust zum tanken. Ich hatte mit 80 3 Tankklassen von der jetzt eine überlebt hat. Mein Bär und der wird nach dem Patch gestern wohl auch Katze werden. Ich hab zwar die Tankspeccs teilweise noch tanke aber nur NH um mal nem Freund auszuhelfen.
> Allerdings beschwer ich mich auch nicht das ich lange warten muss sondern schau mir einfach einen Film nebenher an oder mach Ähnliches. Ich weiß wie stressig es imo als Tank (und auch als Heiler ist) und versuch mit meinen Chars beide Klassen so gut wie möglich zu supporten.
> Ich befürchte das es mich aber bald wieder packen wird, da ich einfach zu gerne tanke. Im Moment allerdings verzichte ich drauf
> 
> ...



Wieso wird jetzt gerade nach dem Patch der Tank eine Katze? Grade jetzt wo Blizzard aufgefallen ist, dass der Rüstungsbuff, den sie im Dezember per Hotfix aufgespielt haben nicht funktioniert hat und jetzt wo sie den Tooltipp auf den Hotfix anpassen wollten, sich plötzlich aktiv geschalten hat. Ergo wurde der Bär ja gebufft , nur hat's bei Blizzard vorher keiner mitbekommen

_After the designers looked into this issue more, there appears to be a pretty complex series of bugs that may have led to where we are now. I'll do my best to explain.

Early on in Cataclysm, it was concluded that druid tanks took too much damage and we deployed a hotfix to buff their armor through Thick Hide. Originally, we had thought that 4.0.6 was just updating the Thick Hide tooltip as well as the armor display on the character sheet for the earlier hotfix, but we think now that the armor buff itself was actually correctly applied with 4.0.6, and the previous hotfix had never taken hold properly.

The reason we missed this is because there is no easy way to know what your armor actually is when you can't trust the tooltip &#8211; you have to have things beat on you and see how much damage you take. This test was tainted by a second bug however, where some druid characters were invisibly retaining the 12% damage reduction benefit of the obsolete Protector of the Pack talent. Even though we removed that talent, its effects were still benefitting some characters, and we didn't know who or how many. Again, there is no easy way to know if your druid was affected without a lot of testing. We knew about the Protector of the Pack bug but were hesitant to try and mess with it too much via hotfix since bear survivability was where we wanted it to be for those characters and we didn't want to risk making anything worse. In any event, those characters appeared to be taking the correct amount of damage, so we thought the Thick Hide hotfix was successful. In reality, we think we were seeing the Protector of the Pack damage reduction and not the Thick Hide armor buff.

We believe the 4.0.6 patch finally removed the Protector of the Pack effects while finally getting the Thick Hide buff applied. Characters who had the Protector of the Pack benefit won't see their survivability change much (they lost damage reduction while gaining armor), while characters who lacked that talent will see their survivability improve (they gained a lot of armor). The good news is that current bear survivability in 4.0.6 appears to be where we want it to be for everyone.

We're still not 100% sure that the above explanation is what happened, but it seems consistent with our observations. Again, as of 4.0.6, bear armor should now be correct._


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Februar 2011)

> Genau so gut kann das auch ein DD oder der Heiler, und es gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Aufgabe des Tanks alle Bosse und Mobs auswendigzulernen.



Doch, traditionell schon und darauf haben die meißten Randoms eben keinen Bock. Wozu sich als Tank anstrengen wenn man sich auch als DD das Tankequip besorgen kann?


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist nicht, daß es keine Tanks gibt, sondern das die Tanks auf grund des Schwierigkeitsgrades mit Freunden/Bekannten gehen und nicht random.

Das erkennt man sehr gut an der Wartezeit während WotLk und jetzt.


----------



## Dropz (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich spiele als tank mit tankskillung  auch oft heroes


----------



## Harkor (10. Februar 2011)

Auf Level 80 war mein Pala mein Main. Mit dem bin ich eigentlich nur als Vergelter unterwegs gewesen.
Einmal mit T7/T8-vergleichbaren Tankklamotten HDZ4 Speedrun getankt - klappte ganz gut.
Wir haben sogar einen DD aus eigener Schuld verloren.
Drachen geholt und das ganze Tanken als zu anstrengend befunden  

Inzwischen spiel ich aber eh nur noch Range-DD, hatte keine Lust mehr um die Void-Zones rumzutanzen


----------



## DoomDomDom (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

richtig was ich immer wieder bemerke wenn ich mit meinem Jäger unterwegs bin,das es Leute ich nenne Sie mal "kids" gibt die

denken selbst wenn man eventuell gerade mit WoW angefangen hat,man seine Klasse zu 100% spielen können muss.

Das ist ein solches unding,weil es ist und bleibt immerhin noch ein Spiel.

Naja,das zu dem Thema. So,wie ich finde geht mir dieses "Go Go Go" gedrängle auch tierisch auf die Nerven.Was meistens auch von DD´s kommt ^^ (ironie).



So und das pullen,macht nur der Tank oder jemand anderes auf anweisung des Tanks !!

Andererseits,hat der Tank auch die Verantwortung für die Gruppe. Genug Mana,HP usw..... Was auch sehr oft zu wünschen übrig lässt.....


mfg


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Februar 2011)

Den meisten Leuten macht es einfach keinen Spaß Tank zu spielen! DDs sind für viele einfach interessanter machen ihnen mehr Spaß, dass ist vollkommen in Ordnung und lässt sich auch nicht ändern!

Blizz hat doch schon sehr viel getan, damit der Tankmangel abnimmt! In Vanilla gab es quasi nur eine Klasse die tanken konnte! Jetzt Kann es der Druide, der Pala und es wurde ne extra Klasse eingeführt, die es kann glaub nicht, dass das Zufall war! Dann wurde eine 2. Talentspecc eingeführt, damit Tanks solo auf was anderes wechseln konnten! Zudem wurde der Schaden der Tankklassen ordentlich angehoben, so dass die Levelgeschwindigkeit erhöht wurde! Einige wissen vielleicht noch, wie mühsam es war einen Tank zu lvln!

Und wenn ich da an früher denke! Wie oft haben wir es aufgegeben für etwas eine Gruppe zu suchen!? Weil kein Heiler oder Tank zu finden war!? Jetzt bekommt man in jedem Fall eine Gruppe es dauert nur! 

Ich hab vielleicht leicht reden, da ich fast ausschließlich einen Tank spiele und ich nur sehr sehr sehr selten den DF benutze, weil es in der Gilde eh immer jmd gibt, der sich freut, wenn ich mitkomme! 

Wenn ich doch mal mit meinem shadow eine ini mache merke ich aber auch direkt wie viel entspannter es ist! Als Tank muss ich auf viel mehr achten, Fehler werden viel schlimmer bestraft...


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

DoomDomDom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig was ich immer wieder bemerke wenn ich mit meinem Jäger unterwegs bin,das es Leute ich nenne Sie mal "kids" gibt die
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir in 85er Heroes so einige klassen anschaue (bsp Hutner jetzt mal), der bei Bossen, mit gutem Gear 5-6k dps fährt, wo eine normale Anzahl von locker 14k drinn wären, fass ich mir an den Kopf... Ich meine in 85 leveln sollte man seine Klasse zumindest ein bisschen beherrschen und sich zumindest mal 5 minuten Zeit nehmen um einen Guide zu lesen... Steigert nicht nur die eigene Freude am Spiel, sondern die, der ganzen Gruppe, weil man einfacher durch kommt.


----------



## Nisbo (10. Februar 2011)

@ TE




nettes Topic, kann ich voll unterstützen.






Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, daß es keine Tanks gibt, sondern das die Tanks auf grund des Schwierigkeitsgrades mit Freunden/Bekannten gehen und nicht random.
> 
> Das erkennt man sehr gut an der Wartezeit während WotLk und jetzt.



Jo weil nämlich genau das passiert was hier erwähnt wurde, viele DDs kennen keinen CC, pullen von alleine, kicken bei healmobs ? nee warum denn auch ...

tja und da ist es als tank entspannter mit gilde zu gehen.




Ich bin nen Bär (im Spiel natürlich ^^) und gehe fast nur mit ramdoms, geht ja als tank schnell und meistens ist es als tank auch kein probem wenn man ne ini nicht kennt

da wird dann mal erklärt, wobei durchaus auch mal gekickt, kann ja keiner was lernen wenn man mal was erklärt.




Ich denke mal wotlk hat viel kaputt gemacht, flamerei pur, da kann ich durchaus auch leute verstehen die in den randoms nicht zugeben dne boss nicht zu kennen ...

Ich werde weiterhin mit rdms gehen, Tank macht einfach Spaß auch wenn es etwas anstrengender ist als als Heal was ich zu wotlk war.


----------



## Tomratz (10. Februar 2011)

dede1256 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein Standpunkt aus Heilersicht...
> Ich hab kiein Problem damit, dass Klassen die theoretisch tanken könnten, das nicht tun wollen, weil es einfach der Job mit der größten Verantwortung ist.
> Nicht jeder der einen Krieger oder Pala spielt muss zwangsläufig tanken, wenn das so wäre, hätt Blizz ihnen 3 Tank Trees gegeben.




/sign

Mein Pala hat derzeit nur ne Retriskillung und wird nie mehr eine Tankskillung bekommen.

Warum?

Ich habe zu WotlK Zeiten mal versucht, mit dem Pala zu tanken und das lief gründlich schief.
Selbst in der Gilde wurde mir ehrlich gesagt, dass ich kein Talent zum Tank habe, dafür aber
mit meinem Retri ganz gut als DD zurechtkäme. Mit meinem Priester war ich bis jetzt als
Heiler immer gut dabei.

Was soll ich mir (und anderen) also den Stress antun und als untalentierter Tank in Inis gehen,
nur um dort eine wipe nach dem anderen zu erleben. Vom Flamewar mal ganz abgesehen.

Wenn ich mir allerdings anschaue, was derzeit an Tanks in Randomheroes rumläuft, vergeht
mir immer mehr die Lust, meinen Priester für solche Aktivitäten zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Mein Pala hat derzeit nur ne Retriskillung und wird nie mehr eine Tankskillung bekommen.
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Talent zu tun. WoW ist ein Spiel, wo man keinerlei Talent braucht, nur Übung, das ist alles. Beim Fussball kann man von Talent sprechen, aber mM nach nicht in WoW.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft, ja ich tanke eigentlich nur und laufe auch nur mit Tankgear und Tankspecc durch die Welt.
ABER ich würde mich NIEMALS im Dungeonfinder als Tank anmelden.
Ich tanke lediglich für die Gilde, ich seh gar nicht ein mich dauernd für randoms zum Affen machen zu lassen. Sollen sich ne Gilde suchen dann müssten sie nicht 40 min warten und dann blöd ogogogo schreien, alles anballern nur nicht das was der Tank tankt, klugscheißen wie der Tank zu pullen und zu tanken hat.....
Kurzum..ich geh meine 5-6 Inis am Tag mit der Gilde, alle im TS alle nehmen rücksicht auf ihre Mitspieler..stunnen auchmal, springen ein wenn ein cc platzt etc und hacken nicht nur stummpf ihre AUA-Taste..
Viel angenehmer, streßfreier, effektiver...solang 80% der Randomgruppen mit irgendwelchen Vollpfosten belegt sind, die selbst bei nettgemeinten Hinweisen wie sie dem Tank und Heiler die Arbeit erleichtern könnten in Flamewars ausbrechen, weil sie ja allwissend sind und ja zig guides gelesen haben und sowieso schonmal am besten seid classic spielen und so...solang werde ich in keine Random als Tank auch nur n Fuß reinsetzen..4Gildenmitglieder in der Gruppe ist unterste Verhandlungsbasis.
Und wenn man ne Gilde hat die begriffen hat wie wichtig in Cata das ZUSAMMENSPIEL und GEMEINSAME Aktivität geworden ist, ist man auf diese nervtötenden, streßenden Randoms nicht mehr angewiesen.
Und Hand aufs Herz..ich kanns keinen Tank verübeln wenn er ebenfalls sagt er hat da keinen Bock drauf..sollen die DDs mal für ihre überheblichkeit bezahlen..DD spielen ist mehr als nur stumpf schaden fahren..solang das nicht durchsickert und wir Tanks von den DDs, wenn wir mal was sagen als zickende Primadonnas bezeichnet werden, solang können sie von mir aus auch 2 wochen in der Dungeonsuche vergammeln
mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Jo weil nämlich genau das passiert was hier erwähnt wurde, viele DDs kennen keinen CC, pullen von alleine, kicken bei healmobs ? nee warum denn auch ...
> 
> tja und da ist es als tank entspannter mit gilde zu gehen.




So ist s und absolut logisch mMn.

Ist doch klar, daß man für so etwas banales wie 70 Punkte einsacken, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes geht.

Während WotLk war es der Browser: Anmelden>Hallo sagen>durchbomben>fertig

Jetzt ist es leichter mit Bekannten die Punkte zu holen, da es random lange nicht immer reibungslos läuft.


----------



## dede1256 (10. Februar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Doch, traditionell schon und darauf haben die meißten Randoms eben keinen Bock. Wozu sich als Tank anstrengen wenn man sich auch als DD das Tankequip besorgen kann?



Sry, aber da knn ich dir abe rmal so garnicht zustimmen.
Aber es ist mit eine Erklärung, warum es so wenige Tanks gibt.
Einige Leute setzen für einen Tank immer noch Vorraus, dass sie das Hauptberuflich machen, sich in ihrer "Freizeit" (von WOW?!?) zusätzlich noch alle Bosse im Internet anschauen und auswendig lernen.
Das halte ich für vollkommenen Schwachsinn...


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Talent zu tun. WoW ist ein Spiel, wo man keinerlei Talent braucht, nur Übung, das ist alles. Beim Fussball kann man von Talent sprechen, aber mM nach nicht in WoW.




Wie ausser mit Talent willst du denn erklären, daß Spieler unterschiedlich gut spielen?

Für Mathematik braucht man auch nur Übung um es zu lernen. Wenn es jemand schneller lernt, ist das doch mit Talent zu begründen. Eigentlich ist das bei allem so.


----------



## Littletall (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin doch relativ überrascht, wie viele Tanks erklären, sie seien nur mit Vollpfosten unterwegs.

Ich selber spiele primär einen Heiler. Ich kam mit meinen Random Gruppen (wegen kleiner Gilde krieg ich nicht immer Leute für den Finder zusammen) doch gut zurecht. Gut, sie nehmen teils viel Schaden oder brechen CCs, aber geflamed hat bis jetzt noch keiner. Ich hab mir auch angewöhnt, immer schön sachlich auf Fehler hinzuweisen, die Leute mit Namen anzusprechen (z.B. xyz, du hast soviel Schaden genommen, was ist denn passiert? achte das nächste mal besser drauf) und immer höflich zu bleiben. Sogar der berühmte Wegwürfeln ist bei mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Es gab auch Gruppen, da ist es nicht gelaufen. Anstatt mich drüber aufzuregen probiert man es einfach am nächsten Tag nochmal. Zu BC haben wir sehr oft eine Inze vorzeitig abbrechen müssen, weil es nicht geklappt hat.

Entweder hab ich Glück mit meinen Gruppen oder als Tank steigt das Idiotenempfinden an...

Ich selbst hab auch Tanks gespielt. Einen DK (jetzt Level 75) und einen Krieger (jetzt Level 78). Bei beiden gab es natürlich den Fall, dass die DDs vorpullen. In der Regel verwarne ich die DDs 1, höchstens 2mal und danach gibt es einen Kickvote.

Ich gebe übrigens auch immer am Anfang der Inze bekannt, wenn ich etwas noch nicht kenne oder Unterstützung brauche. In den seltensten Fällen wurde ich deswegen geflamed. Bspw. hab ich letztens in den Schwarzfelshöhlen total vergessen, was man beim letzten Boss machen muss und nochmal nachgefragt. Die Gruppe hat mir dann ganz normal erklärt, was ich zu tun habe.

Ich schein wirklich Glück über den Finder zu haben...


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie ausser mit Talent willst du denn erklären, daß Spieler unterschiedlich gut spielen?
> 
> Für Mathematik braucht man auch nur Übung um es zu lernen. Wenn es jemand schneller lernt, ist das doch mit Talent zu begründen. Eigentlich ist das bei allem so.




Gut spielen ist erst mal relativ. Ein Talent ist angeboren, dass man fördern muss. Das Leute von den Top Gilden, ein angeborendes Talent zum Computer spielen haben, bezweifel ich. Wenn du die vor nen Shooter setzen würdest, wäre dein sogenantes "Talent" nichts wert.

Die spielen mehrere Tage die Woche, viele Stunden, unter höchsten Niveau und das mitunter seit vielen Jahren, das ist Übung, nicht Talent.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Talent zu tun. WoW ist ein Spiel, wo man keinerlei Talent braucht, nur Übung, das ist alles. Beim Fussball kann man von Talent sprechen, aber mM nach nicht in WoW.



Du warst glaub noch nie mit talentfreien Menschen unterwegs. Ich sag auch immer nur, dasses ne Sache der Übung ist, aber es gibt leider wirklich Menschen, an denen das komplette Spiel Wow vorbeigegangen ist. Die können gar nix, auch wenn sies wollten.

Ich züchte mir zurzeit nen paar Tanks hoch. Mir machst halt Spaß =) (Wenn man sich mitn Hunter als Tank anmelden könnte, würd ichs eiskalt tun. Undn besserer Tank als die meisten Krankheiten in Rnd-Grps wär ich allemal)
Klar, als DD kann man auch mal fix afk gehn und es stört keinen. Aber wirklich viel mehr Verantwortung als ein Heiler, der alle Fails der Gruppe ausbügeln muss, hat man nun kaum...
In der Regel ist man sogar flexibler, man kann mal CDs reinschmeissen wenns eng wird, man selbst kann das Tempo bestimmen... Keine Ahnung, was ihr alle habt mit "man muss die Bosse kennen" etc.... Wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise nen Boss nich kenn, frag ich halt, sonst druff da und schaun, was mein Dbm sagt 
Viele haben einfach kein Selbstvertrauen und scheuen sich deshalb davor. Undvor allem: Tanken kann auch Entspannung sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie ausser mit Talent willst du denn erklären, daß Spieler unterschiedlich gut spielen?
> 
> Für Mathematik braucht man auch nur Übung um es zu lernen. Wenn es jemand schneller lernt, ist das doch mit Talent zu begründen. Eigentlich ist das bei allem so.



Talente sind Dinge, die man eben einfach kann. Mathematik kann erst mal jeder lernen, aber sobald es in die höhere Mathematik geht, halten nur noch wenige mit, egal wieviel sie üben.

Manche haben Talent zum Schreiben und andere kriegen nicht mal zwei zusammenhängende Sätze hin. 

Tanken dagegen ist reine Übungssache. Beim 1. Versuch klappt es nicht, beim 100. kann man es perfekt.


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich züchte mir zurzeit nen paar Tanks hoch. Mir machst halt Spaß =)



Dir ist aber klar, dass eine Low Level ini nicht im geringsten mit einer katuellen Hero vergleichbar ist?


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Du warst glaub noch nie mit talentfreien Menschen unterwegs. Ich sag auch immer nur, dasses ne Sache der Übung ist, aber es gibt leider wirklich Menschen, an denen das komplette Spiel Wow vorbeigegangen ist. Die können gar nix, auch wenn sies wollten.


Wie gesagt, ich glaube da nicht drann. Die Leute die einfach nur kompletten Unsinn machen, haben mMn einfach keine Lust sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen. Ich sehe es nicht als Talent an, eine Sture Rotation zu fahren, oder das abarbeiten einer Prioritätliste. Auch sehe ich es nicht als Talent an, wenn man beim ersten Movementfail bei einem Boss gelernt hat, was man falsch macht und dies das nächste mal nicht passiert. Das zeugt für mich nur von Interesse bzw Übung.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

wobei es manchmal fast spass macht, wenn z.b. die 2 heil mobs im vortex oder thron der gezeiten sich dauer hocheilen.
das ist echt unglaublich, 3 kick klassen in grp und wir stehen da 10min an der selben grp und sie heilen sich echt unendlich hoch.

zugegeben, normal mach ich das einfach als warri, aber bei manchen gruppen machts auch spass es einfach mal zu lassen und zu sehen, wie lang das spielchen läuft und die echt einfach immer wieder die heil mobs von 100>50>100>50>100 % usw. hauen, statt 1mal zu ruppten.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (10. Februar 2011)

So... dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich bin seit BC-Zeiten leidenschaftlicher Tank.
In Classic hatte ich noch einen Mage als Main-Char, wollte dann aber doch mal was anderes probieren und bin seitdem beim Pala-Tank hängen geblieben (die ja auch erst seit BC wirklich tanken können). Der Job macht mir Spaß und ich gehe sowohl Random, als auch mit der Gilde als Tank. Wobei ich Gildenruns natürlich absolut bevorzuge.

In Randomgruppen komme ich aber auch meist gut zurecht, was aber wohl daran liegt, dass ich meine Tank-Fähigkeiten auch während meiner Lern-Phase zu BC-Zeiten mit der Gilde verfeinern konnte. Ich kann das nur jedem empfehlen (sofern man in einer Gilde ist und die Möglichkeit dazu hat) mit Gildenleuten oder Leuten die man anderweitig kennt das Tanken zu lernen. Da motzt niemand und man hat alle Zeit der Welt, die man braucht. Hätte ich mit Randoms das Tanken gelernt, hätte ich wohl auch schnell aufgegeben. Aber inzwischen kann ich wohl dreisterweise von mir behaupten, dass ich zu den überdurchschnittlich guten Tanks gehöre. Mir hat damals unser Main-Tank der Gilde das Tanken in aller Ruhe das Tanken beigebracht und nun habe ich sogar Ihn als Maintank abgelöst ^^.

Mir macht es zum einen Spaß einen großen Teil der Verantwortung zu übernehmen und wenn jemand einen krassen fehler macht und mir die Schuld als Tank in die Schuhe schiebt, dann kann ich auch mal entsprechend Feuer zurückgeben. Und natürlich ist es als Tank halt schön DIREKT eine Gruppe für eine Random Instanz zu finden. Also neben den ganzen "Vorteilen" für das Random-Tool macht mir der Job auch generell Spaß. Auch in unserem Stammraid hab ich die Leitung übernommen und es läuft bisher recht gut ^^.

An dieser Stelle noch mal der Rat an alle angehenden Tanks... sucht euch zum Lernen, Leute die ihr kennt, sonst werdet ihr schnell die Lust am Tanken verlieren.
Ich auf jeden Fall kann mir bis heute nix schöneres in WoW vorstellen ^^. Meine DD sind derzeit alle am Verstauben  .


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wobei es manchmal fast spass macht, wenn z.b. die 2 heil mobs im vortex oder thron der gezeiten sich dauer hocheilen.
> das ist echt unglaublich, 3 kick klassen in grp und wir stehen da 10min an der selben grp und sie heilen sich echt unendlich hoch.



Spaß seh ich anders. Wenn ich 3 Leute dastehen seh, stupide kloppen, wie verrückt heilen, und keiner (!) checkt warum die nicht down gehen, häng ich schon mit dem Mauszeiger überm Portrait -> Gruppe verlassen. Wenn der Endboss nicht um die Ecke wär, wärs das gewesen.

Ich finds, pardon, idiotisch, den DF-Buff auf bis +15% hochzuschrauben, nach dem Motto: Dmg regelt alles.

Tut er nämlich nicht, wenn solche Leute rumlaufen und die Mechaniken existieren.

Brief+Siegel, in Patch 4.x.x stehn da immer max. 1 Heiler.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Februar 2011)

Wieso hacken hier eigentlich alle auf Randoms herum?
Ich habe schon Random Gruppen in heroischen Instanzen erlebt, mit denen ich VIEL besser und streßfreier durchkam, als mit den Spielern aus der eigenen Gilde.
Denn, wenn man es genau nimmt, ist jemand, der sich als Tank mit 1 oder 2 Gildenmembern anmeldet, genauso ein Random, wie die, die dazukommen.^^
Ausreisser gibts immer, aber dafür gleich allen Randoms Hirn und Movement absprechen, ist falsch.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (10. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Spaß seh ich anders. Wenn ich 3 Leute dastehen seh, stupide kloppen, wie verrückt heilen, und keiner (!) checkt warum die nicht down gehen, häng ich schon mit dem Mauszeiger überm Portrait -> Gruppe verlassen. Wenn der Endboss nicht um die Ecke wär, wärs das gewesen.
> 
> Ich finds, pardon, idiotisch, den DF-Buff auf bis +15% hochzuschrauben, nach dem Motto: Dmg regelt alles.
> 
> ...



Dabei stellt sich in mir wieder die Frage, warum soll ich den Tank spielen? 

Ich hatte es mal vor wegen der Änderungen in CAT wieder mit Heal und Tank zu spielen. Ich habs schon beim Leveln gelassen als ich die ersten Innis als Tank oder Heal dabei war.
Mittlerweile geh ich gar nicht mehr rein auser die Gilde braucht mal einen, sonst geh ich da auch nur noch als DD mit meinem Caster mit.


----------



## FrankyB122 (10. Februar 2011)

Das es so wenig Tanks gibt hat meiner meinung nach nicht soviel damit zu tun dass tanken zu schwierig ist. Das war es vor WotLK auch, eigentlich ist es jetzt so wie es sein soll.
Das Problem liegt in der Community, die sich halt nicht den geänderten Rahmenbedingungen anpasst bzw anpassen kann (zB durch den DungeonFinder).
Ich spiele fast ausschließlich Tank, und das gerne. Im Moment ist es aber so dass ich, wenn ich die Leute in ner Randomgruppe nicht kenne

- auf das Mana des Heilers achten muss
- auf die Lebensbalken der DDs achten muss
- auf alle CCs achten muss (werden leider oft rausgeholt)
- auf richtiges CC-setzten (inclusive Timing) achten muss (markiert mal CC zuerst, ratzfatz CC-Pull und ander Targets sind noch nicht gesetzt)
- auf grüne Pfützen (o.ä.) achten muss und die Mobs schön weit davon wegziehen, damit DDs gezwungen sind sich daraus zu bewegen
- ständig zwischen falsch fokussierten Mobs hinundherspringen und abspotten muss
- daneben noch alle Mob-Klassen kennen muss
- alle Bosse kennen muss
- regelmäßig von pullenden DDs (sicher auch unbeabsichtigt durch vorrennen) abspotten muss
- alle Unterbrechungen machen muss (geht ja jetzt als Pala gut)
- auf allen Mobs gleichzeitig instant maximal-Aggro haben muss
- meine Rota und CDs timen muss
- neben dem Ganzen oben noch dauernd im Chat schreiben muss
- mich anmachen lassen muss
- und mir letztendlich noch Tankitems wegwürfeln lassen muss

Zugegeben, das war jetzt der WorstCase, aber der tritt für mich leider zu häufig ein.
Sicher hab ich auch schon Gruppen erlebt die Super funktioniert haben, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.
Ein Spiel soll Spaß bringen, aber in Randomgruppen über den DF wird so aus Spaß Stress. Neben meinem Arbeitsstress brauch ich das nicht.
Fazit: ohne Heiler und mindestens einen DD aus der Gilde gehe ich nicht mehr in den DF. Im TS wird sich abgesprochen, schon passt es. 

Seit WotLK hat uns Blizz reichlich Möglichkeiten zum Tanken gegeben, Dualskill, 4 Klassen, eigentlich sollte das reichen. Tanken liegt vielleicht nicht jedem bzw. es hat nicht jeder Lust dazu, aber der Tankmangel ist doch dafür zu hoch. Meiner Meinung nach sind das die Gründe.


----------



## Toshman007 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele sowohl Tank, DD und auch Heiler in HC's, allerdings ist mir der Tank hierbei die unsympatischste Variante, aus den schon vielen vorher genannten Gründen. 
Als DD oder Heiler spiel ich allerdings dementsprechend angepasst auf den jeweiligen Tank und das Gruppen-Setup, ganz einfach weil ich die Probleme kenne die auftreten, wenn man querschießt. 
Letztendlich haben alle das gleiche Ziel, die Ini relativ zügig und ohne überflüssige Wipes zu Ende zu bringen. Das funktioniert nun mal nur als Gruppe und nicht mit 5 Einzelkämpfern.
Ok, ich mark als Tank auch nicht mehr alle Mobs wie am Anfang von Cata, schau mir die Gruppe an setze zwei CC Targets (wenn vorhanden oder notwendig) und marke First Target, Rest is mir egal, soviel sollte jeder drauf haben, die Mobs demenstprechend "abzuarbeiten"! Wem es nicht passt, der kann sich gern wieder in die Warteschlange stellen, mir als Tank ists egal, ich krieg eh instant inv...
Ich denke wenn jeder alle Klassen spielen würde/könnte (ich weiß aus Zeitgründen für viele nicht möglich), wäre auch viel mehr Verständnis für das Handeln von den jeweiligen Gruppenmitgliedern vorhanden... 

Bis das soweit ist, geh ich rdm hc's mit meinem Tank vorrangig nach 21:00, da ist das Spielen eh um Einiges enstpannter, aber das wäre dann wohl wieder ein anderes Topic ;-)


----------



## koolt (10. Februar 2011)

Ganz einfach:
Weil das (von mir geschätzte) Durchschnittsalter in WoW 14-18 beträgt und die meisten Spieler sehr unreif sind.
Wieso soll ich einstecken wenn ich austeilen kann? Nur daran, dass Austeilen nix bringt wenn keiner einsteckt, denken die wenigsten.


Edit: Wenn ich PvE Spiele (das bedeutet, zu viel Zeit habe, was selten vorkommt), dann nur mit meinem Krieger, natürlich als Tank 
Aber eigentlich spiele ich nur PvP, mit meinem Schurken
Edit2, kleine OT: Die Community in WoW ist ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch ein Haufen Scheiße.


----------



## Melian (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele seit Cataclysm nur noch mit befreundeten Heilern (mindestanforderung) in Inis als Tank.
Sorry, aber das Problem ist nicht von Blizzard hausgemacht, sondern einfach von den Leuten, die das Gefühl haben, sie müssen alles flamen, was ihnen unter die Nase kommt.
Jeder Fehlpull, jede falsche Markierung, jeder Flüchtigkeitsfehler wird dir angelastet. Da kommen Leute mit 5k Dps und meinen, den Tank zu flamen, weil er mal zu wenig Aggro macht.

Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich, was da teilweise abgeht.

Das ist mir zu dämlich. Und ich bin kein schlechter Tank.


----------



## dfense73 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele als Anfänger seit August DD DK. Seit Cata hab ich auch Tankskillung, auch Gear und versuche mich allerdings nur in normalen Inis Random. Ganz einfach, weil ich noch nicht so gut tanke und mit der Gilde dann übe (erst letztens erlebt, recht schwache Gildengruppe gehabt, Dauer der hero ca 3 Std). Das würde ne random Hero kaum hergeben, dass die Gruppe mind 10 mal wiped. Mag etwas zu vorsichtig von mir sein, aber ich will keiner Gruppe zumuten, dass ein Anfänger tank ne Hero macht... Was mich auch schon in normalen Inis stört, dass der Tank die volle Verantwortung hat auch was CCs angeht. Es wird immer gesagt, dass jeder seine Klasse kennen sollte. Das schließt dann wohl CC Fähigkeiten mit ein. Sehr oft muss ich extra drängen, dass Sheep, Eisfalle etc gesetzt wird. Und nicht immer kenne ich die Fähigkeiten aller Spieler (oder was genau CCt werden kann). Oft wird nicht reagiert was ich unmöglich finde. Und genau auf diese Diskussionen hab ich wenig Lust. Abgesehen davon, dass meine Repkosten nicht zu knapp sind, nur weil Mage etc kein Bock haben CC zu machen. Hero mit Gilde ja, random Hero nein als Tank! Ist mir schlicht zu stressig. 
Wie meine Vorredner bereits beschrieben hatten, es wird vom Tank erwartet, dass Strategie bekannt ist und auch jeder einzelne Trash Mob.
Ich schreibe aber mal für alle, die jetzt meckern wollen, dass es nicht immer so ist, aber schon oft (mein Empfinden). Ich denke aber, dass ich mein Tank Gear noch Verbessern werde und auch an meinen Fähigkeiten schraube. Dann werd ich durchaus auch random Heros laufen.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

koolt schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Weil das (von mir geschätzte) Durchschnittsalter in WoW 14-18 beträgt und die meisten Spieler sehr unreif sind.
> Wieso soll ich einstecken wenn ich austeilen kann? Nur daran, dass Austeilen nix bringt wenn keiner einsteckt, denken die wenigsten.


Logisch, DD sein ist ja auch im Vergleich viel "Kuhler";- Dicke Schadenszahlen mit denen man Posen kann, andere flamen das sie nicht annähernd so viel Schaden machen und 0 Verantwortung tragen. Das sind auch genau die, die Maßlos überfordert sind, wenn ihnen mal eine schier unmögliche Aufgabe gestellt wird (Kicken´, oder CC) :-)


----------



## Tomratz (10. Februar 2011)

dede1256 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht, dass einer das Komando übernehmen muss, aber ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass dies nur der Tank kann.
> Genau so gut kann das auch ein DD oder der Heiler, und es gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Aufgabe des Tanks alle Bosse und Mobs auswendigzulernen.
> Es reicht, wenn einer in der Gruppe ist der weiß was zu tun ist und das den anderen auch mitteilt, damit alle an einem Strang ziehen.
> In vielen Fällen ist das halt der Tank, aber deshlab zu sagen, dass das ausschließlich die Aufgabe des Tanks ist halte ich für falsch.




Ich hab auch als Heiler schon des öfteren die Bosserklärungen übernommen und sogar Mobs markiert.

Wenn ich nen Tank mit dabei habe, der von Anfang an sagt dass er die Ini nicht kennt und ich anderer-
seits die Ini kenne, warum soll ich ihn sich abwursteln lassen?

Von daher, Nein, es ist nicht allein die Aufgabe des Tanks, die Gruppe zu leiten, das sollte im Zweifelsfall
immer derjenige tun, der die Ini am besten kennt.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich hab auch als Heiler schon des öfteren die Bosserklärungen übernommen und sogar Mobs markiert.
> 
> Wenn ich nen Tank mit dabei habe, der von Anfang an sagt dass er die Ini nicht kennt und ich anderer-
> seits die Ini kenne, warum soll ich ihn sich abwursteln lassen?
> ...



Und das ist auch nicht schlimm. Ich bin immer bemüht den Leuten Antworten zu geben bzw. Dinge zu erklären, wenn sie eingestehen, dass 
sie neu sind/die Ini nicht kennen.
Richtig fuchsig werde ich nur bei Pappnasen, die schon ankommen nach dem Motto "Ich weiß alles, ich bin der größte" und 
du nach dem 2. Trash merkst, dass er entweder noch nie dort war oder 15-85 lvl ohne eingeschaltetes Gehirn hinter sich gebracht hat.


----------



## dede1256 (10. Februar 2011)

koolt schrieb:


> Edit2, kleine OT: Die Community in WoW ist ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch ein Haufen Scheiße.



Ja, indem du solche Äußerungen von dir gibst, beweist du, dass du so viel besser bist als die von dir so verhasste Community.

Aber wenn du wirklich so denkst, dann steht es dir frei deinen Account zu kündigen, oder einfach nicht mit den Leuten zu spielen, die du für einen "Haufen Scheiße" hältst.
Ich persönlich habe inzwischen Spaß mit WoW in meiner Gilde, die aus ausschließlich sehr netten Leuten besteht.
Dein Pech, wenn du die "Guten" nicht findest.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (10. Februar 2011)

Ich teile die Meinug der meisten hier- der Grund für zuwenig Tanks ist die Community mit der man sich befassen muss. Vor der WoW pause war ich dabei mir meinen 2 Druiden hoch zuspielen-allerdings nicht wie der erste als Eule und Heal sondern als Bär/Katze und mich auch als Tank für den DF angemeldet. Das kann man zwar nicht mit den Inis auf 85 vergleichen aber lieber tanken lernen im low lvl bereich als mit druide nummer 1 einfach umskillen- gear kaufen und auf gut glück los legen. Probleme als Bär hatte ich soweit erstmal nicht-war auch eine gute grp die wirklich fein abgewartet hat bis ich gepullt habe-aber wie hier schon geschrieben hat nicht jeder das glück.

Wenn ich wieder weiterzocke suche ich nach nem festen Heal mit dem man laufen kann- dann kan man sich zur not absprechen-wenn dds pullen- das bei denen mal die heilung "eigentlich durch" war


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Gut spielen ist erst mal relativ. Ein Talent ist angeboren, dass man fördern muss. Das Leute von den Top Gilden, ein angeborendes Talent zum Computer spielen haben, bezweifel ich. Wenn du die vor nen Shooter setzen würdest, wäre dein sogenantes "Talent" nichts wert.
> 
> Die spielen mehrere Tage die Woche, viele Stunden, unter höchsten Niveau und das mitunter seit vielen Jahren, das ist Übung, nicht Talent.






Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Talente sind Dinge, die man eben einfach kann. Mathematik kann erst mal jeder lernen, aber sobald es in die höhere Mathematik geht, halten nur noch wenige mit, egal wieviel sie üben.
> 
> Manche haben Talent zum Schreiben und andere kriegen nicht mal zwei zusammenhängende Sätze hin.
> 
> Tanken dagegen ist reine Übungssache. Beim 1. Versuch klappt es nicht, beim 100. kann man es perfekt.




Es ging ja nicht um Computerspielen allgeein, da gibt es viel zu viele unterscgiedliche Arten. 

Wieso soll es keine Menschen geben, die genau in den Bereichen, die man für WoW braucht, talentiert zu sein?

Käme es nur auf die Übungszeit an, müßten alle Fussballsoieler die das selbe Trainigspensum absolvieren, gleich gut spielen. Da dies nicht so ist, gäbe es laut eurer Argumentation kein Talent zum Fussballspielen.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht um Computerspielen allgeein, da gibt es viel zu viele unterscgiedliche Arten.
> 
> Wieso soll es keine Menschen geben, die genau in den Bereichen, die man für WoW braucht, talentiert zu sein?
> 
> Käme es nur auf die Übungszeit an, müßten alle Fussballsoieler die das selbe Trainigspensum absolvieren, gleich gut spielen. Da dies nicht so ist, gäbe es laut eurer Argumentation kein Talent zum Fussballspielen.



Stimmt so nicht. Beim Fussballspielen hat das wirklich was mit Talent zu tun und nicht ausschließlich mit Übung, s.o.
Welches Talent brauchst du denn bei WoW? Reflexe? Kann man trainieren, mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein, wobei Reflexe in dem Sinne nicht mal richtig passt, da man im normalfall keine Reflexe im millisekundenbereich für WoW braucht.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Beim Fussballspielen hat das wirklich was mit Talent zu tun und nicht ausschließlich mit Übung, s.o.
> Welches Talent brauchst du denn bei WoW? Reflexe? Kann man trainieren, mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein, wobei Reflexe in dem Sinne nicht mal richtig passt, da man im normalfall keine Reflexe im millisekundenbereich für WoW braucht.



Wie beim Fußball, die Fähigkeit zu antizipieren was als Nächstes passieren könnte, was der Mitspieler im Zusammenhang mit der Spielsituation gerade falsch machen könnte bzw. der Gegenspieler vorhaben könnte und dies durch eigene "Fähigkeiten" auszugleichen...dies hast du bei WoW auch, im PvE (wo jede Bossbegegnung aufgrund des Computergegners im Grunde gleich ist) allerdings weniger als im PvP, wo man, wie im Fußball auch den Gegner "lesen" muss...

DAS kannst du nicht trainieren


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wie beim Fußball, die Fähigkeit zu antizipieren was als Nächstes passieren könnte, was der Mitspieler im Zusammenhang mit der Spielsituation gerade falsch machen könnte bzw. der Gegenspieler vorhaben könnte und dies durch eigene "Fähigkeiten" auszugleichen...dies hast du bei WoW auch, im PvE (wo jede Bossbegegnung aufgrund des Computergegners im Grunde gleich ist) allerdings weniger als im PvP, wo man, wie im Fußball auch den Gegner "lesen" muss...



Die Möglichkeiten des Gegners zu kennen und vorauszuahnen, ist allerdings mehr der Erfahrung (Übung) schuldig. Bsp WoW: Ein sagen wir mal duell gegen nen Frostmage, als Heiler, weiß man direkt was er machen wird, Tieffrieren und wenn du rauskommst Gegenzauber. Das ist der Erfahrung schuldig, nicht dem Talent.


----------



## Lari (10. Februar 2011)

koolt schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Weil das (von mir geschätzte) Durchschnittsalter in WoW 14-18 beträgt und die meisten Spieler sehr unreif sind.
> 
> Edit2, kleine OT: Die Community in WoW ist ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch ein Haufen Scheiße.



Das Durchschnittsalter in WoW liegt bei etwa 22, bzw. so wars vor einem Jahr.
@Edit2: Du schätzt das Alter auf 14 - 18, deinem Kommentar nach schließt du von dir auf die anderen Spieler?


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten des Gegners zu kennen und vorauszuahnen, ist allerdings mehr der Erfahrung (Übung) schuldig. Bsp WoW: Ein sagen wir mal duell gegen nen Frostmage, als Heiler, weiß man direkt was er machen wird, Tieffrieren und wenn du rauskommst Gegenzauber. Das ist der Erfahrung schuldig, nicht dem Talent.



Und wenn er eben genau nicht das machst was du dir vorstellst(so wie es richtig richtig richtig gute Spieler machen)? Ist schon klar, dass die Möglichkeiten im Spiel aufgrund der eingeschränkten Menge an Talenten beschränkt sind.


----------



## Nicorobbin (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel nen Dk Tank, ich geh Instanzen mit diesem Tank und ich queste mit dem Tank.
Ich hab noch ne frostskillung aber mit der mach ich weniger schaden als mit der Tankskillung.
Tol Barad quests sind so einfacher zu machen, ich habe weniger probleme als mit meinem Main, (Hunter Ilvl354) weil:
Etwaige gegner überlegen es sich 2 mal mich anzugreifen, bis die meine 155 K runtergekloppt haben könnte ja auch noch ein
anderer ally vorbeikommen.
Und wenns dochmal knapp wird: Knochenschild, eisige gegenwehr, selfheal, ghularmee usw. 
Ich spiele meinen tank gern...


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und wenn er eben genau nicht das machst was du dir vorstellst? Ist schon klar, dass die Möglichkeiten im Spiel aufgrund der eingeschränkten Menge an Talenten beschränkt sind.



Wenn er ´nicht das macht, was ich mir als mögliche Variationen ausdenke, dann nützt mir aber auch kein Talent (welches Talent meinst du hier genau? Voraussehen= Wahrsagen?). 

Edit: Es geht nach wie vor um WoW


----------



## Toshman007 (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten des Gegners zu kennen und vorauszuahnen, ist allerdings mehr der Erfahrung (Übung) schuldig.



/sign

Das trifft so ziemlich auf jede Situation im Leben zu. Wobei man ja nicht immer von Gegnern ausgehen muss.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Beim Fussballspielen hat das wirklich was mit Talent zu tun und nicht ausschließlich mit Übung, s.o.
> Welches Talent brauchst du denn bei WoW? Reflexe? Kann man trainieren, mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein, wobei Reflexe in dem Sinne nicht mal richtig passt, da man im normalfall keine Reflexe im millisekundenbereich für WoW braucht.




Schnelle Reflexe zu haben ist doch ein Talent. Wie sonst kannst du dir erklären, daß der eine sie eben hat und der andere sie sich durch Übung und Kontentration erst aneignen muß?

Man muß auch zwischen brauchen und haben unterscheiden. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre hier eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe, was zweifelslos ein Talent ist.

Spieler A macht sagen wir 2 Versuche an einem ihm unbekannten Boss. Fähigkeiten wo er drauf achten muß, wie z.B. Voidzones oder irgendwas wo er sich von der Gruppe entfernen muß, hat er nach diesen 2 Versuchen erkannt und sich eingeprägt.

Spieler B der die selben beiden Versuche mitgemacht hat, braucht 7 weitere Versuche die für ihn wichtigen Informationen aus der Masse an Informationen, die bei einem neuen Boss auf einen einprasseln, für sich herauszufiltern.

Beide Spieler werden zweifelsfrei irgenwann diesen Boss aus dem Effeff kennen, aber Spieler A konnte dies schon früher, was auf sein Talent einer schnellen Auffassungsgabe zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## Killiano (10. Februar 2011)

das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist, nur auf miese stimmung  wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag für tag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich tag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Schnelle Reflexe zu haben ist doch ein Talent. Wie sonst kannst du dir erklären, daß der eine sie eben hat und der andere sie sich durch Übung und Kontentration erst aneignen muß?


Ein Talent ist für mich etwas, was man nicht mit Übung erreichen kann, nur durch Übung steigern kann. Reflexe kann man defintiv trainieren.


Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Man muß auch zwischen brauchen und haben unterscheiden. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre hier eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe, was zweifelslos ein Talent ist.


Da stimme ich überein, ganz klar ein Talent.


Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Spieler A macht sagen wir 2 Versuche an einem ihm unbekannten Boss. Fähigkeiten wo er drauf achten muß, wie z.B. Voidzones oder irgendwas wo er sich von der Gruppe entfernen muß, hat er nach diesen 2 Versuchen erkannt und sich eingeprägt.
> 
> Spieler B der die selben beiden Versuche mitgemacht hat, braucht 7 weitere Versuche die für ihn wichtigen Informationen aus der Masse an Informationen, die bei einem neuen Boss auf einen einprasseln, für sich herauszufiltern.
> 
> Beide Spieler werden zweifelsfrei irgenwann diesen Boss aus dem Effeff kennen, aber Spieler A konnte dies schon früher, was auf sein Talent einer schnellen Auffassungsgabe zurückzuführen ist.


Das, oder weil Spieler A einfach schon mehr Erfahrung im Raiden hat und so die Situation nicht neu für ihn ist.


----------



## FrankyB122 (10. Februar 2011)

Killiano schrieb:


> das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist auf auf miese stimmung nur so wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag fürtag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich jag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.




zwar ot, aber hut ab davor!


----------



## FrankyB122 (10. Februar 2011)

Killiano schrieb:


> das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist auf auf miese stimmung nur so wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag fürtag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich jag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.




zwar ot, aber hut ab davor!


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> 1. Ein Talent ist für mich etwas, was man nicht mit Übung erreichen kann, nur durch Übung steigern kann. Reflexe kann man defintiv trainieren.
> 
> Da stimme ich überein, ganz klar ein Talent.
> 
> 2. Das, oder weil Spieler A einfach schon mehr Erfahrung im Raiden hat und so die Situation nicht neu für ihn ist.




1. Aber warum muß der eine mehr dafür tun und der andere weniger? Ich kann es mir nu so erklären, daß einer talentierter ist als der andere.

2. Wenn ich Beispiele gebe, geh ich immer von gleichen Vorraussetzungen aus. Andernfalls wäre ein Beispiel völlig ungeeignet um etwas aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> 1. Aber warum muß der eine mehr dafür tun und der andere weniger? Ich kann es mir nu so erklären, daß einer talentierter ist als der andere.
> 
> 2. Wenn ich Beispiele gebe, geh ich immer von gleichen Vorraussetzungen aus. Andernfalls wäre ein Beispiel völlig ungeeignet um etwas aufzuzeigen.



Wie willst du denn messen, dass der eine mehr dafür tun muss und der andere weniger? In Übungsstunden? Der menschliche Körper ist komplex, nicht nur Übung ist allein ausschlaggebend wie gut die Reflexe ist, auch die, ich sag mal "Übertragungsrate" im Körper, das heißt die anatomischen Voraussetzungen sind entscheidend.


----------



## Blutvalk (10. Februar 2011)

DK-Tank mit ausschließlicher Tankrüssi auf Ilvl 346 und ich gehe auch nur Gildenintern.

Wir sind eine sehr große Gilde, ein Anfrage im Gildenchannel reicht aus um innerhalb von 10 sek. ein Grüppchen zusammenzustellen. In Ausnahmefällen wird dann mal ein Random DD dazu geholt..........auch DD-Mangel solls ja mal geben, wenn gleichzeitig schon 3 Grupppen der Gilde in den Heros unterwegs sind.

Bisher hatten wir mit den externen DD immer großes Glück gehabt, viele sind sogar ins TS gekommen und am Ende wurde mehr gelabert und gelacht, als gekillt. Sollte die Gruppe doch mal zu schwach für die Hero gewesen sein, schwubs eine andere Zufällige ausgesucht und dann doch noch die tollen Marken (+Kugel) abgefasst.

Je nach Schlagkraft der Truppe wird die Anzahl der zu stunnenden Mobs festgelegt........manchmal geht sogar wieder die alte Bombertaktik.....und nach dem Mana des Heals richtet sich die Geschwindigkeit des fortkommens. Fakt ist auch, ein "Ausversehen-Trasmob-Wipe" wird gildenintern viel besser toleriert als bei Randomgruppen........und wer unbedingt beweisen muss das er als DD erst gestern das Schreiben gelernt hat, darf dann nach der 3.-5. Flamerei auch gerne zwangsweise die Gruppe verlassen.

WOW ist nach einem schweren Arbeitstag als Ablenkung vom Alltag und Zusammensein mit netten Leuten gedacht, ich akzeptiere versehentliche Fehlpulls, DD mit schwacher Ausrüstung und wenig DPS.........Heiler die nach jeder Mobgruppe trinken müssen, aber wenn sich jemand einbildet das anonyme Internet als verbale Müllkippe zu missbrauchen, fliegt er achtkantig aus der Gruppe.

Naja, meist geht es erst 20:00 los mit der Tankerei......und es finden sich eher Mitspieler denen Mutti nicht den Stecker am Puter ziehen will........daher wohl die überwiegende Entspanntheit der Random-Leute zu dieser Zeit.

Blutvalk.......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Terminsel (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt für meinen Main angekreuzt. Der ist Vergelter/Heiler. Tankskillung habe ich zu Beginn des ICC-Contents irgendwann gegen die Heilerskillung getauscht. Es hat mir einfach keine Freude mehr gemacht. Und jetzt, zu Cataclysm-Zeiten, macht mir der Paladin-Heiler einfach zu viel Spaß, als das ich meine Zweitskillung einfach wieder für die Tankskillung rauswerfen würde. Meine Hauptskillung - Vergelter - bleibt immer unangetastet.

Ich habe allerdings einen Todesritter-Tank, der mir auch Freude macht und mit dem ich mich auch in Heros anmelde. Nörgler, Unverschämte und Flamer werden gekickt. Konstrukitve Kritik nehme ich allerdings immer entgegen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn messen, dass der eine mehr dafür tun muss und der andere weniger? In Übungsstunden? Der menschliche Körper ist komplex, nicht nur Übung ist allein ausschlaggebend wie gut die Reflexe ist, auch die, ich sag mal "Übertragungsrate" im Körper, das heißt die anatomischen Voraussetzungen sind entscheidend.




Wie sonst, ausser das der eine etwas von Anfang an besser kann als der andere, willst du erklären was ein Talent ist?

Manfred und Hansi sind 18 Jahre alt, 75 kg schwer und 1,78 m groß. Beide haben noch nie Sport betrieben.

Manfred springt 4, 80 m weit, Hansi nur 4,20 m. Manfred läuft die Hundert Meter in 12 Sek., Hansi hingegen in 11,78 Sek.

Warum ist das so?

Edit:

Reflexe kann man z.B. so messen, daß auf einem Bildschirm links, rechts oder in der Mitte unregelmäßig ein Punkt erschein. Vor dir ist eine tastatur wo du eine von 3 Tasten drücken mußt. Je nach dem welcher Punkt erscheint.
In diesem Fall messe ich in Millisekunden.

Ich kanns mir nur so erklären, daß Manfred beim Springen talentierter ist und Hansi beim laufen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Killiano schrieb:


> das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist auf auf miese stimmung nur so wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag für tag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich tag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.



Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten...geh bitte...geh einfach..., vll. tut dir ein bißchen frische Luft gut oder ein Therapeut, den du vll. wegen deiner "Sucht" aufsuchen solltest (und das meine ich als guten Rat)-ansonsten: Please Stop Trollin'


----------



## Toshman007 (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Manfred und Hansi sind 18 Jahre alt, 75 kg schwer und 1,78 m groß. Beide haben noch nie Sport betrieben.
> 
> Manfred springt 4, 80 m weit, Hansi nur 4,20 m. Manfred läuft die Hundert Meter in 12 Sek., Hansi hingegen in 11,78 Sek.
> 
> Warum ist das so?



Ist nicht so, wenn man alle äußeren Einflüsse außer Acht läßt, ist das ne simple Gleichung...

a+b+c=d und da die Werte von Hansi und Manfred exakt die gleichen sind, ist es auch das gleiche Ergebnis.

In dieser Gleichung gibt es keine Unbekannte "X"...

Aber das hat nicht mehr viel mit dem Topic zu tun ;-)

WOW hat nix mit Talent zu tun, es ist rein die Erfahrung und das Interesse an der Sache, die jemanden "besser" oder "schlechter" macht...


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie sonst, ausser das der eine etwas von Anfang an besser kann als der andere, willst du erklären was ein Talent ist?
> 
> Manfred und Hansi sind 18 Jahre alt, 75 kg schwer und 1,78 m groß. Beide haben noch nie Sport betrieben.
> 
> ...


Wenn man jetzt mal die persönlichen (Tagesform) und anatomischen Voraussetzungen (Muskelaufbau etc), die nie gleich sind, abgesehen von größe und gewicht, ausser sicht lässt, so ist das auch nur eingeschränkt richtig. Auch hier, genau wie beim Fussball, gibt es Talente. Bloß in diesem Fall so früh von einem "Talent" zu sprechen finde ich arg übertrieben, da sich diese ja erst mit der Zeit (und Übung) heraus kristallisieren. Wenn dein kleiner das erste mal gegen einen Ball tritt und der weiter fliegt, als der des Nachbarkindes, so kann man auch noch nicht von Talent sprechen.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

vor allem hat es meist weniger mit können, sondern eher mit wollen zu tun


----------



## dede1256 (10. Februar 2011)

Killiano schrieb:


> das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist, nur auf miese stimmung wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag für tag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich tag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich zu so einem Beitrag sagen sollte.
Dir jetzt zu sagen, dass du einfach aufhören solltest halte ich für absolut dämlich und unpassend, da du scheinbar tatsächlich süchtig bist.
Aber immerhin hast du es erkannt und das ist schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Wenn dich das Spiel wirklich nur noch nervt, wie von dir Beschrieben gibt es bestimmt Einrichtungen die dir helfen können.

Was ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen kann ist, dass du einach ein seelischer Masochist bist, der es genießt im Forum und ingame geflamed zu werden,
und du den Beitrg hier nur geschrieben hast um Antworten wie "Ach dann hör doch auf do Kacknoob" zu bekommen.
Wenn dich das glücklich macht, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Qwalle (10. Februar 2011)

Killiano schrieb:


> das ist genau der grund wieso ich kein bock mehr auf tanken hab,ganz zu schweigen auf wow...wow nerft nur noch..


Nicht WoW nerft, sondern Blizzard.
WoW nervt höchstens ..


Killiano schrieb:


> es ist einfach ätzend geworden. ich spiele seid beta,und zahle immer noch fleissig mein abo..obwohl ich netmmal spiele...wow ist ein virus in meinem kopf..ich hab kein bock mehr drauf..aber zahle noch mein acc..wie krank bin ich den? ich wette das ich nicht der einzige bin..keiner würde es zugeben..aber es ist so..viele hassen es mittlerweile...aber spielen es trozdem noch..was meint ihr wieso die läute sich nur noch ankeifen,und überall nur gemobt gemotzt und beleidigt wird..die leute sind einfach nur sch..geworden..alle verbittert,unfreundlich und erbarmungslos respektlos..ich schliesse mich da nichtmal aus..irgendwann reicht es einen so derbe immer nur in schlechte stimmungen zu geraten,das man wenn man "mal" wieder on ist, nur auf miese stimmung wartet...und man wird nie..aber wirklich nie entäuscht..es ist einfach immer in jeder gruppe,/2 chat oder sost wo..nur unfreundlichkeit...ich hasse diese spiel mittlerweile son derbe..und ich hasse mich dafür das es immer noch ein teil meines lebens ist...es ist schlimmer als ein junky der tag für tag seine dosis braucht..so brauch ich tag für tag irgendwas von wow..sei es buffed..sei es wow oder irgendwas anderes was um wow geht..es ist krank..ich bin krank...ja flammt mich und haut rein was das zeug hällt...das ist halt mein "geliebtes" WoW.


Das einzige, was ätzend geworden ist, ist, dass jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder "Heiopei" denkt, er müsse seinem Unmut in jedem noch so zur Aussage sinnfernen Thread freien Lauf lassen und rumheulen.
Wenn Du süchtig bist, dann geh zur Suchtberatung und lass Dich heilen.
Berichte dann von Deinem Heilungsprozess, denn dann postest Du auch irgendetwas, was eventuell für manche Menschen interessant sein könnte !

Sorry für das OT hier, aber das musste einfach mal raus.

B2T:
Ich würde gerne tanken, jedoch fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung dazu, bzw. scheue ich mich davor, mich random Beleidigen zu lassen.
Ich spiele meinen DK als DD und mir macht das auch Spaß.
Allerdings helfe ich (im Gegensatz zu der allgemein herrschenden Meinung) auch gerne einmal bei der Erklärung der Bosse, wenn der Tank nicht weiter weiss oder merke an, dass man ja mal was CCn könnte.
Im Regelfall merken dann auch die DDs oder andere CC-Klassen, dass man den Skill auf Quickbar 7 nicht aus Spaß vor einigen Leveln gelernt hat...

Nicht jeder DD ist ein Vollpfosten und keult in jede Gruppe.
Ich finde das gehört auch einmal gesagt.

So far ...


----------



## Novane (10. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze auch mehrere Tanks, allerdings ist der DK mein Liebling grade.

Ich finde tanken ist toll, du bist der Boss und wer Dummheiten macht fliegt. 
Wenn einer flamt, kommt das Kickfenster mit dem Satz: "Wählt er oder ich"
Wer ninjat ebenso. Tanken ist auch eigentlich sehr sehr einfach, wenn man antanken darf und die DD's nicht blind durch die Gegend rennen.
Ich hab aber auch schon öfter Rnd Gruppen geleavt weil ich blöd angemacht wurde warum ich den Boss vergeigt hab (Ja wenn man nicht drauf eingeht das ich den Boss nicht kenne ^^). Als Tank hast du viele Vorteile, allerdings und das muss man auch mal sagen, viele Tanks sind einfach
totale Assis, die alle Items wollen oder sofort rumzicken auch wenn niemand was dafür kann. 

Kurzum mein Lieblingschar ist mein DK-Tank, weil ich der Chef bin, nur 5 Sekunden auf ne Gruppe warten muss und tanken sowieso Spaß ohne Ende macht. Vorallem wenns bissle chaotischer ist :-)


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Februar 2011)

Habe alle Klassen vertreten.
Pala und Druide auf 85 mit Tankskillung.
Krieger und DK sind 80, haben aber ebenfalls eine Tankskillung.
DK ist nicht meine liebste Klasse, der wird verstauben...
Paladin macht mir allgemein momentan nicht wirklich Spass zum spielen, weder als Tank noch als DD. Eventuell werd ich mal noch Heiler antesten, da müsste ich aber erst Equip farmen... und würfel mal als Tank auf Heilgear in Random HCs. Da fängst du dir auch tolle Flames ein (aber das nur so nebenbei).
Druide ist der einzige Tank mit dem es mir zurzeit Spass macht.

Ich wechsle halt immer ab. Mal mach ich mit meinem Verstärkerschami die Gegend unsicher, dann wieder mit dem Magier. Dann hab ich wieder Lust zum Tanken und nehm den Druiden.
Alles in Allem würd ich sagen, ich erfülle mein Tanksoll


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Novane schrieb:


> Ich finde tanken ist toll, du bist der Boss und wer Dummheiten macht fliegt.
> Wenn einer flamt, kommt das Kickfenster mit dem Satz: "Wählt er oder ich"



Sehr erwachsen..."er oder ich"...wenn du wenigstens beim Kickgrund Dinge schreiben würdest wie: "erzeugt schlechte Stimmung" oder was auch immer...aber "er oder ich"...Ultimaten sind immer gaaaaaaaaanz toll, im Kindergarten hies es auch immer: "entweder du bist mein Freund oder der vom blöden Hannes"


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehr erwachsen..."er oder ich"...wenn du wenigstens schreiben würdest "erzeugt schlechte Stimmung" oder was auch immer...aber "er oder ich"



Finds n bisschen grenzwertig die Reife eines Spieler wegen "er oder ich" zu interpretieren. Finde den kickvote grund ganz gut. Er zeigt eine klare Linie mit möglichen Konsequenzen auf.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehr erwachsen..."er oder ich"...wenn du wenigstens beim Kickgrund Dinge schreiben würdest wie: "erzeugt schlechte Stimmung" oder was auch immer...aber "er oder ich"...Ultimaten sind immer gaaaaaaaaanz toll



keine sorge, er wird auch mal älter .-)


----------



## Heilbäumchen (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wieso wird jetzt gerade nach dem Patch der Tank eine Katze? Grade jetzt wo Blizzard aufgefallen ist, dass der Rüstungsbuff, den sie im Dezember per Hotfix aufgespielt haben nicht funktioniert hat und jetzt wo sie den Tooltipp auf den Hotfix anpassen wollten, sich plötzlich aktiv geschalten hat. Ergo wurde der Bär ja gebufft , nur hat's bei Blizzard vorher keiner mitbekommen



Die Rüstung nutzt ja auch so viel, wenn man dank des extrem verminderten Schadens die Aggro nicht mehr vernünftig halten kann. Gruppentanken als Bärchen war vorher schon schwieriger verglichen mit den anderen Tankklassen, aber seit dem Patch ist es nur noch ein Rennen um die Aggro mit dem DD. Auch aufs Main target. Mit enstpannt hat das nix mehr zu tun. Und jetzt bist Du dran mir zu sagen, wo der Bär dann gebufft wurde.

Ich gebe zu, ich tanke Randomgruppen mit meinem Druiden nicht, da heil ich lieber, das erscheint mir nicht ganz so masochistisch. Ich hab in dem Fall ja immer den Tank, dem ich die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann^^. Nein aber mal im Ernst, ich habe einen Heidenrespekt vor den Leuten, die auf 85 freiwillig in Randomgruppen tanken. Was ich da els Heiler mitbekomme, ist nicht mehr feierlich, aber der Teufel soll mich an dem tag holen, wo ich einem DD initierten Tankkick zustimme, nur weil der Tank gerade anfängt, oder markiert. 

Allerdings bin ich gerade am Twinken und stelle fest, dass einem das Tanken doch sehr viel leichter von der Hand geht, wenn man dies von Anfang an mit seinem Char gemacht hat, dann hat man auch Spaß dran und vor allem lernt man sehr schnell all seine auf der jeweiligen Stufe zur Verfügung stehenden Oh Shit Buttons zu nutzen.


----------



## Killiano (10. Februar 2011)

Qwalle schrieb:


> B2T:
> Ich würde *gerne* tanken, jedoch fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung dazu, bzw. *scheue ich mich davor, mich random Beleidigen zu lassen.
> *
> 
> So far ...




das reicht mir eigentlich schon


----------



## Friedjoffchen (10. Februar 2011)

Gerne gebe ich zu ein unfähiger Zwergenkriegertank zu sein. Ich habe die Skillung von Anfang an und tanke eigentlich gerne. Zur Zeit ist mein Zwerg schon 85, aber es fehlt noch Ausrüstung. Die bekäme ich zwar in den Instanzen, in die ich aus Zeitgründen aber gerade nicht komme. Ich hoffe es wird sich ändern.
Aber selbst dann habe ich ein wenig Bammel mich zu blamieren, es ist lächerlich, aber es geht mir nun mal so. Den Bammel habe aber nicht vor dem Wipe, sondern vor den unflätigen Kommentaren sollte es dazu kommen. Es ist ein Spiel für mich bei allem Ehrgeiz und da gehört ein Verlieren(Wipe) genauso dazu. Die  schlechten Verlierer die das Spielbrett durch die Gegend pfeffern habe ich gründlich satt. 
Auch meine ich nicht der Tank muß prinzipiell die Führung haben, die gebe ich gerne ab. Ich habe im Beruf genug Verantwortung und möchte hier eher mal beim Spiel ausspannen und lasse mich gerne führen. Mir reicht es wenn einer gut erklärt und sagt wo es lang gehen soll. Ich bin lernfähig und habe kein Problem damit mich in einer Gruppe unterzuordnen, wenn einer weiß wie es geht.

Wie oben häufig erwähnt ist es der Ton in den Gruppen der einem den Spass verleidet und somit bleibe ich zur Zeit noch einwenig vor der Tür.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Finds n bisschen grenzwertig die Reife eines Spieler wegen "er oder ich" zu interpretieren. Finde den kickvote grund ganz gut. Er zeigt eine klare Linie mit möglichen Konsequenzen auf.



Mein Vorschlag allerdings auch^^ und er erzeugt kein Gefühl von "entweder du tust was ich sage oder dir passiert das gleiche wie ihm"("entweder du bist für mich oder gegen mich")...auch Sensibilität gehört zu dem was ein "Anführer"(um zum vorherigen Thema zurück zu kommen) besitzen sollte.


----------



## Derulu (10. Februar 2011)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Die Rüstung nutzt ja auch so viel, wenn man dank des extrem verminderten Schadens die Aggro nicht mehr vernünftig halten kann. Gruppentanken als Bärchen war vorher schon schwieriger verglichen mit den anderen Tankklassen, aber seit dem Patch ist es nur noch ein Rennen um die Aggro mit dem DD. Auch aufs Main target. Mit enstpannt hat das nix mehr zu tun. Und jetzt bist Du dran mir zu sagen, wo der Bär dann gebufft wurde.



Single Target Aggro kommt (wohl eher kam^^) aber fast keine andere Tankklasse an den Bären ran, da war der Schaden teilweise schon übertrieben...


----------



## Terminsel (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehr erwachsen..."er oder ich"...wenn du wenigstens beim Kickgrund Dinge schreiben würdest wie: "erzeugt schlechte Stimmung" oder was auch immer...aber "er oder ich"...Ultimaten sind immer gaaaaaaaaanz toll, im Kindergarten hies es auch immer: "entweder du bist mein Freund oder der vom blöden Hannes"



Hängt jetzt davon ab, in welchen Situationen der von dir gequotete Poster das tut. Macht er es bei groben Dreistigkeiten? Dann kann ich es verstehen. Macht er es bei minimalen Fehlern oder einfach, weil ihm die Nase des Spielers nicht passt, dann trifft das zu, was du dazu geschrieben hast.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Friedjoffchen schrieb:


> Gerne gebe ich zu ein unfähiger Zwergenkriegertank zu sein. Ich habe die Skillung von Anfang an und tanke eigentlich gerne. Zur Zeit ist mein Zwerg schon 85, aber es fehlt noch Ausrüstung. Die bekäme ich zwar in den Instanzen, in die ich aus Zeitgründen aber gerade nicht komme. Ich hoffe es wird sich ändern.
> Aber selbst dann habe ich ein wenig Bammel mich zu blamieren, es ist lächerlich, aber es geht mir nun mal so. Den Bammel habe aber nicht vor dem Wipe, sondern vor den unflätigen Kommentaren sollte es dazu kommen. Es ist ein Spiel für mich bei allem Ehrgeiz und da gehört ein Verlieren(Wipe) genauso dazu. Die  schlechten Verlierer die das Spielbrett durch die Gegend pfeffern habe ich gründlich satt.
> Auch meine ich nicht der Tank muß prinzipiell die Führung haben, die gebe ich gerne ab. Ich habe im Beruf genug Verantwortung und möchte hier eher mal beim Spiel ausspannen und lasse mich gerne führen. Mir reicht es wenn einer gut erklärt und sagt wo es lang gehen soll. Ich bin lernfähig und habe kein Problem damit mich in einer Gruppe unterzuordnen, wenn einer weiß wie es geht.
> 
> Wie oben häufig erwähnt ist es der Ton in den Gruppen der einem den Spass verleidet und somit bleibe ich zur Zeit noch einwenig vor der Tür.



Das ist ein Teufelskreislauf. Du sagst du tankst gerne, traust dich aber nicht in die Instanzen. Wenn du aber nicht in die Instanzen gehst, kommst du nicht weiter. Die Angst vor weniger konstruktiven Kritiken, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da du, wie du schon sagtest, in einer Führenden Position bist und entsprechend sicher schon mit solchen Situationen konfrontiert wurdest. Klar ist der Spaß am Spiel in dem Fall schnell vorüber, aber solche flamenden Vollidioten sind meiner Erfahrung nach immer noch die Minderheit, auch wenn es schon schlimmer als "früher" geworden ist.


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (10. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen.

auch ich spiele schon seit classic. bei kleiner rabe war stets tank und es hat mir von jeher sehr viel spaß bereitet, gruppe durch instanzen zu tanken.
von zeit zu zeit hat man mal keine lust zu tanken und twinkt halt ne weile.

die gründe warum ich auch bei hero gerne random tanke, aber nur mit meiner persönlichen ärztin anja und meiner platteneule kaisen, sind simpel.

*nicht alle dd´s sind "fiese", "gehässich" und "gemein". viele dd´s sind recht angenehme zeitgenossen und verstehen auch mal nen spaß
(thema aggro: dd zu früh schaden gemacht. mob läuft auf ihn zu. dd bekommt muffensausen. spott erst auf den letzten meter**).

warum ich ohne meine 2 nie random-hero tanke. auch simpel.

*ist der heiler, auch wenn nicht mit absicht, nicht so toll. hab ich das problem. die mimimi-fraktion (ist bei mir überings: hasserfüllt) ist dann wieder voll in ihrem 
element.

würden sich die gruppen "zivilisierter", sprich menschlicher, benehmen würde ich auch alleine randomhero tanken. ist aber leider seit wolk keine mode mehr.

nun um der sache noch ein sahnehäufchen aufzusetzen..zu classic war tanken aber schöner...seit cata machst aber wieder mehr spaß als in wolk.

mfg

minirabe/shatt


----------



## Heilbäumchen (10. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Single Target Aggro kommt (wohl eher kam^^) aber fast keine andere Tankklasse an den Bären ran, da war der Schaden teilweise schon übertrieben...



Geb ich Dir recht, aber was hätte dagegen gesprochen, den Schaden runterzuschrauben, dafür aber die Aggro anzuheben, es geht ja nicht wirklich darum, dass ich Schaden machen will, dann könnt ich gleich DD spielen, aber ich möchte bei Trash Gruppen, die bei Hero Inis und darum geht es hier, einen großteil des Contents ausmachen, die Aggro angemessen halten können, ohne die Mobs einzeln wieder einzufangen. Jetzt haben wir auch noch eine Erhöhung des Schadens durch den DF um 15%, wenn ich Pech habe, nuken da 15% mehr aufs falsche Target, während mein Schaden und damit meine Aggroerzeugung auf Vorpatch Niveau rumdümpeln, da ja vorher 15-20% reduziert wurde. Auch bei Singletarget. 

Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht darum, ob es gerecht war, vorher mehr Schaden zu fahren, als andere Tanks, aber ich erzeuge nun einmal durch den Schaden einen Großteil meiner Aggro, wenn ich jetzt als mittel ausgerüsteter Tank versuche die Aggro gegen Top ausgerüstete Leute zu halten, wir das schon eng, pre Patch hatte ich zumindest eine Chance dies auch zu tun.


----------



## Whyemciey (10. Februar 2011)

Erstmal: Extra angemeldet um den Beitrag hier zu schreiben, weil....

Ich es echt nicht mehr hören kann, dass Randomgruppen nix taugen und man anscheinend nur in Gildengruppen glücklich durch die Heroinis kommt. Als Mitglied einer 3er-Gilde (Tank, Heiler und DD)komme ich um den DB gar nicht herum und es ist auch so gewollt. Meist bin ich als Tank mit dem Heiler unterwegs, ab und an kommt unser DD auch noch mit. Natürlich ist es Deppenlotto, wenn der DB angeworfen wird, aber wie im richtigen Lotto ist die Chance auf den Hauptgewinn (in unserem Fall ein Depp) recht gering. Die Gruppen mit denen wir unterwegs sind, sind zum größten Teil absolut in Ordnung. Allerdings hat es seinen Grund: Ich frage, ob alle die Bosse kennen, ich markiere und erkläre die Zeichen. Gehe ich in eine Ini das erste mal hero, dann sag ich das, bitte um entsprechende Erklärungen und auch darum, dass jemand die Ziele markiert. Trotz wipes wurd ich nicht offen angeflamt, im Gegenteil: mir wurd erklärt was falsch lief bzw. Heiler oder ich haben erklärt was falsch lief und alles war ok.

Klar haben schon Leute die Gruppe nach bestimmten Bossen verlassen oder sind nach dem zweiten Wipe raus. Natürlich hab ich auch schon Leute gehabt, denen es zu langsam zu ging, allerdings hatten wir noch keinen dabei, der ständig aus der Reihe tanzen musste. Die Anzahl der "ordentlichen" Spieler überwiegt bei weitem. Hinzukommt, dass inzwischen die meisten Spieler schon die Inis kennen und sich gewisse Standardtaktiken rumgesprochen haben, genauso, wie es sich rumgesprochen hat, dass man in Wotlk-Manier nicht mehr durch die Inis kommt... naja, inzwischen klappt es schon manchmal wieder. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich in einer großen Gilde schneller durch die Inis kommen würde und schon viel besser ausgestattet wäre, aber als "freier" Tank hab ich ehrlich gesagt mehr Spass daran, mit immer neuen Gruppenzusammenstellungen und unterschiedlichstem Dmg-output die Inis zu meistern.

Im Prinzip ist es aber ganz einfach: Jeder so wie er mag. Ich mag es halt so, wie ich es mache, ansonsten würde ich es bleiben lassen


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe Tankklassen, derzeit drei auf 85 und eine lungert noch auf 80 rum.

Ich tanke und das gern, aber RND ? Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig ! RND geht es nur wenn mindestens 3 Leute aus der Gilde oder Freundesliste dabei sind denn auch wenn es RND HC Gruppen gibt wo alles läuft und man schnackt und lacht hat man immer wieder die selben Persönlichkeiten dabei : 

_Der Ogger_

ausser einem OG OG/ GO GO oder irgendeiner fehlerbehafteten Version davon kann man ihm nur flames entlocken bzw das er nicht bis Morgen Zeit hat...

_Der Pr0Vieh_

guckt erstmal was fürn Equip der Tank und der Heiler tragen und verlässt entweder kommentarlos oder wild flamend die Gruppe bevor der erste Mob gepullt ist weil weder Tank noch Heiler Itemlevel 350 erreicht haben..

_Der Imba DD_

braucht kein CC kenn jeden Boss fährt 15K Schaden Minimum und flamed jeden der weniger als 10K Schaden fährt. Hat ständig die aggro, und Tanks die ihm sagen er soll sich zurückhalten lösen damit einen votekick oder ein verlassen der Gruppe aus...

_Der Brainafk_

benutzt nur autohits und ab und zu trifft er mal eine Taste beim chatten/fernsehen/wasauchimmer er tut um seine 4k Schaden zu fahren. Steht oft noch bei der letzten Mobgruppe wenn man die nächste schon fast down hat...

_Der NonHC_

Hat sich das PvP Equip, geschmiedete Items oder sogar Klassenfremden Mist besorgt damit er die nonheros nicht machen muss. Kennt keine Ini macht keinen Schaden oder kann nicht heilen weil alles hinten und vorne noch nicht reicht. Ist meistens stumm bis man ihn anspricht wie er sich das denkt, dann flamed er und/oder verlässt die Gruppe...

_Der Antiwiper_

Ein Wipe ist für ihn ein Grund sofort entweder Kommentarlos oder wild flamen die Gruppe zu verlassen...
_
Der Neuling_

Kennt keinen Boss wagt aber nichts zu sagen. Liefert eine für seine Klasse bescheidene Leistung ab. Chance von 50% das er auftaut und Fragen stellt wenn man versucht ihm zu helfen, ansonsten flamed er das man ihm als [Klasse] nicht erklären soll wie man [seine Klasse] spielen soll, er kennt sich schliesslich aus !

Diese Persönlichkeiten lassen sich leider nach belieben mischen, und eine davon ist bei mir zu gefühlt 70% dabei (bei 3 angemeldeten Gildenmitgliedern/Freunden)

Diese oben genannten Dungeonbrowser - Bewohner sorgen dafür das ich am liebsten rein mit der Gilde oder Freunden losziehe und mir das erspare was mich ansonsten erwartet

P.S.
*Nochmal: Ich hatte schon äusserst gute und erfreuliche RND Gruppen aber die machen bei mir nur gefühlte 25% der Gruppen aus...*


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Februar 2011)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> ich habe einen Heidenrespekt vor den Leuten, die auf 85 freiwillig in Randomgruppen tanken. Was ich da els Heiler mitbekomme, ist nicht mehr feierlich,



Bei mir ists genau anders rum.
Was ich da zum Teil als Tank sehe, was der Heiler leisten muss in Random HCs....
Ich hab oft das Gefühl, der ist danach 3-4 Jahre älter und hat mindestens 10 graue Haar =)

Ich finde Tanken einfacher als Heilen.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Das ist ein Teufelskreislauf. Du sagst du tankst gerne, traust dich aber nicht in die Instanzen. Wenn du aber nicht in die Instanzen gehst, kommst du nicht weiter. Die Angst vor weniger konstruktiven Kritiken, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da du, wie du schon sagtest, in einer Führenden Position bist und entsprechend sicher schon mit solchen Situationen konfrontiert wurdest. Klar ist der Spaß am Spiel in dem Fall schnell vorüber, aber solche flamenden Vollidioten sind meiner Erfahrung nach immer noch die Minderheit, auch wenn es schon schlimmer als "früher" geworden ist.



Es ist keine Angst im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern wie Du richtig fortführst der mögliche Stress. Das Spiel soll Entspannung sein und nicht zum Streit führen. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard noch die Möglichkeit einbauen bei den zufälligen Gruppen "Spassgruppe" auszuwählen, dann wissen die Hardcore-Spieler sie sind hier falsch, denn es könte mal nicht glatt laufen. Es geht auch nicht darum sich nicht anzustrengen, denn auch der Erfolg ist ein Teil des Spasses und der Entspannung, aber eben nicht Erfolg um jeden Preis (obwohl ein paar Gnome dürfen gerne auf der Strecke bleiben)


----------



## wowz124 (10. Februar 2011)

Also irgentwie finde ich es komisch das ihr immer Gruppen habt wo die DDs pullen und dann flamen.... ich habe in Wotlk und Cata getank. Irgentwie is mir das noch NIE passiert, und ich war nicht gerade selten in einer Instanz drinnen-


----------



## Ansalamun (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele gerne Tank mit meiner Paladina,nebenbei habe ich jetzt einen Krieger auf 81 geschubst,natürlich muss der tanken.
Wenn ich darauf keinen Bock habe,zocke ich lieber meine beiden Healer,Schami und Pala.

Aber Random?
seit langem nicht mehr.

Entweder aus der FL Liste oder Gilde bzw befreundete Gilden.In Randoms denkt jeder,er kann machen was er will,dumm kommen auch noch,
natürlich sind immer die anderen Schuld usw usw.Daher sind solche Gruppen bei mir gestrichen,wenn ich zocke,geniesse ich meinen Feierabend.
Ich muss mir ingame nicht sowas antun.

( aber ändern wird sich da sicherlich nichts )


----------



## Elenenedh (10. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, ein Problem ist, dass tank-fähige Klassen nicht Angst vorm Versagen haben. Sondern vor der Ungeduld der Mitspieler. Seitdem der Dungeonbrowser eingeführt wurde, hat sich der Ton in den Instanzen extrem verschärft. Jeder will nur noch der Schnellste, der Beste, der mit der meisten DPS sein. Und da kann ich es nachvollziehen, wenn die Klassen, die eigentlich tanken könnten, keinen Bock auf Diskussionen haben. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn die anderen Gruppenmitglieder das Tempo bestimmen wollen. Ich mach den Leuten, die auch tanken könnten, keinen Vorwurf. Ich spiele Priester, könnte also auch heilen. Mach's aber nicht, weil ich keine Lust auf die mitunter vorherrschende Rücksichtslosigkeit in den Randoms habe. Erst gestern nippelte ein DPS-Krieger dreimal in Grim Batol ab, weil er in den Packs alles gezündet hat, vom nicht sonderlich sicheren Tank die Aggro gezogen hat und dementsprechend geplättet wurde. Ich hätte da sicherlich keine Lust drauf.

Aber wie auch schon mehrfach erwähnt: Heiler und vor allem Tanks haben die Macht in der Gruppe. Das kann man für sich ausnutzen. Ist man nicht ganz so sicher, dann reicht's schon aus, einen Ton zu sagen. Die meisten Random-Spieler sind viel verständnisvoller als man glaubt. Nur wird in den Gruppen halt nie viel geredet, sondern nur geflamed, wenn was schief läuft. Selbst ein "Hallo" ist ja schon zu viel verlangt. Das ist meines Erachtens nach das Grundproblem - die Konversation. Ebenfalls in besagtem Grim-Batol-Run sind wir an Erudax gewiped, weil ich es gewohnt bin, den Boss nach der zweiten Add-Phase runterzubrennen. Der Tank macht den Boss aber anders. Da hätte er sich den Flame nach dem Wipe sparen können, wenn er nur vor dem Boss kurz nen Ton dazu gesagt hätte, wie er den Boss umbringen will.

Damit wieder mehr Tanks in die Random-Rotation kommen ist es glaube ich von Nöten, dass viele Spieler wieder anfangen Rücksicht auf die anderen zu nehmen. Denn ohne geht nicht. Da ja aber erst vor einiger Zeit die Random-Pools noch vergrößert wurden, ist das Ganze nur ein sehr langsamer und schleichender Prozess. Einen Start muss man imo aber trotzdem irgendwo machen.


----------



## Qwalle (10. Februar 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ja ich habe Tankklassen, derzeit drei auf 85 und eine lungert noch auf 80 rum.
> 
> Ich tanke und das gern, aber RND ? Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig ! RND geht es nur wenn mindestens 3 Leute aus der Gilde oder Freundesliste dabei sind denn auch wenn es RND HC Gruppen gibt wo alles läuft und man schnackt und lacht hat man immer wieder die selben Persönlichkeiten dabei :
> 
> ...



MADE MY DAY !!!! 

Passender kann man die Situation wirklich nicht beschreiben.

Schlimm ist dann, wenn der Tank "Der Neuling" ist 
Hatte ich auch schon.
ER: eher der verschwiegene Typ, wirkt sachlich im Chat -> "Hi", erste Trashgruppe -> wipe , erster Kommentar einer aus Gildies und Randoms gemischten Gruppen -> "lol ", kein Kommentar des Tanks -> er weiss wohl, dass soetwas 'mal vorkommen kann, zweiter Anlauf -> "MANA" postet unser gildeninterner Heiler noch voller Tatendrang, um einen voraussehbaren Wipe doch noch zu verhindern -> ein kurzer Moment der Stille -> ein langer Moment der Stille.

Während wir auf den Greifen wieder Richtung Dungeon unterwegs sind, unverständliches Lachen im TS.
"Ach, was soll's, vielleicht hat er's einfach zu spät gesehen.

Weit geFAILt: Unser Tank eifert seinem Idol Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooy Jenkins in perfekter Manier nach (vllt dachte er, dass er den Titel nur durch solch ein Verhalten bekommt ?! -> Wir werden es nie erfahren..)

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte:

Auch als Tank darf und SOLLTE man fragen, wenn etwas schief ging.

Die Fragen an die Randomgruppe, die am meisten helfen, lauten:

-RDY ? <- für die Nicht-Nerds unter uns: fertig ? 
-braucht ihr Marks oder soll ich setzen ?
-kennt jeder den Boss ?

Das leben könnte so einfach sein


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

Qwalle schrieb:


> -RDY ? <- für die Nicht-Nerds unter uns: fertig ?
> -braucht ihr Marks oder soll ich setzen ?
> -kennt jeder den Boss ?
> 
> Das leben könnte so einfach sein




da hat man aber, nach dem 10mal fragen und 10mal als antwort: "nix" oder "gogogo", auch nicht mehr wirklich lust zu


----------



## Problembeere (10. Februar 2011)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, aber ich tanke mit meinem Dk (der nicht mal ne DD-Skillung oder Gear besitzt, also wirklich rein Tank ist) nur und ausschließlich dann, wenn mindestens drei Leute außer mir aus der Gilde sind. Einen rnd ertrage ich, wenn es nicht der Heiler ist. Zum einen können wir uns dann viel besser im Chat absprechen wie wir was machen, sind viel besser aufeinander eingespielt und zum anderen haben immer wir die Macht in der Hand jemanden zu kicken, der flamed und ausfallend wird.
Ich bin nicht der Imbatank, hauptsächlich weil ich das einfach noch nicht so lange mache. Es macht mir Spaß aber bei manchen Gruppen bespreche ich halt lieber vorher, welche Mobs am besten cct werden usw usf. Dass irgendwelche rnds dann Stress machen, selbst pullen und mir dann die Schuld geben brauch ich nicht - das mache ich mit meinem Main ja auch nicht bei unerfahrenen Tanks! Ist einfach echt ne Unart.

WoW ist ein Spiel und Tanken macht mir Spaß, aber eben nur in einer Gildengruppe.


----------



## Saji (10. Februar 2011)

Meine Kriegerin hatte schon zu Beginn des Dualskill eine Tankskillung, die auch genutzt wurde. Jedoch war Ende WOTLK (als sie 80 wurde) das Angebot an bombig equippten Tanks so gut, dass DDs (Krieger, Pala, Dk und Druide) in der Gruppe anboten zu tanken, weil ihre Rüstung besser ist als meine und wir so schneller durch kämen. Ich konnte nicht mal etwas schreiben, da wurde schon umgespecct und das Schild aus der Tasche gezogen. Doch dank diesem Threads hier habe ich wieder Lust auf meine Kriegerin und werde sie heute noch als Def durch Cata prügeln. Ich will wieder tanken! :<


----------



## Annakee (10. Februar 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder geil, das ewige gejammer wo sind bloss die Tanks auf dieser Welt?
> Ich kann es euch sagen, sie sind in einer Gilde und nicht im Dungeonfinder. Und warum sind sie im DF? Schaut zurück auf wotlk und ihr wisst die antwort. DDs die nur vorrennen, ogog brüllen, nur am flamen und beschimpfen sind und wehe der Tank hat nicht die nächsten 10 Mobgrp gepullt, dann war er der Kacknoob der Nation und wurde erst recht geflamet. Wie bitte der Tank hatte keine 50k life???? Boah gleich weg mit dem und einem schönen flame hinterher. In wotlk hat es doch kein schwein interessiert ob ein Tank da war oder nicht, der war für die meisten doch eh nur Notwendig damit der DF endlich die Gruppe eröffnet.
> Ich bin sebst Tank und tanke nur für Gildengruppen und das wegen der oben genannten Gründe. Sollen die halt im DF versauern, vlt lernen die in diesen 45 min Wartezeit wie man sich in einer Gruppe verhalten sollte.



/sign

Ich hab zwei Tanks (Dudu + Pala), mit beiden tanke ich nur für Gilde.


----------



## Saftmelone (10. Februar 2011)

spiele auch leidenschaftlich tank (als warri und pala) und hab 2 lustige geschiten beizusteuern.




Mein warri war noch 84   und ich habe ihn nur durch inis von 84 auf 85 gezogen, um an gutes tank equip zu kommen. Nun ja, rnd grp angemeldet und zack, invite Verlorene Stadt. Auser mir waren alle 85 wohlgemerkt. Lief soweit eigentlich alles geschmeidig, da sich die dd´s an meine marks gehalten haben, bis zum 3ten boss (Der mit der Schattenphase und dem Phönix)




Sind gerade das 2te mal gewiped ud ich wollte auf fehlersuche gehen. Naja der war anscheinend auch schnell gefunden, nämlich Ich.

Zitat eines DD´s: *Liegt am Tank, der macht zu wenig Schaden, hat keinen Sinn*

Und so löste sichd ie grp auf. Ich total verduzt, auf Recount gekuckt und erstmal Bauchkrämpfe vor Lachen bekommen. Jeder dd lag zwischen 3-5k dps (mit 85 wohlgemerkt). Aber nun gut, der Tank ist schuld 







Meine 2te Story verlief dagegen komplett anders. 2 Gilden kollegen suchten noch wen für ne rnd hero (mein warri war an diesem tag 85 geworden). Ich meld mich, wir melden uns an, und ich hatte eigentlich vor als DD zu gehen, hatte aber noch ein Häckchen bei Tank drin, und bin ssomit als Tank rein (An dieser Stelle sei noch gesagt, einer der Gildis war der Healer).




Und Welche Hero kam nu? Wieder verlorene Stadt, bei der ich am vorherigen tag noch zu wenig dmg gefahren hab *g*. Die 2 rnd DD´s waren auch zusammen in einer Gilde.

WIe soll ich sagen, die Hero lief folgendermaßen ab. Kein Wipe, jede mob gruppe wurde cc (von jedem spieler auser mir als warri tank), und es hat auch keiner gemosert das es mal n bischen länger dauert, da ich ers frisch 85 als tank und dementsprechend nicht so gutes equip.

Die ini lief dan so gut, das wir als komplette Grp nochmal eine gemacht haben, diesmal hat es uns in die BSF geschlagen. HIer hatte auch alles wunderbar geklappt, die 2 rnd dd´s waren sogar echt sozial, so dass keiner mit auf den rnd epic tank umhang mitgerollt hat.




Fazit: Ich gehe seit Cata sehr ungerne nur mit rnd´s in heros und tanke deshalb eigentlich nur, wenn mindestens 1 Gildenmitglied oder Freund dabei ist.


----------



## Pereace2010 (10. Februar 2011)

Bin Tank, spiele Tank, mache alles als Tank. Wer dumm rum flamet und ninja pullt wird gekickt. Ich will entspannt meine HC machen. Da brauche ich keine Idioten. Kritik gerne. Flame nein.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (10. Februar 2011)

Bin reiner Paladin Tank, keinen 2. Specc, ausser eine Andere Tank Variante  

In Heros gehe ich nur mit meiner Gilde... jedenfalls wenn der Großteil der Gruppe aus der Gilde kommt ^^ Logischerweise als Tank.

Komplett Random geh ich grundsätzlich nicht... keine Guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht 


MFG
Pala


----------



## dragonfire1803 (10. Februar 2011)

DoomDomDom schrieb:


> Naja,das zu dem Thema. So,wie ich finde geht mir dieses "Go Go Go" gedrängle auch tierisch auf die Nerven.Was meistens auch von DD´s kommt ^^ (ironie).


Dieses ogog gebrülle hatte ich gestern erst. Da war ich mit meinem Hunter-twink in dieser Schwarzfels-Ini (ka wie die jetzt nochmal heißt^^). Der erste Boss droppte einen Ring mit agi drauf und so und wer hat need drauf außer mir? Natürlich der unholy-dk *grml*. Auf die Frage hin was ein dk bitte mit einem agi-Ring will bekam ich nur als antwort "crit"...aha, und seine Verbesserung ist durch diesen wert natürlich signifikant, schon klar *ironisch*
Auf meine Frage hin ob jetzt ninjan zur Methode gehört bekamm ich als antwort "halt die Fresse ogog". und das kam vom Heiler^^
Die haben keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse, dem Spiel, CC oder sonst was aber machen die Klappe soweit auf und können nur ogog brüllen. Nee danke, ich gehe seitdem nicht mehr nur mit meinem Tank gilndenintern sondern auch mit meinen anderen chars. randoms können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Warlord77 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich meld mich ausschliesslich als Tank im DF an, habe leider oft das Problem das einige DD´s meinen ihre eigene sache durchziehen können/müssen wie zb. Pullen während heiler am reggen ist, sheeps/stuns etc.. angreifen (meist durchs Bomben obwohl ein Focus Ziel gemarkt mit Totenkopf ist) da sage ich es EIN MAL dem DD. meist ist es ein Elementarschamane, wenn er dann meint das noch bei 2 weiteren Gruppen zu machen Vote ich den einfach raus. Der Tank ist nun mal der Boss der Grp  er trägt die Verantwortung das alles Glattläuft, Heiler und DD´s haben mana, pullt erst wenn er sieht das alle da sind (Bossfights). Wenns den DD´s nicht passt weil es schleppend vorangeht weil der Heiler ein manaloch hatt und am dauer reggen ist, soll er leaven und eine weiter halbe std warten oder mit der Gilde gehen, ich warte immer auf die Grp.


MFg Níghtstorm


----------



## failbob (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele Palatank mit einem GGs von 355. Und bisher war ich noch keine einzige Instaz mit DF-Randoms ? Warum ? Weil ich keine Lust hab mich von so Leuten wie dem von dir genannten Warri stressen oder beschimpfen zu lassen. 

Also geh ich mit Gilde oder wenn dort keiner Zeit/Lust hat oder keiner da ist such ich im /2 
Da hab ich die Gruppe in 2 Minuten voll und läuft in 95% der Fälle reibungslos weil keiner blöd flamt sollte man mal Wipen oder 2 Minuten afk gehen. Weil man ansonst am Server schnell nen schlechten Ruf hat.

Solang sich kein spielerisches & gesellschaftliches Niveau im DF einfindet werd ich auch weiterhin nicht mit Randoms von anderen Servern spielen. Denke mal viele andere Tanks handeln das ähnlich.

Greez


----------



## Sol@ris2 (10. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 85 Pala und habe zu WotLK immer gerne getankt. Doch jetzt habe ich kein Tank-Gear und wenn ich mal Glück habe dass ein Tank-Teil in einer ini dropt habe ich nie Würfelglück. Ich hasse es DD zu spielen da ich nicht einmal weiß ob ich viel Schaden fahre.
> 
> Und mein Equip lässt auch zu wünschen übrig (außer 2 Teile aus inis)
> 
> ...



du bist also auch son ein "insert-funny-words"-typ die sich nicht trauen zu tanken aber dem tank die sachen wegwürfeln.


----------



## Arrthemis (10. Februar 2011)

ich gebe zu, nicht alles gelesen zu haben und weiss deswegen grad nicht, ob mein erlebnis schon geschildet wurde.
ich spiele seit bc 2 palatanks (erklärt mich für verrückt, aber die sind beide alli)
und ich tanke leidenschaftlich gerne.
ich war noch nie der beste tank auf unserem server, werde das auch nie sein und hege auch keinerlei ambitionen,
es jemals zu werden. aber stets bemüht, dazuzulernen und auch die kniffligste herosituation zu meistern.
ich tanke gerne, häufig und meines erachtens recht gut. allerdings liegt schönheit ja bekanntlich immer im auge des betrachters.
schlussendlich bin ich bisher immer erfolgreich und verlustgering durch meine instanzen gekommen. sowohl random als auch gilden/freundesgruppen
aber nachdem ich diese woche 2 mal (an aufeinanderfolgenden tagen) von "gildengruppen", also 4 gildis von fremdserver und ich, aus der gruppe gewählt wurde, 
weil die eine gruppe zu arrogant war, die von mir gesetzten markierungen zu beachten. und zum anderen die vermeindlich liberale gruppe mich nach 
2 maligem scheitern an ozruk mich wieder nach sturmwind gesetzt hat.
diese demütigung, sofern schon erlebt, trägt sicher einen teil dazu bei, dass tankklassen lieber 30min wartezeit auf sich nehmen.
ich für meinen teil werde die konsequenz draus ziehen und postwendend gildengruppen verlassen. dann hab ich zwar 30min sperre, aber archäologie
ist ja auch ein zeitintensives hobby zu dem man nur kommt, wenn man sich als dd anmeldet 

so far.
aber nicht dass ihr denkt, ich häng meinen schild an den nagel. dafür macht mir das tanken zu viel spass.


----------



## Groar (10. Februar 2011)

Wer 3-5 mal wegen Beleidigung oder "setze beliebigen Grund ein" aus einer Gruppe, die sich über den DF gefunden hat rausgewählt wurde,
kann diesen für eine Woche (bei Wiederholungstätern ein Monat) nicht mehr benutzen.

Das wäre zumindestens ein Anfang, und auch der "Langsamste" würde so über kurz oder lang merken das "ER" was falsch macht.
Sollte das irgendwann mal in den Patch Notes zu finden sein, dann werde ich sicher wieder öfter per DF Tanken oder Heilen wollen!


----------



## J_0_T (10. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wieso hacken hier eigentlich alle auf Randoms herum?
> Ich habe schon Random Gruppen in heroischen Instanzen erlebt, mit denen ich VIEL besser und streßfreier durchkam, als mit den Spielern aus der eigenen Gilde.
> Denn, wenn man es genau nimmt, ist jemand, der sich als Tank mit 1 oder 2 Gildenmembern anmeldet, genauso ein Random, wie die, die dazukommen.^^
> Ausreisser gibts immer, aber dafür gleich allen Randoms Hirn und Movement absprechen, ist falsch.



Ich schätze ma das halb für viele hier Randoms das feindbild schlechthin sind... normal sollte man aber auf die idioten sauer sein die für jeden das spielen zur qual machen. 

Aber zum TE... das problem ist eigendlich hausgemacht... und nicht von Blizz... sondern von uns allen. 

Tanks und auch heiler sind eigendlich die wo dafür bezahlen müssen wegen den ungedultigen, möchtegern helden. 

Als Beispiel: 
Tank is zu langsam da er sich zeit nimmt...: Flames und Kick versuch
Tank gibt Taktik vor...: Flames und Kick versuch
Tank ermasst sich jemanden zu rügen...: Flames und Kickversuch
Tank würfelt auf Tank-Eq...: Flames und Kick versuch
Tank fängt frisch an...: Flames und Kick versuch
Tank kennt ggf ini nicht...: Flames und Kick versuch
Tank entweicht ma ein mob weil dd stur auf ne andere mob grp ballern...: Flames und Kick
Tank pullt net die ganze inis und alle Bosse...: Flames und Kick

Das dies meist von den DD's kommt oder den heilern die sich ja langweilen... ist klar. 

Toll... wenn der Heiler dann ma 4 grp noch pullt und es zum wipe kommt... : Tank flame warum er nicht die 6 mob grp im schach hält... gefolgt von persönlichen beleidigungen und dann leaved der heal... gefolgt von dem stummen dd... der generell auf alles wirft was er ma net tragen kann... etc.


Tank sein ist Streß... und der Streß kommt von den Heilern und den DD's... und das sind doch ne menge leute die sich auch hier immer schön auskotzen


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Toll... wenn der Heiler dann ma 4 grp noch pullt und es zum wipe kommt... : Tank flame warum er nicht die 6 mob grp im schach hält... gefolgt von persönlichen beleidigungen und dann leaved der heal... gefolgt von dem stummen dd... der generell auf alles wirft was er ma net tragen kann... etc.



Das kenne ich als Heiler aber hauptsächlich anders herum 

Selektive Wahrnehmung ist doch was feines


----------



## Manaori (10. Februar 2011)

Also.... Ich habe mir zu WotLK eine Tankpaladina hochgezogen. ALs Tank gelevelt von Level 10 an, jede Ini getankt, und in Nordend erst mir ein Healspec angeschafft,e infach... weil halt  
Getankt habe ich eigentlich immer gerne. Wie gut ich war - da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich selber kriege teilweise einen halben Herzinfarkt, wenn ich sehe, dass die Aggro nicht da ist, wo sie sein sollte, zwei aus meiner Gilde meinten,ich sei ganz gut - also wirds wohl so Mittelmaß sein. Mehr will ich auch gar nicht, perfekt zu sein würd mir iwi Angst machen  

Sobald ihr Equip gut genug ist, wird sie auf jeden Fall auch Random Heroes tanken. Einfahc, weili ch nicht immer auf Gilde warten mag - und ganz ehrlich. Wenn wer meint, zu flamen, okay. Ich sag ihm, er solls lassen,tut ers nicht, hör ich halt auf, seine Aggro zu spotten oder wähle ihn raus.  So verfahre ich auch mit DDs, die meinen, zu pullen, oder mir die Aggro klauen indem sie die Marks ignorieren. So verfahre ich auch, wenn ich mit meinem Main heile - wer aus Eigenverschulden und trotz Bitte, auf die Marks zu achten oder nicht zu pullen, Aggro hat, der hat es auch verdient, ein paar Repkosten deswegen zu farmen. 

Aber adss einige Leute nicht tanken wollen obwohl sies können,da s verstehe ich. 
Mit meiner Paladina habe ich mich auch lange nicht getraut, weil Tanken, zumindest für mich,eben doch auch ein gewisser Streßfaktor ist. Einer, den ich genieße zum Teil, weil knifflige Situation halt doch ein Adrenalinkick sind, genauso wie als Heiler - aber halt anstrengend, wenn man weiß, dass Leute in der Gruppe sind, die auch noch meinen, einen deswegen angehen zu müssen. Das msus nicht nur random sein, auch gildenintern gibts ein paar Stressmacher. Die gibts überall. 
Am Anfang habe ich mich aj auch nicht getraut mit meiner Heilerin random zu heilen, weil das Equip noch nicht so toll war und Randomgruppen eben eher intolerant sind Fehlern gegenüber als Gruppen mit Freunden oder Gildenleuten. Auch mit meinem Tank werde ich dafür sorgen, dass ich wenigstens Itemlevel 333 habe, bevor ich random Heroes gehe. Vielleicht trau ich mich mal früher in eine Hero rein, da aber nur mit Leuten, wo ich weiß, dass die mir unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## Yosef (10. Februar 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder geil, das ewige gejammer wo sind bloss die Tanks auf dieser Welt?
> Ich kann es euch sagen, sie sind in einer Gilde und nicht im Dungeonfinder. Und warum sind sie im DF? Schaut zurück auf wotlk und ihr wisst die antwort. DDs die nur vorrennen, ogog brüllen, nur am flamen und beschimpfen sind und wehe der Tank hat nicht die nächsten 10 Mobgrp gepullt, dann war er der Kacknoob der Nation und wurde erst recht geflamet. Wie bitte der Tank hatte keine 50k life???? Boah gleich weg mit dem und einem schönen flame hinterher. In wotlk hat es doch kein schwein interessiert ob ein Tank da war oder nicht, der war für die meisten doch eh nur Notwendig damit der DF endlich die Gruppe eröffnet.
> Ich bin sebst Tank und tanke nur für Gildengruppen und das wegen der oben genannten Gründe. Sollen die halt im DF versauern, vlt lernen die in diesen 45 min Wartezeit wie man sich in einer Gruppe verhalten sollte.



das da


----------



## Erdwusel (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Pala hat bis Patch 2.4 nur geheilt, mit Patch 2.3 hab ich schon gesagt das ich umskillen möchte und durfte somit in den meisten Inis schonmal Equip sammeln, das es mit 2.4 losgehen kann.
Eine kurze Einspielzeit und alles leif wie am Schnürchen.
Hatte also dann mit Dualspec Tank/Heal, war super für die Inis, warst sofort dabei, weil eins von beiden immer gefehlt hat.
Mit Cata hab ich nun Tank/DD, im DF meld ich mich immer als Tank an.
Hatte letztens auch ne Gruppe von nem anderen Server und das erste mal Hallen des Ursprungs (Durch Familie nicht ganz so viel Spielzeit).
Das sagte ich auch, wurde ins TS geladen und hab ne tolle Einweisung bekommen, war echt Klasse.

Wenn es mal nicht so ist und mich jemand nen Noob nennt, dann steh ich da drüber, da meine Gilde/ Raid weiß was ich kann und was nicht.


----------



## spâm-priest (10. Februar 2011)

Ich zock DD/Heal priest  momentan mehr heal wegen wartezeiten. 
ich bin der selben meinung wie ihr manche dds sind so faul, das sie z.b bei tel'vovier oder wie das heisst beim 1,3 boss zu fauel sind,aus  den granten usw rauszugehn. Jeder klasse hatt mind. moeglicht sich zu heiln, aber was machn die ? bleib stehn sterben weil sie zu dumm/faul waren den dmg kurz zu unterbrechn und zu moven. Dann schreibt man extra um sich zu entlasten beim boss kampf klickt auf brunnen,,nix machn die sterben dann flamee... machs nur wegn den tapferkeits punkten, die inis nerven mich auch schon..


----------



## Perkone (10. Februar 2011)

Könnte mit meinem DK auch tanken, mit meinem Pala und Warri auch aber ich tus nicht, un zwar aus einem Gund: Machste auch nur ne Kleinigkeit falsch in randoms haste scho den halben Fachjargon an Schimpfwörtern im Ohr. Und darauf hab kB. Würde echt gern mehr tanken, aber die Leute verzeihen halt nix un darauf hab ich kB ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Blutvalk (11. Februar 2011)

Fazit

Tanken ist eh schon stressig, wenn dann noch pöbelde DD/Heal dazukommen, macht es einfach keinen Spass mehr.

Als Fern-DD läuft ne hero relativ locker ab, erstmal Pet auf Totenkopf....dann mal gucken ob nicht irgendwo ein castender Mob mit zeuchs um sich wirft.....wenn nötig in Eis einpacken und dann in aller Ruhe einen nach den anderen umhauen. Als Jäger muss man ja nicht mehr Mana saufen........daher kann man schön hinterhertraben und wenn am Ende der Ini nur 9,5 K DPS anstatt 10,5 K DPS steht ist eh wurscht......wenn der Gruppenschaden eh bei 35+ K liegt.

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, 1 Hero als Tank entspricht zirka 3 Heros als Fern-DD........was den Streß und Zitterfaktor angeht...............mit netten Leuten natürlich eher zu ertragen als mit GOGO-Pöbel, Target- Muffel oder AFK-Hinterherschleicher.

Wer als DD über 45 min warten muss um mal Random eine Hero machen zu dürfen, sollte sich aber dann auch mal zusammenreissen wenn der Tank noch etwas unsicher ist oder mal ein unnötiger Wipe passiert. Mal ein nettes Wort, mal ne Entschuldigung bei einem Fehlpull, mal warten bis der Heal auf Mindest-Manastand ist........im Idealfall sogar gemeinsam ins TS um noch etwas Konversation betreiben......und schon wird es wieder zur Freude ein Random-Hero zu tanken.

Es liegt an euch selber....der Ton macht die Musik......und ein vermiedener Wipe durch klug eingesetzte CC kostet weniger Zeit als sie durch das Setzen der CC kostet.

Blutvalk.....Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele Tank und habe keine alternative Skillung aktuell, weil ich sie eh nie benutzen würde, bzw. brauchen, selbst in Raids.
Dementsprechend gehe ich auch immer als Tank in die 5er Instanzen, aber selten mit Randoms. Mich gibt es also als Tank, aber in der Regel nur für meine Gilde. Und ich denke, so wird das bei der Mehrheit der Tanks sein.
Randoms sind leider immer noch wie Wundertüten oder wie eine Schachtel Pralinen...
Letztens hatten wir in Hallen des Ursprungs Randoms mit dabei. Bei Setesh hab ich, als Tank, den zweitmeisten Schaden auf die Portale gemacht mit großen Abstand zu den anderen beiden DDs. Der Random-Krieger schien sowieso kein Movement zu besitzen. Er hat sich in der Tat nur bewegt, wenn ich die Bosse aus seiner Reichweite gezogen habe. Solche Randoms können schon nerven. Und ich käme selten in Versuchung, allein Random loszuziehen. Das hat bei mir auch nichts damit zu tun, daß diese Aufgabe anspruchsvoller ist, als andere, oder daß mir die Meckerei bei Fehlern zu nahe geht. Ich mach den Job lange genug, von Anfang an, und kenne fast jeden Trick, bzw. weiß, was zu tun ist. So passieren dann auch selten Fehler und wenn, tjo, auch Tanks sind Menschen. Angemault hat mich auf jeden Fall schon lange keiner mehr. Tanks, denen das also vermehrt passiert, sollten sich vielleicht mal fragen, warum das so ist. Vielleicht spielen sie ja wirklich schlecht, bzw. schlechter, als sie denken? Ansonsten kann man sich so eine Gruppe aktuell auch ganz gut erziehen. Wenn DDs einfach auf das falsche Ziel schießen, müssen sie auch zusehen, wie sie mit der Aggro dann klarkommen. Sind Ziele markiert, ist ganz eindeutig, worauf Schaden gemacht werden soll. Sind sie es nicht, nimmt man einfach das Ziel des Tanks oder kuckt ins Omen. Diese elementaren Dinge kann man ja wohl von jedem erwarten. Genau wie das Warten mit Schaden, wenn der Tank Mobs noch durch die Gegend an die richtige Stelle zieht. 
Was ich allerdings zuletzt zwei Mal hatte, waren zickige Heiler. Sie haben einfach schlecht gespielt und für das darauf hinweisen, wurde ich dann in der Tat angezickt. Und das waren da nicht irgendwelche Sprüche, die von mir kamen, sondern z.B. lediglich ein "da muß mehr Heilung kommen". Wenn DDs ohne eigenes verschulden sterben, weil ein Boss einfach nur das macht, was er eben macht und was weg geheilt werden muß, dann ist es schon offensichtlich, daß der Heiler gepennt hat. Ich denke, es gibt noch genug "Heiler", die mit den Änderungen überfordert sind und es schwer haben, weil es kein 1-Tasten-Durchgespamme mehr ist, sondern mehr. Etwas anderes ist es natürlich, wenn andere schlecht spielen und der Heiler das dann nicht mehr kompensieren kann.

Ansonsten ist allen Tanks nur zu empfehlen, souverän zu sein und zu bleiben. Es ist auf keinen Fall eine Schande, Fehler zu machen, Fehler zuzugeben oder sich zu outen, wenn man eine Instanz oder einen Boss noch nicht kennt. Das ist immernoch souveräner, als wenn man so tut, als wüßte und könnte man alles, macht aber einen Bock nach dem anderen, was der Gruppe auch auffällt. Niemand hat seinen Char erstellt und wußte sofort alles, kannte jeden Boss, jede Fähigkeit und machte keinen Fehler. Und vor allem, wenn man zugibt, einen Fehler gemacht zu haben oder etwas noch nicht zu kennen, hat man sich auch die Möglichkeit offengehalten, Ratschläge der anderen entgegen zu nehmen und zu befolgen, ohne als Depp dazustehen. Und das nützt einer Gruppe immernoch am Meisten und ist somit sogar eine starke Eigenschaft der guten Tanks. Und schon klappt es auch, insofern man halt grundsätzliches Movement beherrscht, klar.
Und wenn ihr trotzdem an Nörgler geratet, die meinen, sie müßten einen Lauten machen, weil der Tank seiner Meinung nach zu schlecht ist, dann zeigt ihm, wo es lang geht, solange ihr eben souverän geblieben seid. Denn dann gibt es ja keinen Grund, zu meckern. Und dann hat dieser Spieler die Wahl, entweder wartet er eine Stunde auf eine neue Gruppe, wo er nicht weiß, was für einen Tank er dann bekommt, oder er beweist Geduld. Mit einem etwas unerfahrenen Tank dauert eine Instanz dann vielleicht eine halbe Stunde länger. Aber das ist immernoch schneller. Und vor allem hilft es allen, wenn so ein Tank entsteht, der Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte jetzt mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich spiele einen 51er Krieger und habe seit dem ich 48 bin versucht zu tanken. Ich muss sagen das Gefühl ist durchwachsen, ich schreibe schon zu beginn der Inni das ich wenig Erfahrung habe und das ich für Tips offen bin. Es gibt sogar Gruppen die wirklich darauf eingehen und versuchen mir wirklich zu helfen (vielen Dank).

Leider wirklich leider geht es auch andersrum und was in den letzten 2 Monaten mir immer wieder auffällt, die schlechten Gruppen nehmen überhand. Nur noch gogo, los ran usw. . Also ich such mir jetzt ne Gilde die auch Innis in meinen bereich macht und wo ich ich auch noch was lernen kann. Mein realm ist übrigens Arygos, Char Monkar, also wenn mich wer ertragen möchte meldet sich 

Gruß


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Sind Ziele markiert, ist ganz eindeutig, worauf Schaden gemacht werden soll. Sind sie es nicht, nimmt man einfach das Ziel des Tanks oder kuckt ins Omen. Diese elementaren Dinge kann man ja wohl von jedem erwarten.



Kann man - nützt nix, weil sind diese Fähigkeiten nicht vorhanden.

Hatte kürzlich wieder n Magier, der sich mit "ene mene muh" ein Ziel gesucht hat, und dann gib ihm. Steht schon bei ihm? Egal. Gib ihm. Bin DD und nicht "Moving DD".

Genial sind manche Heiler. Die schlafen ein beim Heilen... ich wunder mich, warum ich bei 3 Mobs relativ konstant runtersinke, normal passiert mir das ja nie.
Als ich n Blick aufs Heilmeter geworfen habe, wurde es mir klar. 
Heilung des Shadows: 80%, Pala-Heal 20% gesamt.
Nett.

Jener hatte dann mitten im Kampf einen wahrscheinlichen "ups bin brainafk aber es war ein DC" Disco, und wollte gekickt werden. Klar, weil dann sein Router wieder läuft. Hallo? Für wie doof wird man gehalten?
Der nächste Heiler hat mich nicht 1x unter 90% fallen lassen beim Trash, und dennoch dauerhaft 80% Mana rumgeschleppt. Sachen gibts.

Da fragt man sich, warum man keine Lust auf Tanken hat.
Hätte ich nicht das durch Gear kompensiert, wäre ich mehr als 1x gestorben =( auch so gabs jenen Schönheitswipe.


----------



## DERKrieger_01 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zu Beginn von Cata festellen müssen, dass viele Heiler und Tanks aus meiner Gilde, sich als DD's im DF angemeldet haben und auch wenn Gildenintern gesucht wurde!

Bei den ersten runs im Pechschwingen und in Bastion musste ich dann mit schrecken feststellen, dass einige Heiler und auch Tanks mit Ihren Aufgaben nicht klargekommen sind.
Will heissen: Healer geht OOM weil er sein Manamanagement nicht recht beherrscht.
                 	Dem Heiler sterben die Leute weg weil er die Castzeiten nicht so recht abschätzen kann (z.B. Chimaeron).
                 	Einige Tanks haben grosse Mühe mit Aggrohalten/aufbauen.
                     Gewisse Tanks sind nicht recht fähig Ihre CD's zu managen.
                     u.v.a......

Wir haben dann die Bedingung an die Gildenmebeber gestellt, das jeder mit seinem offiziellen Raidspec auch die Hc Inis zu bestreiten hat.
Und dies hat man dann auch schnell mal gespührt im Raid. Die Leute haben an Sicherheit gewonnen durch die Routine und das Know how und so Ihre Spielweise im Raid verbessert.

Das trifft natürlich nicht immer auf alle zu. Es gibt und gab immer Leute welche es von anfang an drauf hatten, und auch solche wo es nie lernen^^.

LG


----------



## Ungodly (11. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele als Main Protpala, Gilden MT ... Tank spiele ich aus Überzeugung, ich würde z.b niemals auf Heal Speccen, das ist mal garnicht meins. Ich steht lieber vorne und halte meine Rübe hin.

Da ich mich RND Hc nur mit meinem Privatheal (Freundin - Dudu Heal) anmelde ist mir die DD Zusammenstellung völlig egal. Mit derzeitigem Euip verzichte ich völlig auf CC in Heros (ist nicht mehr notwendig) ...


MFG


----------



## jamirro (11. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Alle 4 Tankklassen (momentan aber keine auf 85) und ich spiele die auch als Tank (zumindest ist mein Druide auch als Tank geplant, meine 3 Plattenklassen waren auf 80 ja schon Tanks)



ebenso 4 tankklassen und ebenso alle heilerklassen geskillt - mache keine heros!

normale inis hab ich 2-3x gemacht - bin unzufrieden mit der "neuen" situation seit cata deshalb twinke ich.


----------



## Levtrona (11. Februar 2011)

ich bin zwar noch ein Frischling im Tank Geschäft, habe schon beim leveln immer getankt und auch die 85er non hcs gehe ich ohne Probleme komplett random.
aber der Sprung zu den hcs war happig. da hab ich meinen Heiler lieber im TS.

Was mir bei den DDs aufgefallen ist, dass die guten alten aggroreduzierungsmöglichkeiten (was für ein Wort) gar nicht mehr genutzt werden. Da zieht n DD mal Aggro von nem Trashmob, ja passiert, statt dass der das Ziel mal wechselt... oder einfach kurz schaden einstellen...zum Tank laufen damit die nächste Weihe/Donnerknall/usw. den Mob zurückholt und wenn gar nix hilft, seelebrechen, totstellen.

"ICH HAB AGGRO" "Lern mal tanken"

ich tank echt gerne...für meine Gilde!


----------



## DeathDragon (11. Februar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Sind Ziele markiert, ist ganz eindeutig, worauf Schaden gemacht werden soll. Sind sie es nicht, nimmt man einfach das Ziel des Tanks oder kuckt ins Omen. Diese elementaren Dinge kann man ja wohl von jedem erwarten.



Ich spiele selber Tank und DD und finde die Einstellung einfach zum kotzen. Beim Pullen switcht der Tank alle Ziele durch und tankt jedes kurz an, damit der Healer keine Healaggro kriegt. Während des Kampfes switcht der Tank weiterhin sporadisch durch alle Targets um zu schauen wer wo wieviel aggro hat bzw macht nochmals kurz aggro drauf, der Healer macht ja auch fortlaufend Healaggro. Ich als DD habe somit keine Ahnung welches Ziel jetzt wirklich nach Tankwünschen das Maintarget ist und ich Schaden fahren darf. Klar kann ich mir ein Ziel aussuchen merken, dass es das Falsche ist und aufs nächste Target gehn. Aber als DD muss ich teils Debuffs etc. auf meinem Target verteilen um mein ganzes Schadenspotential entfalten zu können und kann nicht alle 2-3 Sekunden mein switchen.

Als Tank halte ich schlichtweg das Motto, sind die Target markiert wird auf die markierten Targets gegangen. Sind die Target nicht markiert kann man Schaden fahren worauf man will, halte ich dann die Aggro nicht ist es mein Problem und ich hätte besser markiert.

So nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Das Problem am Tankmangel ist schlichtweg die Verantwortung als Tank und das Gemotze der DD/Healer. Klar hat es der Healer seit Cata viel schwerer und ich unterstütze jeden Healer der sich durch Rnd Inis zwingt, aber das ist hier nicht das Thema. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass der Tank den Part des Gruppenleiters übernimmt, was eigentlich immer der Fall ist. Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ein DD sowas übernommen hat.
Um eine Ini zu schaffen muss ein DD
- Seinen Schaden fahren ohne zu overnuken
- Seine CC's beherschen
- Seinen Part an der Bosstaktik kennen und in keine Voidzones gehn. Die Aufgabe des Healers/Tanks ist den DD's eigentlich egal
Selbst wenn diese drei elementaren Dinge nicht gegeben sind hat es noch zwei andere DD's bzw. Healer welche die Fehler teilweise bis ganz wegmachen können.

Bei den Tanks schaut es anders aus
- Er muss genügend Aggro aufbauen damit nicht alle DD's overnuken. Ist eigentlich auch logisch.
- Er muss die Fähigkeiten JEDES Mobs in der Ini kennen. Er muss ja schliesslich die Marks verteilen und schauen dass nicht zuviel Schaden in die Gruppe kommt. In Vortexgipfel heissen z.B. die Heiler nicht Priester. Lässt jetzt unser Tank jedoch einen Healer einfach stehen, heilt der die ganze Gruppe hoch und es ist ein Wipe. Der Tank muss also wissen, welche Mobs Healer sind und diese Focusen/im CC halten. Bei HDU gibt es zum Beispiel die Schattenlanzer, welche andauernd die Melees bomben wenn man sie nicht unterbricht/im CC hat. Ist jetzt ein solcher Schattenlanzer nicht das Maintarget sind schnell alle Melees tot. Klar kann man solche Wipes verhindern, aber dann müssen die DD's extrem auf Trab sein, was sehhhhr selten der Fall ist
- Da der Tank markt, ist es ebenfalls die Aufgabe des Tanks die CC Fähigkeiten aller Gruppenmitglieder und somit aller Klassen zu kennen. Klar kann ein Mage sagen: Hey den Healer dort hinten kann ich Sheepen. Aber in 90% der Fälle sagt der Mage ja nichtmal hallo, also wird er auch nicht seine CC Möglichkeiten anbieten.
- Der Tank muss (laut DD's) die ganzen Bosstaktiken kennen. Komme ich als Tank in eine Rnd Hero ini und sage: Sry ich war hier noch nie, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich nach 15 Minuten weg bin oder solange geflamt werde bis ich selber leave. Das Problem hier ist schlichtweg dass kein DD/Healer keinen unerfahrenen Tank wollen und umso älter das Addon wird umso schlimmer wird diese Einstellung. Am Anfang wurde den Tanks noch erklärt wie der Boss geht aber jetzt wird man grösstenteils nur noch geflamt.
- Er muss die Gruppe durch die Instanz führen und die "richtigen" Bosse pullen. Das perfekte Beispiel hierführ ist HDU. HDU hat sieben Bosse wobei man mindestens drei machen muss. Den ersten Boss, den Links und den Endboss. Jetzt hat man in der Gruppe DDImba welcher nur seine 70 Tapferkeitspunkte will und DDNeu welcher am liebsten alle Bosse legt, da er gerade frisch 85 wurde und sein GS irgendwie auf die goldene 329 bekam. Jetzt kann der Tank machen was er will, er wird das Arschloch sein.

Die ganzen Probleme lassen sich schlichtweg mit Kommunikation lösen. JEDER DD farmt sich nur sein 329 Gear zusammen und will danach in einer Hero Ini. die meisten gehen direkt davon aus dass der Tank Gott ist und NULL Fehler macht. Am besten noch dem frischen DD das ganze Tankgear überlässt. 
Also wieso kann der DD nicht dem Tank helfen und seine CC's anbieten? Dem Tank die Bosstaktik erklären und bei einem Wipe sagen: Kann passieren das war dein Fehler machs nächsten Mal besser so...? Wieso kann der DD, welcher alle Mobs kennt nicht das Marken für den frischen Tank übernehmen? Wieso muss der DD nach einem Wipe abhauen? Als Cata rauskam und ich die ersten Hero Inis ging war ich auch vielleicht bei 330 GS und die ganzen DDs/Healer waren nicht besser. Wir haben trotzdem JEDE Hero ini geschafft und das bevor sie ALLE generft wurden.


----------



## Equitos (11. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele einen Blut Dk und mir macht das tanken Spaß.

Gehe mit Gilde und auch Random HC.
Random HC ist immer gut um alle mögliche Situationen
zu erleben.
Schaue mir den Heiler in den Randoms an und dementsprechend
mehr oder weniger CC wird verlangt.

Am Anfang der Instanz gibt es folgenden Text:

Watch your Threat and handle it!
Who gets any Aggro, can keep it!
If you die in case of Aggro...
Learn to play your Class...

Wer von den DD das nicht beherzigt oder leavt  hat halt Pech gehabt.

Auch marke ich, da die meisten DD es nicht gebacken bekommen den Tank im Fokus zu haben.

Desweiteren lerne ich als Tank immer dazu, gerade in randoms, da viele Dinge vorfallen
die Gildenintern meist nicht vorkommen, da man eben eingespielt ist.

Ich sehe random hc als Heruasforderung und nicht als nervig oder Spaßkiller.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Pitysplash (11. Februar 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber Tank und DD und finde die Einstellung einfach zum kotzen. Beim Pullen switcht der Tank alle Ziele durch und tankt jedes kurz an, damit der Healer keine Healaggro kriegt. Während des Kampfes switcht der Tank weiterhin sporadisch durch alle Targets um zu schauen wer wo wieviel aggro hat bzw macht nochmals kurz aggro drauf, der Healer macht ja auch fortlaufend Healaggro. Ich als DD habe somit keine Ahnung welches Ziel jetzt wirklich nach Tankwünschen das Maintarget ist und ich Schaden fahren darf. Klar kann ich mir ein Ziel aussuchen merken, dass es das Falsche ist und aufs nächste Target gehn. Aber als DD muss ich teils Debuffs etc. auf meinem Target verteilen um mein ganzes Schadenspotential entfalten zu können und kann nicht alle 2-3 Sekunden mein switchen.


Genau das sehe ich, in den Augen von Tank und DD genauso. Wenn ich nix marke, kann Schaden auf jeden Mob gemacht werden. Da es seit Cata teilweise sehr sinnvoll ist, eine bestimmte Killreihenfolge zu beachten, hab ich diese Art des Tankens das letzte mal in WOTLK angewandt.
Wenn man mit dem Argument kommt, dass der DD ja aufs Omen gucken kann, kommt dieser gar nicht mehr zum schaden machen. Eh er einen Mob gefunden hat, der ausreichend angetankt ist, ist schon wieder Serverdown.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Februar 2011)

Man kann sich jetzt streiten ob Wotans Variante schlecht oder gut ist. Sie legt aber eins offen. Viele DDs kennen die Mobs nicht. Würden sie sie kennen, würde sich gar nicht die Frage stellen was wann fokussiert wird. Selbst wenn der Tank mal von der Prioritätenliste abweicht und dies z.B. an der ersten Gruppe mit Marks kenntlich macht und man dann vor einer 2. identischen oder leicht abgewandelten Gruppe steht, sind die meisten DDs überfordert. 
Gut zu sehen im Thron der Gezeiten gleich am Anfang mit den 2 zarten Damen die sich bis Weihnachten hochheilen würden, wenn die Gruppe sich nicht zwischendrin auflösen würde. Bei der ersten Gruppe wird noch brav eine der Damen gezeigt das sie als Frosch (oder ähnlichem) auch gut aussieht. Bei der 2. Gruppe warten die meisten Tanks vergeblich auf einen CC. Geht ja auch ohne. Nur dann ist meist der Melee damit beschäftigt sein Recount zu beobachten in der Hoffnung der nächste BämbumCrit eine der Damen auf die Bretter schickt. Statt auf die andere zuswitchen um ihre eine Socke nach der anderen in ihre vorlaute Klappe zu stopfen, damit die anderen in der Zeit ihr Fokus down bekommen. Oder ein Range auf die Idee kommt soviel aggro aufzubauen das die 2. Damen ihm folgt... soweit folgt das sie ausser Range ist und nicht mehr ihre Freundin heilen kann. Es gibt soviele Versionen aus dieser Situation elegant ohne CC raus zu kommen aber keine wird genutzt. Es fehlt den meisten einfach die nötige Mobkenntnis (nicht nur den meisten DDs auch den Heilern und auch einigen Tanks) gepaart mit fehlender Übersicht infight und eventuell ne riesige Portion Einfallsreichtum (es ist halt alles "LANGWEILIG.. CATA is ÖDE ... nene lass mal alles wie gehabt umhauen, mag nix neues ausprobieren, aber hab ich schon erwähnt das CATA öde ist?!!!")


----------



## DeathDragon (11. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Man kann sich jetzt streiten ob Wotans Variante schlecht oder gut ist. Sie legt aber eins offen. Viele DDs kennen die Mobs nicht. Würden sie sie kennen, würde sich gar nicht die Frage stellen was wann fokussiert wird. Selbst wenn der Tank mal von der Prioritätenliste abweicht und dies z.B. an der ersten Gruppe mit Marks kenntlich macht und man dann vor einer 2. identischen oder leicht abgewandelten Gruppe steht, sind die meisten DDs überfordert.
> Gut zu sehen im Thron der Gezeiten gleich am Anfang mit den 2 zarten Damen die sich bis Weihnachten hochheilen würden, wenn die Gruppe sich nicht zwischendrin auflösen würde. Bei der ersten Gruppe wird noch brav eine der Damen gezeigt das sie als Frosch (oder ähnlichem) auch gut aussieht. Bei der 2. Gruppe warten die meisten Tanks vergeblich auf einen CC. Geht ja auch ohne. Nur dann ist meist der Melee damit beschäftigt sein Recount zu beobachten in der Hoffnung der nächste BämbumCrit eine der Damen auf die Bretter schickt. Statt auf die andere zuswitchen um ihre eine Socke nach der anderen in ihre vorlaute Klappe zu stopfen, damit die anderen in der Zeit ihr Fokus down bekommen. Oder ein Range auf die Idee kommt soviel aggro aufzubauen das die 2. Damen ihm folgt... soweit folgt das sie ausser Range ist und nicht mehr ihre Freundin heilen kann. Es gibt soviele Versionen aus dieser Situation elegant ohne CC raus zu kommen aber keine wird genutzt. Es fehlt den meisten einfach die nötige Mobkenntnis (nicht nur den meisten DDs auch den Heilern und auch einigen Tanks) gepaart mit fehlender Übersicht infight und eventuell ne riesige Portion Einfallsreichtum (es ist halt alles "LANGWEILIG.. CATA is ÖDE ... nene lass mal alles wie gehabt umhauen, mag nix neues ausprobieren, aber hab ich schon erwähnt das CATA öde ist?!!!")



Im grossen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu. Aber das marken ist so eine Sache. Es gibt nicht DIE Reihenfolge wie man eine Mobgruppe legt. Nehmen wir als Beispiel eine Gruppe von Thron aus einem Heiler und einem Nahkämpfer. Man kann:
- Den Healer focussen und den Melee offtanken
- Den Healer CC und den Melee umhauen
- Den Melee CC und den Healer umhauen
Jetzt ist noch die Frage wie CC? Frostfalle? Sheep? Frog? Zap?
Welche Taktik jetzt die beste ist, darüber lässt sich streiten. Ebenfalls geht nicht jeder Tank strikt dieselbe Reihenfolge bei den Mobs durch. Als DD kann man nicht einfach in den Kopf des Tanks sehen und wissen worauf man gehen soll. Ja viele DD's sind extrem aufs Recount fokusiert, das liegt aber nicht nur an der Einstellung ich bin Imba ich will erster sein. Wenn du als Melee z.B. nur auf die zarte Dame gehst und sie andauernd unterbrichst wirst du entweders aggro ziehen und vom Tank geflamt, du bist ja nicht auf DAS RICHTIGE target gegangen oder du machst zuwenig schaden und wirst als Noob geflamt der nichts in der Hero zu suchen hat. Es ist ein Teufelskreis  Aber wie gesagt die richtige Kommunikation ist die Lösung aller Probleme


----------



## Pitysplash (11. Februar 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Im grossen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu. Aber das marken ist so eine Sache. Es gibt nicht DIE Reihenfolge wie man eine Mobgruppe legt.


Da ist es auch noch abhängig vom Tank. Als Krieger oder DK hat man ja diverse möglichkeiten Caster schaden gen 0 zu kriegen. Ich mache es immer so, ich lasse den Melee zuerst umhaun, dann die Caster. Den melee tanke ich off und den caster interrupte / oder spellreflecte ich.


----------



## Layfee (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich Tanke leidenschaftlich    (im mom mit Bär) und ich lasse es mir nicht von irgendwelchen dmg geilen dd´s vermasseln es gibt klare ansagen wie zB.: wenn wer aggro hat darf er sie behalten (außer Heal natürlich) so kommt es vor daß ich ganze gruppen sterben lasse und mir das belustigend anschaue wenn dd´s pullen, mir ist es dann auch egal wenn die mich dann kicken ich meld mich neu an und habe neue Gruppe, muss jedoch feststellen, daß die meisten nach dem ersten oder zweiten tot nachgeben und anständig spielen sie haben keine lust wieder lange auf Tank zu warten . Man muss sich als Tank die dd´s "erziehen", und ich hab auch ein Palaheal (spiele beide klassen Main) ich lasse dd´s die kein movment haben auch sterben, selbst wenn es dann ein vipe kostet, nach klarer ansage können die meisten sich ja doch bewegen wenn sie im aoe stehen oder so. Ich denke, daß einfach zu viele Tanks und Heals den dd´s mit nicht"erziehen" zu leicht machen und sie die wichtigen dinge einer gruppe unterkellern wie : sich anständig in einer Gruppe zu verhalten und sich zu bewegen und warten zu können bis Heal mana hat und der tank pullt mit antanken. Wenn alle Tanks und Heals wieder anfangen würden mit "erziehen" würde es viel mehr spaß machen zu Tanken!! Ja manchmal hat man wirklich die nase voll, wenn man eh wenig zeit hat und man nicht voran kommt, aber als leidenschaftliche Tankspielerin komm ich nicht davon weg und ich ärgere mich schon lange nicht mehr.Ich spiele auch dd main, hab (fast)nie aggro und mache auch meine 10 k steigend  
Aso da einige hier auch von cc´s schreiben, kommt immer auf gruppe an wie was wann cc gesetzt wird eine gruppe wo alle dd´s 10k aufwärts machen cc ich fast garnicht mehr wenn weniger dps dann schon je nach gruppenzusammenstellung und inze ist halt unterschiedlich und denke auch fast egal dadrüber braucht man nicht dikutieren. Ich setz die zeichen und nach oben genanntem funktioniert das auch.

LG Layfee

PS.:   VIEL SPAß BEIM TANKEN   ;D


----------



## Pitysplash (11. Februar 2011)

Layfee schrieb:


> Wenn alle Tanks und Heals wieder anfangen würden mit "erziehen" würde es viel mehr spaß machen zu Tanken!!


Ich bin Tank, kein Kindergärtner, der anderen Leuten das spielen beibringen will/muss. Lernen aus Schmerz ist meine Devise. Und spätestens wenn sie vom Healer geflamt werden checken sie vll, dass sie doch was verkehrt machen.


----------



## Shwerkorin (11. Februar 2011)

Sehr interessanter thread, aber ziemlich viel "mimimi" hier  Vor allem werden den die fast nicht lesen, über die die tanks sich hier beschweren

Ich hab meinen Pala (jetzt lvl 74) erstellt, damit die Gilde nen (hoffentlich) brauchbaren Tank mehr hat. Mein Main mit jetzt lvl 84 ist eine Eule, mit der ich nie tanke, ich spiele den als Eule und feddich. Wobei ich mittlerweile den Todesritter viel genialer zum Tanken finde als den Pala. Hat weniger relevante buffs und ist für mich als 40% Tank besser zu beherrschen.

Aber das tanken hat meine Sichtweise massiv verändert. Als Eule spiele ich jetzt so, wie es sich die meisten von euch/den Tanks wünschen würden. Diese Erfahrung scheint vielen zu fehlen. Aber mir fehlt noch etwas anderes, was ich nach erst 8 Monaten WOW teilweise immer noch nicht habe: Das Wissen darum, wie ich mich in den auftretenden Situationen in meiner Rolle verhalten soll. Ich habe das bisher fast nur durch trial and error gelernt, weßwegen ich auch einen heal mit lvl 31 habe, um zu kapieren was den quält.

*Ich wünsche mir eine griffige kurze Zusammenfassung, was wer wann tun sollte, damit es ein reibungsloses Miteinander gibt.* Am Anfang einer random den Link dazu gepostet und gefragt, ob das jeder kennt. Wenn nein 3 min Wartezeit, bis derjenige lesen konnte (mehr Text darfs je Rolle nicht sein).

Mir sind zig nicht druckreife Antworten im Chat um die Ohren gehauen worden, wenn ich offen zugab "Leuts ich tanke hier zum ersten mal, bin offen für Anregungen". Aber es gab auch einige Player, welche dann wirklich mit Tipps dienen konnten. 

Tanken macht fun, aber entspannt nicht. Sprich wenn ich zu müde bin, gibts schon mal den einen oder anderen wipe, weil ich das oom des heal nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## NurNeEule (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habs als Tankbär versucht.
Ich war in keiner weise gut, hatte probs mit dem Überblick, und immer das Bohren im Hinterkopf "Nur keinen Fehler Nur keinen Fehler".
Und letztlich so nervös das ich nach nem Wipe nicht mal sagen konnte ob ich schuld war oder ob xyz nen Fehler gemacht hatte.
Ich fand es herrausfordernd als Tank, gerade weil man viel unmittelbarer im und am Spiel ist, nen richtiger Kick.
Aber ich wurde nicht warm damit. 


Edit PS: Zu Classig und BC Zeiten war das Verhältniss zum Tank wirklich anders, bevor der nicht was makierte oder sagte passierte einfach NIX, und Nie...  es war einfach selbstverständlich, weil warum auch, wie sollte es anders gehen.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Februar 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber Tank und DD und finde die Einstellung einfach zum kotzen. Beim Pullen switcht der Tank alle Ziele durch und tankt jedes kurz an, damit der Healer keine Healaggro kriegt. Während des Kampfes switcht der Tank weiterhin sporadisch durch alle Targets um zu schauen wer wo wieviel aggro hat bzw macht nochmals kurz aggro drauf, der Healer macht ja auch fortlaufend Healaggro. Ich als DD habe somit keine Ahnung welches Ziel jetzt wirklich nach Tankwünschen das Maintarget ist und ich Schaden fahren darf. Klar kann ich mir ein Ziel aussuchen merken, dass es das Falsche ist und aufs nächste Target gehn. Aber als DD muss ich teils Debuffs etc. auf meinem Target verteilen um mein ganzes Schadenspotential entfalten zu können und kann nicht alle 2-3 Sekunden mein switchen.
> 
> Als Tank halte ich schlichtweg das Motto, sind die Target markiert wird auf die markierten Targets gegangen. Sind die Target nicht markiert kann man Schaden fahren worauf man will, halte ich dann die Aggro nicht ist es mein Problem und ich hätte besser markiert.


Daß sich DDs immer so anstellen müssen, ist unglaublich.
Ich switche nicht, sondern bin immer auf dem aktuellen Fokusziel. Da zieht kein Heiler Heilaggro. Und wenn von mir die Ansage kommt, wenn nichts markiert ist, auf mein Ziel gehen, dann kann das ein DD durchaus befolgen, sie schaffen es aber nicht. Manchmal kann man eben nicht markieren, weil irgendjemand irgendetwas geaddet hat, zum Beispiel. Und wenn ich mit überleben beschäftigt bin, werde ich sicher kein Ziel markieren. Das Problem hier ist aber auch, daß DDs so schlecht schalten und nicht instinktiv das richtige Ziel bekämpfen, zumindest viele. Und ansonsten geht es dabei um Trash und da soll sich ein DD doch mal nicht so anstellen, von wegen Debuff, Schadenspotential und "kann das Ziel nicht wechseln". Das sind alles Recount-Ausreden und nichts anderes. DDs mit Skill pfeiffen auf DPS, wenn es der Gruppe dienlich ist. Punkt.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Februar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich bin doch relativ überrascht, wie viele Tanks erklären, sie seien nur mit Vollpfosten unterwegs.
> 
> Ich selber spiele primär einen Heiler. Ich kam mit meinen Random Gruppen (wegen kleiner Gilde krieg ich nicht immer Leute für den Finder zusammen) doch gut zurecht. Gut, sie nehmen teils viel Schaden oder brechen CCs, aber geflamed hat bis jetzt noch keiner. Ich hab mir auch angewöhnt, immer schön sachlich auf Fehler hinzuweisen, die Leute mit Namen anzusprechen (z.B. xyz, du hast soviel Schaden genommen, was ist denn passiert? achte das nächste mal besser drauf) und immer höflich zu bleiben. Sogar der berühmte Wegwürfeln ist bei mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> Es gab auch Gruppen, da ist es nicht gelaufen. Anstatt mich drüber aufzuregen probiert man es einfach am nächsten Tag nochmal. Zu BC haben wir sehr oft eine Inze vorzeitig abbrechen müssen, weil es nicht geklappt hat.
> ...




Ja, du scheinst wirklich Glück beim Finder zu haben, du bist direkt zu beneiden.

90% der Randomgruppen, in denen ich in den letzten Wochen als Heiler mitgegangen bin, waren 
schlichtweg Müll.

Da kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, dass sich das manche Leute, die eine Tankklasse spielen, nicht
mehr antun wollen.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wie beim Fußball, die Fähigkeit zu antizipieren was als Nächstes passieren könnte, was der Mitspieler im Zusammenhang mit der Spielsituation gerade falsch machen könnte bzw. der Gegenspieler vorhaben könnte und dies durch eigene "Fähigkeiten" auszugleichen...dies hast du bei WoW auch, im PvE (wo jede Bossbegegnung aufgrund des Computergegners im Grunde gleich ist) allerdings weniger als im PvP, wo man, wie im Fußball auch den Gegner "lesen" muss...
> 
> DAS kannst du nicht trainieren




Das ist das was ich meinte.

Als Heiler hab ich ja einen ähnlich verantwortungsvollen "Job" in der Gruppe und muss oft "vorausahnen", was im
nächsten Moment passieren wird, wer evtl. am dringendsten meines "Schutzes" in Form von Heilung bedarf.

Das habe ich als Heiler in der langen Zeit, die ich nun schon als Heiler spiele, von der Pike auf "gelernt".

Da ich aber auch mal die anderen Seiten der Medaillen kennenlernen wollte, hab ich meinen alten Pala wieder
ausgepackt und auf Retri und auf Schutz (Dualskillung sei Dank) geskillt. Das Retriequipp hatte ich sowieso durchs
Leveln und Tankequipp war relativ schnell gesammelt.

Trotzdem hat das mit dem Tanken nicht geklappt, ich hab einfach die Prioritäten nicht so gebacken bekommen.

Nenn es nun "Talent", so wie ich es in meinem Post getan habe, nenne es "antrainierte Reflexe", ich für meinen
Teil habe nach kurzer Zeit und etlichen flames von Randomgruppen beschlossen, wieder zu meinen "Leisten", 
nämlich zur Heilerei zurück zu kehren.

Allerdings hat mir dieser Ausflug einige Erkenntnisse über die Sorgen der Tanks gebracht.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (11. Februar 2011)

Das eigentliche Problem ist nicht das schlechte oder gute Spielen, sondern der Ton, der im Umgang miteinander gepflegt wird. Es ist wenig soziale Kompetenz vorhanden und das gilt für alle Klassen, denn es gibt auch Tanks oder Heiler, die ihr Ding ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchziehen. Es sind hinter diesen bunten Pixeln Menschen verborgen und keine anonymen binären Codes. Denen ein wenig Respekt und Nachsicht entgegen zu bringen, sollte doch kein Problem sein und dann klappt es auch mit dem Spielspass.


Öhmmm nun gut ein Frage bleibt noch offen, denn ob hinter den Gnomen sich tatsächlich Menschen als Spieler verbergen bezweifele ich stark, aber dies ist nur ein subjektiver Eindruck (LOL?)


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Februar 2011)

Ich selber spiele alle potentiellen Tankklassen:

DK (DD), würd ich NIE tank spielen, seit nur noch blut-tank möglich ist. mochte den specc nie (früher war der dk mainspecc tank =/)
Pala (1st Tank / 2nd Heal), idR melde ich beides an. Wenn ich mehrere Inis mach, switch ich iwann auf Heal weil irgendeine Gruppe sich mal wieder nur sch*** benommen hat. ich mag keine dds die einfach pullen und hetzen obwohl man wartet bis der heiler wieder mana hat. außerdem wenn ich aus einer ini nur noch healgear benötige, melde ich gezielt für die an und zwar nur als heiler.
Druide.. ist und bleibt moonkin, kein 2nd specc!
Warri (1st Tank / 2nd DD), melde ich idR beides an, der ist aber auch erst lvl 60 (und wirds auch bleiben, selten lust den zu spielen )

mir ists auch egal als was sich die leute anmelden solang sie dann auch auf das würfeln als was sie drin sind  wenn ich als dd ne ini machen will, frag ich nen tank und / oder heiler ob sie mich begleiten (gilde / fl). ganz rnd geh ich momentan eh nicht gern in inis. die erfolgschancen steigen merkbar mit jedem char den man kennt  und mehr spaß machts auch.

solang die leute in meiner gruppe sich aber benehmen (tank wird der pull überlassen, cc's werden gesetzt, es wird sich weitesgehend an die markierungen gehalten) tanke ich zumindest mit meinem pala sehr gern!


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Daß sich DDs immer so anstellen müssen, ist unglaublich.
> Ich switche nicht, sondern bin immer auf dem aktuellen Fokusziel. Da zieht kein Heiler Heilaggro. Und wenn von mir die Ansage kommt, wenn nichts markiert ist, auf mein Ziel gehen, dann kann das ein DD durchaus befolgen, sie schaffen es aber nicht. Manchmal kann man eben nicht markieren, weil irgendjemand irgendetwas geaddet hat, zum Beispiel. Und wenn ich mit überleben beschäftigt bin, werde ich sicher kein Ziel markieren. Das Problem hier ist aber auch, daß DDs so schlecht schalten und nicht instinktiv das richtige Ziel bekämpfen, zumindest viele. Und ansonsten geht es dabei um Trash und da soll sich ein DD doch mal nicht so anstellen, von wegen Debuff, Schadenspotential und "kann das Ziel nicht wechseln". Das sind alles Recount-Ausreden und nichts anderes. DDs mit Skill pfeiffen auf DPS, wenn es der Gruppe dienlich ist. Punkt.



Richtig, ich habe auch einen 85er Tank mit Itemlevel 342 oder so, hab aber auch schon am 1. Tag nach Release Heroics getankt und ich hab noch nie durchgeswitch. Bevor das CC kommt, haut man kurz AE raus und die Mobs sind gegen Heilaggro gesichert. Ab dann wird nach Schema F vorgegangen, sprich Totenkopf usw. 
Aber als DD muss man auch den Grips besitzen, selbstständig die Heiler anzugreifen. Auch ein Tritt darf es mal sein. Mit dem Schurken bin ich grade 82 und achte kaum auf meine DPS sondern kicke sehr oft und stunne auch mal Mobs, um Heiler und Tank zu entlasten. Im Moment sind DPS sooo unwichtig, es kommt vor allem aufs Überleben an und gerade da sind viele DDs einfach untauglich.




Derulu schrieb:


> Wie beim Fußball, die Fähigkeit zu antizipieren was als Nächstes passieren könnte, was der Mitspieler im Zusammenhang mit der Spielsituation gerade falsch machen könnte bzw. der Gegenspieler vorhaben könnte und dies durch eigene "Fähigkeiten" auszugleichen...dies hast du bei WoW auch, im PvE (wo jede Bossbegegnung aufgrund des Computergegners im Grunde gleich ist) allerdings weniger als im PvP, wo man, wie im Fußball auch den Gegner "lesen" muss...
> 
> DAS kannst du nicht trainieren




DAS ist aber nichts anderes als Erfahrung. Wenn ich mit dem Jäger eine Weile PvP mache, dann weiß ich, es ist sinnlos gegen einen DK Rückzug zu benutzen, weil der mich sowieso wieder ranzieht. Umgekehrt weiß der DK, wenn der Jäger entfernt ist, bringt Todesgriff nix, weil er gleich wieder weg ist. 
Wenn ich mit einem Schurken per Kopfnuss eröffne, weiß ich genau, dass der Gegner seine Insignie nicht verbraten wird und er gemütlich eine Weile im CC stehen wird. 
Wenn ich als Krieger oder Schurke einen Frostmagier angreife, dann weiß ich genau, wie er mich kiten wird und dass ich fast chancenlos dagegen bin, außer ich bin extrem erfahren und der Frostmagier ein Anfänger.

Das ist wirklich alles reine Übungssache.


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2011)

Könntest Du die Frage umbauen @ TE:

"Warum ich das Gefühl habe, es gäbe keine Tanks" wäre vllt. passender.
Fakt ist: Bei uns gibt es Tanks. Ich bin selbst einer. Ich spiele den Tank sehr gern. Ich nutze den DF zu 0 %.

Mir fällt doch stark auf in diesem Forum, dass sich viele Beiträge um ein einziges Thema drehen: Der Dungeonfinder. Trottel-Lotto oder auch IQ-Roulette.
Der eine heult, dass er 30 Minuten warten muss als DD. Der andere sieht keine Tanks. Der nächste findet Heiler blöd....

Schafft den Dungeonfinder wieder ab und Ruhe ist. Dann lese ich endlich wieder Threads wie "Ich find Heiler doof", "Ich seh keine Tanks" usw....


----------



## Terminsel (11. Februar 2011)

@WotanGOP und Ceiwyn: Ich verstehe den Einwand mit dem durchtaben dennoch. Im Moment scheint das eine neue Mode bei vielen Tanks zu sein. Ohne Markierung reinstürmen, Ziele ständig durchtaben... und als DD stehst du blöd da, weil du eigentlich immer auf dem falschen Ziel bist. Diese Strategie mag mit mäßigen DDs funktionieren, aber mit Leuten, die viel Schaden fahren ist das fatal. Da kann der Tank nämlich auf keines seiner durchgetabten Ziele genug Aggro aufbauen. Folge ist ein DD, der sich stark einschränken muss. Das ist nicht schlimm - aber unnötig.

Wenn ich tanke, halte ich es auch so, wie von euch bereits gesagt: Zwei Mobs markieren, rein, AE, Aggro auf den TK aufbauen. Wer dann noch das falsche Ziel angreift, ist selber Schuld.

Als DD bin ich immer sehr froh, wenn ich Tanks habe, die nach der alten Tankschule vorgehen, aber leider werden diese Tanks immer seltener. Stattdessen trifft man immer häufiger auf... naja, ich fang lieber nicht an, sonst wiederhol ich mich. 

Nebenbei: Heute hatte ich ein sehr erbauliches Erlebnis in Grim Batol mit einem Tank der alten Schule: Er hat Zeichen gesetzt, venünftig Aggro aufgebaut und vor jedem Boss eine Erklärung gemacht, weil einer unserer DDs das noch nicht kannte. War wirklich top. Und falls dieser Tank das hier liest: Danke für den guten Lauf und ich entschuldige mich für das Overnuken beim zweiten Boss.


----------



## Perkone (11. Februar 2011)

Problem is eher: Wenn die DD (da sprech ich gottweiß nicht von allen) einfach aufn Tank klicken würden und dann f.. und das öfter. Dann wär auch immer focus target ohne Probleme. Aber Leute, die einfach auf alles bolzen was grad keine Nieten in der Verankerung hat, sollen einfach sterben gehn. Was is so schwer daran, einfach das Target vom Tank zu nehmen u da drauf holzen?


----------



## Dranay (11. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='10 Februar 2011 - 10:02' timestamp='1297330757' post='3010612']
> c.) Problem mit 2nd Gear / 3rd Gear
> 
> Manche Klassen haben es einfacher beim Gear, andere nicht. Mein Schamane hat 1 Gear welches er für Elementar und Heilung verwenden kann, absolut Problemlos. Mein Druide hat im Moment 1 Tank Gear, 1 Heal Gear, 1 Moonkin Gear, 1 PvP Heal Gear (und man könnte die Liste noch erweitern um Katze Gear, Moonkin PvP und Katze PvP). Und es kostet einfach Zeit für jede Skillung ein itemlvl 346-350 Gear zusammenzustellen. Zeit, die nicht jeder hat.
> ...



Jap, da ist was dran. Ich merks an meinem Gear als HealShami. Ich brauch ein PvE-HealGear, PvP-HealGear und PvP-DDGear -.- 
Es ist einfach zeitaufwendig sich das zu farmen - ok. Aber noch viel viel bescheuerter ist, dass man (außer man ist wie ich Goblin) den ganzen Scheiß immer mit sich herumtragen muss oder andauernd zur Bank rennt.
Das raubt einem einfach Zeit und Nerven.



Leider kommt noch zu der Tanksituation hinzu, dass viele Tanks einfach mal so drauflos tanken, ohne sich mal zu informieren. Fürher wars "besser", da man sich richtiges TankEQ farmen musste, um critimmun zu werden. Heute kann jeder Hobbytank einfach so in ne Ini gehen. Egal ob sein Gear zum Teil aus PvP bzw. DD EQ besteht.
Das wiederrum schührt den Furst bei den Gruppenmitgliedern, weswegen dem Tank viel Öfter Schuld zugeschoben wird als er es verdient hat.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Februar 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Problem is eher: Wenn die DD (da sprech ich gottweiß nicht von allen) einfach aufn Tank klicken würden und dann f.. und das öfter. Dann wär auch immer focus target ohne Probleme. Aber Leute, die einfach auf alles bolzen was grad keine Nieten in der Verankerung hat, sollen einfach sterben gehn. Was is so schwer daran, einfach das Target vom Tank zu nehmen u da drauf holzen?



Weil, wie hier bereits erwähnt, einige Tanks ihre Ziele ständig tabben und nur wenig Aggro darauf aufbauen.


----------



## Super PePe (12. Februar 2011)

Im Ausreden suchen ist die Mehrheit absolut im Progress, das kann man ihr nunmal nicht absprechen. Selbst wenn man mal auf dem falschen Mob einhaut, bekommt man das doch mitgeteilt - durch eine Warnung mitten auf dem Bildschirm - durch Einfärbung seiner UI (erst Gelb, dann Rot) - dazu muss man nicht mal ein Doktor in Omen haben. Und das bekommt auch der Tank mit. Man kann dann doch abschätzen ob man durchnuked oder man switcht oder stellt gar komplett die DMG ein. 
Man muss sich doch mal einschätzen können und seine Gruppe. Bekommt der Tank es trotz aller Rücksichtnahme der DDs nicht in seiner "ich switch halt all 2 sec die Mobs"-Taktik hin dann muss er halt noch viel lernen. Und bekommen die DDs es nicht hin auch wenn jeder von ihnen auf einen anderen Mob kloppen, wie die betrogene Ehefrau auf ihren Mann, dann muss/müssen der/die DDs halt noch jedemenge lernen. Hier wird ja gerade so getan als ob die Mob Minutenlang dem Trommelfeuer eurer drölf-k-dps standhalten. Notfalls macht man es wie ein Besucher von einer MarioBarth-MassenVerdummungsBespassung, man lacht wenn 9000 andere um einen lachen, also auf den Mob einkloppen der schon HP verliert.


----------



## Zangor (12. Februar 2011)

Wenn der Tank 1-2 Ziele markiert, kann der sich bei den 4-5 oder mehr Mobs meinetwegen zu tode switchen. Bei nicht markierten Zielen warte ich immer kurz worauf Tank und die anderen DDs kloppen. Man merkt ja dann, ob der Tab locker sitzt.

Habe zu WotLK mal den Bären probiert. Mit dem Dungeonfinder aber wieder die Lust verloren. Vielleicht werd ichs beim Pala mal antesten, den Heilbetrieb hab ich mit dem Pre-Cata-Patch gänzlich eingestellt. Wille beim Pala, da habe ich eine Aversion. Aber erstmal nur mit max einem Random, den wird man dann scheller los als wie er"l2p kacknoob" schreiben kann...^^


----------



## Kerbe (12. Februar 2011)

Habe en pala Tank 85 gehe nur Gildenintern weil mir das gogo gelaber von Randoms einfach nur nervt


----------



## ComPoti1 (12. Februar 2011)

Habe alle vier Tankklassen und tanke nur für die Gilde. Random melde ich mich ausschließlich als DD an und nehme längere Wartezeiten in Kauf. Habe, nach ein paar mehreren sehr denkwürdigen Momenten im Dungeonfinder, einfach keine Lust mehr für Trottellotto-Versager den Kopf hin zu halten und mir derenen Gogogo-gespamme anzutun.


----------



## Bazzilus (12. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele Tank und um ehrlich zu sein komme ich im mom als Tankadin mit der Skillumstellung nicht klar. Ich muß mich derzeit beim Tanken selbst entscheiden, wofür ich meine Holypower benutze: Selbstheilung=Blocken, Schildschlag= erhöhtes Blocken usw....
dann muß ich plötzlich Schaden fahren um aggro zu halten - was natürlich nicht geht wenn man sich grad selbst hochheilt, um das Blocken zu verbessern. Und da im moment die Randomgruppen keinen "Noobtank" verzeihen, wenn er aggrotechnisch am rumhadern ist, sich zwar redlich Mühe gibt - aber Heilertechnisch zuviel Schaden frisst, weil er grad gespottet hat und sich nicht selbst geheilt hat - und einem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die übersicht die verliert - habe ich aufgehört Tankpala zu sein - einer Rotation als DD ist da einfacher und man muß ernsthaft nicht soviel beachten.

Meine Hochachtung an all diejenigen die es packen.

Im Moment spiele ich einen Krieger hoch - und um ehrlich zu sein, Tanktechnisch spielen diese sich eindeutig leichter - Gruppentechnisch wie auch Singletarget.


----------



## Maxiklin (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich gehe quasi ausschließlich mit meinem Gildenstammheiler in Random Heros, dann sind die DDs wurscht .) Hab schon einige Bosse fast komplett mit ihm down kloppen müssen, weil die DDs mangels Movement im Dreck lagen. Geflamed wird relativ wenig und wenn wird der gekickt, ganz einfach. Genauso wenn einer dauernd Mist baur.

Ach ja, ich tanke für mein Leben gern, bin seit 5 Jahren ausschließlich Kriegertank, auch beim Leveln  Hab auch keinen Twink, nicht so mein Fall. Von daher schon alles erlebt in Randoms, vom abhauen des Magiers durchs Portal nach absichtlichem Wipepull bis Ninjalooten.


----------



## rockzilla789 (12. Februar 2011)

Also, ich hab mir jetz auch nen Warri Twink erstellt..
Gestern lvl 15 geworden und gleich mal DF Random rein.
Zack, instant inv, sehr überrascht, aber glücklich^^
Also, Flammenschlund rein, Hallo gesagt und los.
3 Meter vor dem ersten Mob fliegt schon ein Pfeil an mir vorbei..naja gut. Wie gesagt eh noch keine Ahnung von der Materie aber weiter.
Ging soweit ganz gut, bis auf mobgruppen, da hat ich bissel probs, aber die ham ja schnell gelegen. Bosse auch kein Thema.

Todesminen auch noch nen run, ging auch ganz gut, aber das Gefühl, dass ich nicht schnell genung bin holte mich immmer mehr ein.
hat aber alles soweit geklappt, musste halt viel laufen 

Neue Grp, ich derweile lvl 18, rein Höhlen des Wehklagens. Gings los und wieder das gleiche Spiel: Schon bevor ich am Mob bin,
Bumm - Shadowbolt -, ich nach der dritten LOW Inze schon tierisch genervt aber naja gut, das ging die ganze inze so weiter.
Anscheinend verstehen die Leute die Spielmechanik des Kriegers garnicht. Wenn ich mit 0 Wut auf den Mob zulaufe, wie soll ich Aggro erzeugen und halten wenn es 2 Sek dauert bis ich Wut habe und schon bevor ich überhaupt in Range bin schon die Schattenblitze, Feuerbälle und Zuv. Schüsse an mir vorbeifliegen????? 

Nachdem der besagte Hexer dann mit seiner Teufelswache noch weiter Mobgruppen dazu pullte und mit seinem Einhandschwert mit +3 Agility Stats noch 
melee dmg machte und ein Schild nem pala geninjat hat, hab ich ihn dann bei Verdan tanken lassen, weil er meinte, er müsse seine ImbaRoxxor Teufelswache draufschicken obwohl der Heiler noch am reggen war und dies auch angesagt hat. Könnt euch ja das gemaule vorstellen 

Na, dann war ich noch BSF, bim direkt beim Endbos eingestiegen, DD fragt mich ob ich den kenn, ich sag ja aber als DD, Kein Ding, also los drauf da, ich gepullt, Rüstung zerreisen Schildschlag usw. Kein Problem. Boss ruckzuck down. Bei dem bin ich mit meinem Hexer vor 14 Tagen in der Randomgrp 3 mal gewipet.

um nun auf den Hexer zu kommen(meinen):

Wenn ich mit dem inner Inze bin, pull ich doch auch net sinnlos rum und geb dem Tank und Heal auch seine Zeit!  Und ich konnte das auch nur sehr selten beobachten dass andere Spieler das machen.

Also, ich bin mir jetz nicht sicher, ob ich den Warri weiter spielen möchte....und nicht stattdessen vll nen junter hochzieh, mit Gladi Sachen Equippe und mich in Random inis auch wie in Idiot verhalte?

Mfg
Claudio


----------



## Darwish1981 (12. Februar 2011)

Kann ich nur kurz und bündig sagen:

Für Randoms tanke ich nicht. Ausschließlich in Gildengruppen melde ich mich als Tank an. Daher habe ich 1st Specc Tank und 2nd Specc Heal. Beides mit mittlerweile 7 359 Items da ich auch zum raiden beide Tätigkeiten ausführe.


----------



## VILOGITY (12. Februar 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder geil, das ewige gejammer wo sind bloss die Tanks auf dieser Welt?
> *Ich kann es euch sagen, sie sind in einer Gilde und nicht im Dungeonfinder. Und warum sind sie im DF? Schaut zurück auf wotlk und ihr wisst die antwort. DDs die nur vorrennen, ogog brüllen, nur am flamen und beschimpfen sind und wehe der Tank hat nicht die nächsten 10 Mobgrp gepullt, dann war er der Kacknoob der Nation und wurde erst recht geflamet. Wie bitte der Tank hatte keine 50k life???? Boah gleich weg mit dem und einem schönen flame hinterher. *In wotlk hat es doch kein schwein interessiert ob ein Tank da war oder nicht, der war für die meisten doch eh nur Notwendig damit der DF endlich die Gruppe eröffnet.
> Ich bin sebst Tank und tanke nur für Gildengruppen und das wegen der oben genannten Gründe. Sollen die halt im DF versauern, vlt lernen die in diesen 45 min Wartezeit wie man sich in einer Gruppe verhalten sollte.



Mehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen.
Der durchschnitts DD, GoGoGo, DGMÄÄÄÄG Bob, der mit ach und krach seine 2 DMG Tasten findet und weder CC noch Silence kennt schreit immer am lautesten.
Rumpöppeln, den Tank und Heal beleidigen weil der nicht tanken kann, den Heal der den AOE wo der DD selbstverständlich drine stehen bleibt nicht weg heilt etc....

DD is für die Bobs ja so nice, NULL Verantwortung und man hat dazu noch 2 andere Spieler die man schön ankacken kann, weil die sind angeblich zu dumm und man man selber is immer fein raus.
Es reicht ja der DMG den man im Bobcount posten kann, da is es egal, dass man nur Boss DMG gemacht hat aber die ADDS den Rest der Gruppe zerlegt hat weil der Edle DD selbstverständlich
nicht auf ADD's geht.....lol ADD's da verlier ich DPS im Recount.....ihr Dreck Bobs Tankt und heilt mal richtig...lol Nubs ey Alda.
Immer wieder mal in Grim Bartol Live zu sehen....

Aber keine Angst, der gute Onkel von Blizz hat ja nun für alle Failbobs das "Lotterieglück" eingeführt......15% mehr Life, DMG, Heal, damit die No Skiller auch sicher jede INI schaffen. 
Aber selbst das reicht manchmal nicht, vl gibts ja noch nen 50% Buff, damit man endlich wieder neben dem GZSZ, DSDS etc. Brain AFK durch ne INI fallen kann.

Der gute Onkel Blizz wirds richten und hat ja auch mit WotlK Faceroll genau die Kundschafft bekommen die sie verdienen.
Aber auch in WotlK haben es die meisten nicht mal mit 30% Buff NH geschafft LK weh zu tun, oder den lächerlichen Drachen zu farmen.

Naja, v. kommt ja bald paar neue INI's mit 1 Boss und ne fette Epix Loot Kiste am Eingang die 389er Equip enthällt oder noch besser Full T14.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Im Ausreden suchen ist die Mehrheit absolut im Progress, das kann man ihr nunmal nicht absprechen. Selbst wenn man mal auf dem falschen Mob einhaut, bekommt man das doch mitgeteilt - durch eine Warnung mitten auf dem Bildschirm - durch Einfärbung seiner UI (erst Gelb, dann Rot) - dazu muss man nicht mal ein Doktor in Omen haben. Und das bekommt auch der Tank mit. Man kann dann doch abschätzen ob man durchnuked oder man switcht oder stellt gar komplett die DMG ein.


Ist richtig. Darum kommt es ab und an vor, dass ich wie der Tank im Sekundentakt das Ziel wechsle. Oder aber ich bleibe auf dem Ziel drauf und riskiere das Genörgel des Tanks hinterher. Beides ist unnötig. Beides nervt. Das Ziel eben umklatschen geht ja mitlerweile, wenn der Heiler mitspielt. Aber auch da gibt es Sonderlinge, die nur den Tank heilen. Also hat man ab und an die Situation, dass der Tank etwas verschuldet und die DDs es ausbaden.
Stelle ich übrigens während des Kampfes meinen Schaden ein, muss ich riskieren, mir hinterher anzuhören, warum ich keinen Schaden gemacht hätte. Und da sehr viele Spieler erklärungsresistent sind, und auf solche nur mit einem "lol" antworten... muss ich wirklich weiter reden?

Das ist einer von vielen, vielen Gründen, warum ich den Dungeonfinder nur selten nutze. Und komischerweise habe ich dann sehr oft irgendwelche Spezialisten dabei. Das ist bei mir wie mit schwarz fahren in der U-Bahn. Ich hab's zwei mal im Leben gemacht und wurde zwei mal erwischt.


Übrigens: Ich habe eine Erklärung geliefert, keine "Ausrede". Es gibt Situationen, in denen der DD nur eine kleine Teilschuld trägt, wenn er Aggro zieht. Punkt.

Und noch ein Zusatz: Mir ist weiterhin durchaus klar, dass die Beliebtheit des "durchtabbens" auf die letzten Züge der WotLK-Heroes, bzw. auf das Verhalten der DDs dort zurückzuführen ist. Dort hatte der Tank keine Chance, Aggro zu halten, wenn er nicht durchgetabbt hat. So sind wenigstens ein paar Mobs bei ihm geblieben. Aber diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Wenn ich im DF unterwegs bin sehe ich (Achtung, subjektive Beobachtung!) im Verhältnis mehr Tanks, die ihren Job nicht gut machen, als DDs. Da werden Ziele unterbrochen, gestunnt, ein Schattenpriester heilt plötzlich mit, wenn es eng wird, der Schamane reinigt das Ziel, etc.... nur der Tank bleibt stur dabei, nicht die Aggro zu halten.
Aber vllt. ist es auch ein Missverhältnis im Ballancing? Vllt. ist das Schadenspotential der DDs einfach zu groß, dass sie trotz der Support-Fähigkeiten die Aggro der Mobs ziehen? Allerdings, wenn ich mir meine Erfahrungen mit meinem Todesritter-Tank anschaue, kann das eigentlich nicht der Fall sein. Und wenn ich dazu noch die Berichte der Teilnehmer unterschiedlicher Tanks in Foren nehme, dann erst Recht nicht.

Es ist eben genau so, wie einer meiner Vorposter sagte: Die guten Tanks sind in Gilden und sind auf den DF schlichtweg nicht angewiesen. Deswegen erlebt man im Finder immer wieder die haarsträubendsten Dinge.


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2011)

Ich gehöre oder gehörte zu den tanks die auch mit tab die ziele wechselt... nicht weil ich die anderen ögern will... sondern eher das ich das bei classic gelernt hatte... Da hatte ich nen Krieger... ne passende Gilde die dann ma sagten das ich tank werde und aus... und dann ham se mich gescheucht^^ 

Fakt is aber das viele die ne menge schaden machen... das auch net ausspielen sollten... Toll das die dd's so mega sind... aber wir sind ja net uf der Kirmes^^

Terminsel... ansatzweise würde ich sogar behaupten, und die betonung liegt auf behaupten, das die dd's atm mit passenden eq einfach schneller die aggro bekommen als der tank sie halten kann. Noch schlimmer wenn solche dd's auf weniger gut equipte Tanks treffen, was passieren kann, und somit dann die Tanks mit monster dmg-aggro vom bildschirm blaßen.


Als Beispiel... nicht unbedingt im high-lvl aber eigendlich ne gute richtung. Ort: Die ini im Vulkan... und nicht die Cata Version... da wo die doffe Prinzessin rumkrebst. Akteure: Pala tank (ich, hatte so einige tests mit diversen klassen) ein dudu als heiler und natürlich die obligatorischen dd's... darunter ein Gobo Krieger... der auch mit allen aktivierten Aggro erzeuger das Palas, durchgehend die aggro bekommen hat... Kaum hatte ich den Mob auf mich gehabt... bäääm hatte der Gobo ihn wieder. Und im gegensatz zu ihm habe ich mir mühe gegeben... Okay er trug Acc Sachen... ich nicht... Wo da nun der fehler dran liegt kein plan.


----------



## Zylenia (12. Februar 2011)

Hab eine Orc Kriegerin,spiele ich aber nicht mehr als Tank,einige haben schon die Gründe gesagt.
Viel zuviel Stress,dämliche DDs die pullen einfach wild rum und meinen dann ich soll den abspotten,geht dann ein Mob auf den Heiler weil er ja den DD heilen muss,hat Spott cd.
Man rennt wie wild durch die gegend weil auf alles geschossen wird.
Nur gemecker,es geht den nicht schnell genug,Anweisungen wie Schaf ,Sap werden nicht befolgt oder sofort wieder losgehauen.
Das tu ich mir nicht mehr an,ich gehe nur als reiner DD mit und befolge brav was mir der Tank sagt.
Also wirklich respekt vor den Tanks,das ihr das so durchhaltet.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Februar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich gehöre oder gehörte zu den tanks die auch mit tab die ziele wechselt... nicht weil ich die anderen ögern will... sondern eher das ich das bei classic gelernt hatte... Da hatte ich nen Krieger... ne passende Gilde die dann ma sagten das ich tank werde und aus... und dann ham se mich gescheucht^^
> 
> Fakt is aber das viele die ne menge schaden machen... das auch net ausspielen sollten... Toll das die dd's so mega sind... aber wir sind ja net uf der Kirmes^^
> 
> ...




Mit deinem Beispiel hast du dir die Antwort indirekt selbst gegeben. Viele DDs fahren inzwischen eher starken Single-Schaden statt AE. Daher ist der Trick nicht, die Ziele durchzutabben und anzutanken um dem AE der Gruppe entgegen zu wirken, sonderen auf dem Hauptziel zu bleiben, weil dieses am allerwahrscheinlichsten umdrehen könnte. Ich halte es so mit meinem DK und mir klaut nur höchst selten jemand einen Mob. Tatsächlich nur dann, wenn wirklich jemand das falsche Ziel im Visier hat.


----------



## Vaiara (12. Februar 2011)

hab nen druiden-tank und spiele den auch, aber vorrangig in gildengruppen (also zumindest mit zwei weiteren aus der gilde, ob dd oder heal, ist egal), random ist mir als tank zu anstrengend, da ich keine lust hab, angeflamet zu werden, wenn ein dd freiwild spielt und ich nicht alle gleichzeitig retten kann.. das ist mir einfach zu nervenaufreibend, wenn was nicht klappt (dd vergisst nen cc oder bricht ihn wieder), und immer sind heal oder tank schuld, als hätten dds nen freifahrtschein.. klar, heals und tanks machen auch fehler, aber es reicht, wenn jeder seine fehler auch bei sich sucht und nicht bei anderen.. das passiert mir in einer gildengruppe nicht..
zudem hab ich nur maximal 1x die woche zeit für ein, zwei heros, die möchte ich dann auch erfolgreich abschließen und nicht irgendwann entnerft ausloggen, weil die hero zeitlich mit der gruppenzusammenstellung einfach nicht hinhauen wollte..
daher: ja, tankklasse spiele ich, ja, ich tanke, ja, lieber in gildengruppen, ja, ich melde mich auch mal als dd an, wenn ich keine lust aufs tanken hab


----------



## Chuckzz (12. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Niveau ist mit Cataclysm erstmals wieder gestiegen. Als Tank bin ich der Chef der Gruppe, wer nicht mitzieht fliegt raus und das mach ich den Leuten sehr schnell klar. Egal ob Gilde oder nicht.

 Ich habe alle 3 Seiten gespielt und kenne alle Probleme von jeder Seite. 


Als DD fahr ich enormen Schaden und weiß das ich Aggro ziehe, weiß aber auch mich so zu wehren das der Heiler keine Krampfadern kriegt. 

Als Heal heile ich einfach den Tank und da wo AOE Dmg kommt ebenfalls die Gruppe. Wenn wer meint ständig aggro zu ziehen stirbt er, sein Problem.

Als Tank wird halt so getankt das keine Aggro gezogen werden kann. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, als warri ein verwunden + thunderclap und die aggro gehört einem. Es ist fast unmöglich die Aggro in Heros zu klauen. Und wenn doch ist es meine Schuld, das gebe ich auch dementsprechend zu.

Klar gehe ich lieber in der Gilde anstatt mit dem DF, aber auch in Gildengrps spreche ich den Ton an, das wer bis zum Boss afk geht oder es einfach nicht drauf hat aus der Gruppe gekickt wird. Man muss einfahc mal sagen wer der Chef im Ring ist und die Grenzen klar legen.

Letztendlich ist immer jemand anderes Schuld außer man selbst und das ist einfach das große Problem in RND Hcs.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Februar 2011)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Als Tank bin ich der Chef der Gruppe, wer nicht mitzieht fliegt raus und das mach ich den Leuten sehr schnell klar. Egal ob Gilde oder nicht.



LOL genau....


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2011)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ich finde das Niveau ist mit Cataclysm erstmals wieder gestiegen. Als Tank bin ich der Chef der Gruppe, wer nicht mitzieht fliegt raus und das mach ich den Leuten sehr schnell klar. Egal ob Gilde oder nicht.
> 
> Ich habe alle 3 Seiten gespielt und kenne alle Probleme von jeder Seite.
> 
> ...



Du bist ja ein ganz Großer. Klar muss man sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, aber eine solche Arroganz ist genau das, was der WoW-Community ihren schlechten Ruf beschert.


----------



## Chillers (12. Februar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> LOL genau....



Es gibt eben wirklich wenige tanks aus Leidenschaft. Und die es können und wollen.
Der Rest hat zuviel Angst und tankt gut im Freundes-/Gildennest.

Die wirklich seltenen guten erkennt selbst der letzte noob und ist folgsam.

Die vielen anderen sind zu unsicher oft, was Menschenführung angeht.
Klar kann ein tank eine Ini a zum ersten Mal machen, aber dann fragen.. *Wie geht das hier? Was muss ich beachten?* geht m.M. nach als tank nicht.

Da hat man eine Leitfunktion, die auch Vorteile hat.

Gerade tanks sollten wissen, welche Bosse es gibt, welche Strategien und klar anweisen.
Hört sich diktatorisch an, ist auch so gemeint, weil jedes *Ja aber...* oft nur bullshit nach sich zieht. Nicht immer, aber oft.
Sobald die DD diskutieren und es abweichende Meinungen gibt, ist eh´alles verloren.
Ich habe gerne tanks, die noch nicht alles wissen, aber den tanks alles erklären zu müssen und Händchenhalten beim marken? Nö.

Sicher sein, was zu tun, anweisen, selber nach bestem Können tanken ->voila.
Klappt.

Ich spiele keinen tank. 
Aber ich schätze ihre Aufgabe, wenn sie sie gut machen.


----------



## Devil4u (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich hier mal bisschen durch die Beiträge gelesen, spielte selber früher einen Schurken im PvE und danach einen Heilpriester.
Ich habe angefangen mit BC zu zocken. Mit meinem Schurken habe ich die Raidinis unsicher gemacht.

Das erste was wir gelernt haben war Aggromanagement. Denn damals war es keine grosse Sache einem Tank die Aggro zu klauen.
Selbst wenn der Tank super equipt war und man selber nur Gammelequip hatte. Wenn man Vollgas gab, hatte man die Aggro.
Genau deshalb gab es Omen, und genau deshalb haben viele DD's fähigkeiten zum Aggroreset.

Zu WoLK zeiten wurden wir als DD's dann einfach verwöhnt. Den Tanks konnte man nur noch sehr schwer die Aggro klauen.
Und das ganze wurde enorm zu diesem Penismetervergleich. Denn im normallfall war es kein Problemm einfach voll drauf zu kloppen.
War der Tank nicht miserabel Equipt konnte er die Aggro halten. 

Blizz verlangt mit Cata wieder mehr ab von den DD's. Es wird wieder CC, Aggromanagement und Movement verlangt.
Ein grosses Problem haben damit aber nicht die alten Hasen die es von früher noch kennen.
Ein Problem hat der Teil der Community der erst seit WoLK zockt. 

Denn jetzt müssen sie das lernen was sie vorher nie gebraucht haben. 
Eine Umstellung die nicht so einfach verläuft wie sie sollte.


Und zu den Schuldzuweisungen in Gruppen. Seit ich einen Heiler spiele habe ich in jedem Raid den überblick.
Ich sehe wenn einer in ner Void Zone steht. Ich sehe wenn einer Aggro zieht und ich sehe wenn der Tank schwächelt.
Denn ich als Heiler habe immer den überblick über die Gruppe oder den Raid.  (Dafür seh ich nie wie lang es noch geht bis der Boss down ist p )

Es ist meistens an mir wenn Streitigkeiten entstehen diese auch zu schlichten.
Das wichtigste dabei ist aber auch. Ich muss dazu auch immer selbstkritisch sein und selber auch zu meinen Fehlern stehen.
Ich habe von DD's, von Tank's und auch als DD schon von Heilern den Kopf gewaschen bekommen für fehler die ich nicht gemacht habe.
Und solche Situationen sind für alle nicht OK. Wenn mich ein Tank flamed der geonehittet wird warum ich ihn nicht geheilt habe etc.
Oder wenn ein DD stirbt der die 5te Lavawelle mitgenommen hat weil ich mein Mana dann doch lieber für andere Situationen spare.

Im Endeffekt gehts nur um Respekt. Als DD respektiere ich den Tank und den Heiler. Genau so wie ich das als Heiler mit den DD's und dem Tank mache.
Denn wenn man einander Respektiert und miteinander reden kann, kann man die Probleme auch angehen und auch eine DF-Gruppe die am Anfang zu versagen scheint noch sauber durch die Ini bringen.


----------



## evalux (13. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Klar kann ein tank eine Ini a zum ersten Mal machen, aber dann fragen.. *Wie geht das hier? Was muss ich beachten?* geht m.M. nach als tank nicht.



Hallo ? Es ist nur ein Spiel, kein Beruf ! Der Tank kriegt keinen Pfennig von dir ! 

Du hast deinen Noob-DD-Spass, aber der Tank soll bitteschön arbeiten und in die Tank-Nachtschule gehen und am besten noch reihenweise Killvideos vom besagten Boss gesehen haben, damit er auch wirklich schnallt, was abgeht, und soll dich am besten vorher runterputzen, damit du ihn auch respektierst, auch wenn das eigentlich gar nicht seine Art ist.

Und schon hast du die Frage beantwortet, warum es sowenig Tanks gibt. *

Weil die eben auch ihren Spass haben wollen!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chillers (13. Februar 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Hallo ? Es ist nur ein Spiel, kein Beruf ! Der Tank kriegt keinen Pfennig von dir !
> 
> Du hast deinen Noob-DD-Spass, aber der Tank soll bitteschön arbeiten und in die Tank-Nachtschule gehen und am besten noch reihenweise Killvideos vom besagten Boss gesehen haben, damit er auch wirklich schnallt, was abgeht, und soll dich am besten vorher runterputzen, damit du ihn auch respektierst, auch wenn das eigentlich gar nicht seine Art ist.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke. Ich bin vielleicht DD, aber nicht immer ein noob.
Und mich muss auch niemand runterputzen, bevor ich wen akzeptiere oder andersherum). 

Es geht nur um ein Rollenverständnis, was es allen Beteiligten einfacher macht.

Ich spiele meinen part, der tank seinen. Wenn ich wohin gehe, weiss ich, was kommt, weil ich vorher gefragt oder mich informiert habe, wenn ich neu bin/etwas nicht kenne. Auch als DD oder Heiler.
Und ich respektiere durchaus neue tanks, die lernen wollen, noch nicht fit sind, sich ausrüsten müssen.

Aber tanks, die weder wissen, wie ein Boss funxt, noch, wie man marked? - das geht eben nicht.

Das sind eben nicht die echten tanks, sondern die, die sich wo einschleichen.
Und dann habe ich eben das Gefühl - die haben nur Spaß auf meine Kosten.

Nur Spaß haben auf Kosten anderer führt zum Frust, weil irgendwann keine(r) mehr mitmacht. Siehe Dungeonfinder.
Und daran sind nicht nur die DD schuld.

Sondern Leute wie Du, die nichts richtig lesen sondern nur blastern.


----------



## Gidohra (13. Februar 2011)

Tanks gibts nicht mehr weil alle nur noch mit der gilde gehen und die die mal rnd gehen haben von den wotlk rnd kittis  nach dem ersten mob die nasse vol


----------



## Darthmage (13. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel Tank pala und habe eigentlich keine probleme ich pulle und setzte marks wenn jemand meint er müsste pulln lass ich ihm das vergnügen sich mit ner trash gruppe auseinander zu setzten dannach dirket aggro holn per hammer aoe. Wenn besagter DD anfängt zu flamen kriegt er ein freundliches "ich bin immernoch derjenige der pullt" und wird dann ignoriert wenn er sich damit nicht abfinden kann^^


----------



## evalux (13. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das sind eben nicht die echten tanks, sondern die, die sich wo einschleichen.
> Und dann habe ich eben das Gefühl - die haben nur Spaß auf meine Kosten.
> 
> Nur Spaß haben auf Kosten anderer führt zum Frust, weil irgendwann keine® mehr mitmacht.



Sagen wir mal:

Wenn du ein echter DD bist, willst du auch mit echten Mitspielern spielen, also auch echten Heilern etc. Weil du sonst keinen echten Spass hast. Das könnt ich verstehen. Dann wilst du natürlich auch einen echten Tank.

Ich nehme mal an, dass du das so meinst, denn die Aussage "alle dürfen herumnooben, nur der Tank muss top sein" - und diese Einstellung gibt es zuhauf - erklärt ja von selbst den Mangel an Tanks.

Achja, und dieses ständige Informiert-sein-Müssen war für mich ein ganz wichtiger Grund, aufzuhören.


----------



## Selsalo (13. Februar 2011)

Das Beschämenste an dieser ganzen Entwicklung ist ja, dass sie schon echt früh anfängt. Ich level grade meinen Druiden hoch, natürlich als Katzen-/Bär-Feral. Heisst, ich tanke auch oft und gerne. Bin mitlerweile in der Scherbenwelt angekommen und geh auch da gerne mal Inzen. Allerdings hab ich dann manchmal auch solche DDs dabei, die meinen, man braucht einen Tank nicht. Am Geilsten sind folgende Gruppenzusammenstellungen:
Ich als Bär, ein Pala als Heiler, ein Todesritter und zwei Off-Krieger als DDs. Da die ja alle Platte tragen und sowieso imba sind, pullen die gerne mal und maulen dann, wenn sie sterben. Ich lass mich davon mitlerweile nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. "Wer nich auf den Tank warten kann, muss eben fühlen!" ist meine Standardantwort.


----------



## Leuren (13. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele als Main Warritank. Aber ich tanke "in Heros" nicht gerne weil: Es ewig dauert bin ein Gegner stirbt wenn man nicht so tolle DDs dabei hat und halt die unfähigkeit der anderen Mitspielern, aber das ist ja grundsätzlich ein allgemeines Problem. Ich spiele zudem jede Klasse die tanken kann (über 75) und hab auch ein Tankspecc mit denen, nur beim Dudu ist die Tankskillung gerade für meine Eule hingehalten worden 
Aber grundsätzlich find ichs einfach nur langweilig als Tank in ner Hero, als Tank musst du fast kein Movement aufweisen (es gibt immer Ausnahmen ^^) sonderen einfach nur tanken... Ein bisschen da raus oder ein bisschen unterbrechen , aber halt immer dasselbe  z.b bei den Schwarzfelshöhlen 2. Boss, da "will" ich einfach einen Strahl machen, weils sonst soo Öde ist 

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz

@"Tankmangel" ---> Gibt es nicht. Nur braucht es halt mehr DDs und Heiler als Tanks  ---> 10er Raid: 2 Tanks 3 Heiler 5 DDs. 
Wenn wir von Mangel sprechen dann wennschon von Heilermangel. Bis man für einen Raid die 3 passenden Heiler durch hat dauert das ewig xD


----------



## Arosk (13. Februar 2011)

Warum es so wenig Tanks gibt? Weils einfach nur Langweilig ist 100k Heros zu tanken <.<


----------



## Terminsel (13. Februar 2011)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ich finde das Niveau ist mit Cataclysm erstmals wieder gestiegen. Als Tank bin ich der Chef der Gruppe, wer nicht mitzieht fliegt raus und das mach ich den Leuten sehr schnell klar. Egal ob Gilde oder nicht.
> 
> Ich habe alle 3 Seiten gespielt und kenne alle Probleme von jeder Seite.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das lese, stellen sich mir zwei Fragen:

1. In was für einer Gilde bist du, dass du da so einen Ton anschlagen musst? Die Gilde hätte ich schon längst gewechselt. Da müssen ja ganz schlimme Leute drin sein, wenn die nur auf Oberstabsfeldwebel Chukzz hören.

2. Muss ich das verstehen:



Chuckzz schrieb:


> Als DD fahr ich enormen Schaden und weiß das ich Aggro ziehe, weiß aber auch mich so zu wehren das der Heiler keine Krampfadern kriegt.





Chuckzz schrieb:


> Es ist fast unmöglich die Aggro in Heros zu klauen.



und



Chuckzz schrieb:


> Als DD fahr ich enormen Schaden und weiß das ich Aggro ziehe, weiß aber auch mich so zu wehren das der Heiler keine Krampfadern kriegt.





Chuckzz schrieb:


> Wenn wer meint ständig aggro zu ziehen stirbt er, sein Problem.



?

Also fährst du ja nahezu unmöglichen Schaden, was auch deine Sonderstellung erklären dürfte, die es dir erlaubt, die Aggro zu klauen, was andere DDs nicht dürfen... ich werde einen Schrein für deine göttliche Person errichten.


----------



## Harokto (13. Februar 2011)

also ich hab mir jez glaub ich nur die erste seite durchgelesen aber ich find es lustig dass es sich irgendwie (nach meinem empfinden) so anhört als wenn man zu tanken hat wenn man warri/dk/pala oder dudu spielt und dass wenn man nich tankt es wohl an der verantwortung liegt ...

ich spiel selber nen dk  85 mit relativ gutem tankequip

und ich melde mich jedes mal als dd an ... selbst für die gilde .. wieso ? 

weil tanken einfach scheisse gewordne is ... gut kann dadran liegen das meine gilde nich so groß ist das wir alle 5 mann stellen können aber den absoluten rest aht mir folgende situation gegeben:



ich habe für einen kumpel aus der gilde die hallen des ursprungs getankt ( auch weil er meinte "du hast tankequip also tank jez , bla bla gilde bla bla ")

so zu dme zeitpunkt hat ich eigentlich eh schon dne kaffee auf dank wotlk und einigen situationen aus cata .... ergo kannte ich als tank die bosse nicht wirklich da ich mich nur als dd angemeldet hab udn ganz ehrlich ... hallen des ursprungs leave ich eh immer shcon beim reinkommen.

somit kannte ich den ersten boss nur aus normal .... kurz nachgefragt ob ich als tank irgendwas beachten muss ... 

nein nein der geht wie auf normal ( meines wissens nach funktioniert der erste boss auf normal bei der hymne sehr simpel... dd springt runter legt schalter um komt wieder hoch,) 

also ich ran und boom ich wunder mich warum die schalter nich umgelegt werden und wipe ... 

daraufhin bekam ich einen sehr netten flame vom heiler und dem dd der mir gerade sagte das es wie auf normal geht und wurde gekickt ....

und DAS soll ich mir nochmal allen ernstes antun ? 

habt ihr nen arsch offen oder wie kommt ihr dadrauf das ihr noch für nur einen gottverdammten scheiss dd ne ini tanke ? 

weder für gilde noch für den papst .....

und die suppe habt ihr euch selber eingebrockt 

und wer jez flamen will " olol guide bla blubb" ... dazu braucht es keinen guide ... das kostet jeden vllt 30 anschläge auf der tastatur ... mehr nich .. da les ich mir doch nich erst so nen ellenlange guide durch wenn ich schon für jemanden tanke 







So, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und großziehen


----------



## Merander (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab zu BC zeiten und zu Wotlk zeiten getankt und zwar immer. Aber jetz hab ich damit aufgehört weil die leute einfach so scheisse geworden sind. Wenn der DD pullt is der tank schuld, wenn der heiler oom geht is der tank schuld.... 
Auf sowas hab ich echt kein bock mehr
so far....


----------



## Jiro (13. Februar 2011)

Tanken in Random Gruppen nervt einfach nur. Dauernd hat man irgendwelche Whispers, warum man den Punkt im Skilltree denn nicht an der anderen Stelle gesetzt hat, warum man das so macht und nicht anders etc. Und das meistens auch nicht auf die freundlichste Art ausgedrückt. Irgendwie sieht es immer so aus, dass jeder in der Gruppe exakt weiss, wie man als Tank vorzugehen hat, aber selber dann doch keinen Tank spielen möchten. 
Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon soweit, dass ich mich Random als DD anmelde und lieber die Wartezeit in Kauf nehme als mich nerven zu lassen.


----------



## WilliWinzig (13. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum all die Pro's und Klugscheisser hier nicht einenTank/DD Guide für Dummies schreiben.

Es gibt doch hier auf Buffed sogar Guides zum Po Abwischen. Da gibt es keinen für Tanks ? keinen für DD's ?

Schreibt doch einen. Dann könnt ihr fein Posen und lest euren Namen mal nicht nur in heul-threads.
Buffed wird es euch danken. Schliesslich gibt es hier ausser Flames und Noob-Guides nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Tyalra (13. Februar 2011)

also ich tanke gerne heros, und zu den krüppel dd´s die die zeichen ignorieren, ich mache das mittlerweile so :

ich markiere durchgehend totenkopf da es auf einer kurztaste liegt, und totenkopf ist fokus target, mein cleave deckt locker healaggro ab, und auch die normalen cleaves der dd´s.
aber wenn einer dmg auf nicht totenkopf macht, zieht der aggro und ich spotte nicht, lasse ihn sterben, die lernen ganz schnell


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich tanke seit BC, spiele fast nur Tankchars, am liebsten Pala und DK.
Seit Cata zock ich mir einen Pala hoch, der hat bis jetzt IMMER nur getankt. (außer 2 mal just 4 fun als heilig-dd rein - war sogar 2. - 1. im schaden  )
Gibt schon Inis die ich nicht kenne, aber dann frag ich halt nach. Solange man sich beim fragen nicht allzu doof anstellt geht das dann auch 

Aber wieso ich gerade Tank spiele und nicht DD oder Heiler?

Heiler liegt mir einfach nicht, man muss warten bis was passiert und dann erst klicken, außerdem steht man nur rum und sieht die doch recht "cool"-aussehenden Gegner gar nicht.

Als DD hat man ewig lange Wartezeit, außerdem steht man nur neben/hinter dem Tank, wartet bis dieser was macht (Ich hasse DDs die einfach pullen) und steht dann rum und klickt Knöpfe auf irgendwelche Mobs (zumindest als Pala, mit dem DK muss ich manchmal unterbrechen oder meinen Todesgriff einsetzen)... und alle 30 Sekunden darf man dann 2 Meter aus der AoE rauslaufen, was für 'ne Action! (Obwohl DK DD mir eigentlich Spaß macht, man hat nämlich immer was zu klicken, auf die Proccs zu achten etc. Wenn man nicht gerade DW zockt dann hat der das Kampftempo von Schurken!)

Tanken macht einfach Spaß. Man muss immer aufmerksam sein, die Mobs richtig hinstellen, aufpassen ob die DDs Fehler machen und sie (freundlich) darauf hinweisen und bitten, dass sie es beim nächsten Mal besser machen. Außerdem muss man auf den Heiler gucken, ob der zu weit weg steht, kein Mana hat etc. 
Ebenso hat man die Macht was gepullt wird und was wie gekillt wird. Ebenso steht man immer direkt an den Mobs, und durch den Zielwechsel (die wenigsten DDs halten sich an die Markierungen) sieht man auch mal die Gegner wirklich von Nahmen. Allein der Anblick, wenn man direkt vor einem Drachen steht, der einen verbrennen will, ist das Tanken doch wert 


Was ich gegen pullende und nerfende DDs mache? Ich hab da ein schönes Makro für den Inianfang:
WARNUNG: Wenn ein DD pullt werden die Gegner nicht getankt, bin entweder der "Puller" tot oder die Gruppe in Gefahr ist. Ich bin eh schnell genug, also keine Hektik 

Was mich aufregt sind dann die Hunter, die pullen und sich dann totstellen...

Außerdem hilfts wenn mman meint, wenn die DDs weiter pullen oder Mist bauen, etc., verlässt an die Gruppe, dann können sie noch mal 30 Mins auf einen neuen Tank warten. Man kann ja in der Zeit PvP machen 
Klappt in den meisten Fällen.


Jede meiner Klassen die tanken kann hat auch eine Skillung (außer der DK manchmal, wenn ich wieder grade Lust auf DD hab)


Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten ^^ Ich bin vorhin erst aufgestanden *gähn*

Mfg Swampy


----------



## Vaiara (13. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das sind eben nicht die echten tanks, sondern die, die sich wo einschleichen.
> Und dann habe ich eben das Gefühl - die haben nur Spaß auf meine Kosten.
> 
> Nur Spaß haben auf Kosten anderer führt zum Frust, weil irgendwann keine® mehr mitmacht. Siehe Dungeonfinder.
> Und daran sind nicht nur die DD schuld.



ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh, wenn ich dir nie über den weg laufe in ner ini, das will ich mir als tank nicht geben müssen.. 
nicht nur der tank hat verantwortung für die gruppe, auch heiler und alle dds, weil nämlich jeder gravierende fehler, egal von wem, starke konsequenzen haben kann..
und meinste nicht auch, dass wenn ein dd millisekunden nach dem pull schon volles feuer fährt, bevor der tank auch nur einmal dran war, der dd die aggro zieht, dass das dem tank so spaß macht? von wegen spaß auf andrer leute kosten, selten so gelacht..
glaub mir, das macht weder den dds, noch dem heiler, noch dem tank spaß, wenn was nicht läuft, daher "schleichen" sich auch kaum neuling-tanks in den df ein, weil sie eben auf sowas keinen bock haben, das nervt, frustet ungemein und sorgt schnell dafür, dass der tank nie wieder als solchen den df startet..

ich hab selber erst mit wotlk wow angefangen, mit cata das tanken, daher lerne ich das alles auf einen schlag kennen, aber ich lerne es, da muss ich es mir nicht geben, wenn ein dd reihenweise pullt und danach mich zuflamet, ich soll ihm die aggro abnehmen, das sei schließlich mein job.. das hab ich mir auch als heal angewöhnt.. wen ein dd einmal aggro zieht, weil der tank vielleicht wirklich nicht aufgepasst hat, ok, kann passieren, aber wenn ein dd "nur gogogo" spamt und pullt, frei nach dem motto "der tank wirds schon richten", den lasse ich guten gewissens liegen..


----------



## Todeswolf (13. Februar 2011)

Hi..zwar ist meine Zeit bei WoW ab 4März vorbei , aber ich habe bisher alle Tankklassen gespielt die es gibt.

Im Gegensatz zu einen DD, hat man als Tank eine grosse Verantwortung 
1.man sollte die Ini und die einzelnen Bosse recht gut kennen
2.natürlich ist die Skillung sehr entscheidend für einen Erfolg
3.man sollte auch die anderen Klassen und deren Möglichkeiten gut kennen um diese richtig einzusetzen
4.ist eine gute Rüstung wichtiger als bei allen Anderen 
5.muss man über seinen Char und Fähigkeiten sehr gut bescheid wissen 
6.sollte man immer bei der Sache sein um schnell reagieren zu können wenn Heiler Dmg bekommt , zu wenig Mana hat usw.

ich denke einige Punkte sind wohl der Hauptgrund warum viele lieber DD, als Tank spielen !

Was mich am Tank im mom auch sehr stört, ist das er auch viel auf Dmg ausgelegt ist ( es kommt nicht selten vor das der Tank mehr Dmg oder sogar DPS macht als der beste DD ^^
als Tank möchte ich viel einstecken können , aber es ist mir egal wenn mein Schaden unterirdisch ist !


----------



## The Reverend (13. Februar 2011)

Habe nen Dk tank und spiel mir grad auch nen Pala Tank hoch aber diese werden nur tanken wenn ich mit der Gilde unterwegs. Bin da ich leider wie viele andere die erfahrung gemacht habe das man in RnD-Gruppen zwar manchmal gut zurecht kommt, aber meist doch eher dds junkie wie los drauf los bratzen und man wieder versuchen muss alles ab zu spotten.


----------



## Terminsel (13. Februar 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einen DD, hat man als Tank eine grosse Verantwortung



Nein. Tank und DD haben nur eine unterschiedliche Art der Verantwortung. Der Tank übernimmt einige der von dir aufgeführten Punkte zwingend. Aber andere Punkte der Verantwortung übernimmt derjenige, der durch die Instanz führt und das muss eben nicht immer der Tank sein, nur weil er vorran läuft. Ich bin selbst DD auf Hauptspecc und übernehme oft die Führung in Inis (nicht mit "anführen" verwechseln). Dazu gehört dann markieren, CC einteilen, Bosse und Besonderes erklären, etc.

Wie gesagt, DDs übernehmen eine andere Art der Verantwortung, selbst wenn sie nicht durch die Instanz führen. In ihrem Verantwortungsbereich liegt es, wenig Schaden zu erhalten, zu gewährleisten, dass die Gegner schnell tot sind, den Tank und Heiler zu supporten, Schaden kontrolliert einzusetzen, und noch mehr.

Für Heiler gilt das gleiche, auch sie haben ihren eigenen Verantwortungsbereich, den die beiden anderen Rollen nicht erfüllen können.

Daher ist es abwegig zu sagen, der Tank sei der einzige, der Verantwortung trage. Auch lässt sich über die Gewichtung der unterschiedlichen Verantwortungsbereiche inzwischen streiten.

Und: Zu behaupten, der Tank sei der zwangsläufige Instanzführer führt aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls dazu, dass kaum jemand Lust hat zu tanken (per DF). Wenn ich noch nicht lang WoW zocken würde und eine Behauptung wie deine lesen würde, die ja in etwa so klingt, als könnten DDs nur Blödsinn machen, während der Tank arbeitet, dann würde ich auch nicht Tank spielen wollen.

Verantwortung der Führungsrolle (betone nochmal: damit ist nicht Anführer gemeint) liegt immer bei dem, der sie übernimmt. Diese immer auf den Tank zu schieben ist schlichtweg eine vollkommen unflexible Denkungsart.


----------



## evalux (13. Februar 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einen DD, hat man als Tank eine grosse Verantwortung
> 1.man sollte die Ini und die einzelnen Bosse recht gut kennen



Habt ihr schon mal was davon gehört, dass man einen Boss nicht über Videos bei buffed oder youtube kennenlernt, sondern ihn IM SPIEL in Erfahrung bringt?

Das war exakt das, was wir noch zu BC-Zeiten gemacht haben, und es hat für mich das Spiel spannend gemacht.


----------



## Cantharion (13. Februar 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal was davon gehört, dass man einen Boss nicht über Videos bei buffed oder youtube kennenlernt, sondern ihn IM SPIEL in Erfahrung bringt?
> 
> Das war exakt das, was wir noch zu BC-Zeiten gemacht haben, und es hat für mich das Spiel spannend gemacht.



/sign
Ob man den Boss aus Guides kennt oder ihn wirklich gezockt hat sind 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Sachen.
/e: und zu verlangen dass man den boss mehrmals gespielt hat bevor man die ini betritt ist auch etwas absurd.


----------



## Valon01 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich musste richtig lachen als ich diese Thread gelesen hab,
diese diskussion gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten und der einzige Grund warum es einfach nicht soviele Tanks gibt,
ist einfach der das 90% der Gruppen die man Random bekommt Scheiße sind, daran gibts nichts schön zu reden ist einfach so, 
wenn die meisten Healer und dds etwas freundlicher im Umgang mit den Tanks wären würde es auch mehr geben so einfach ist das!


----------



## Jaynes (13. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele einen Pala Tank gehe mit dem zwar in Random Gruppen aber ich verstecke in der zeit mein Chat fenster da es echt übel ist was man sich da alles anhören muss.
Da ich bereits seit fast drei jahren Tank spiele denke ich das ich weis wie man Tankt aber meist wird übelst gefleimt wal alle schnell durch die Ini wollen und jeder am pullen ist.
Denke die jenigen die so spielen sollten alle mal lernen das der Tank pullt und sonnst keiner und schon hat es der Heal leichter, der Tank verliert (normal) die Aggro nicht und die Gruppe kommt auch ohne hohen repkosten durch die Instanz.


----------



## Slyf3r (13. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel seit Wotlk Tank DK und fühle mich eigentlich auch sehr wohl in der Rolle.
Ich gehöre nicht zu den spielern die sich was darauf einbilden im dps meter ganz oben zu sein sondern denke es ist wichtiger mit hirn zu spielen.
ich spiele mit einem rl freund healer und das passt und wir sind auch eingespielt und ich gebe zu auch gildenintern lieber zu gehen als in randomgrps, denn:
grundsätzlich sind die dds genervt von den langen wartezeiten und oft auch so drauf (oft, nicht immer!)
fehlt es vielen schlichtweg an der kompetenz einfach mal MEIN target anzugreifen. ICH bin der tank (ich denke ein bisschen ego braucht man fürs tanken  ) und ICH entscheide was zuerst gelegt wird und nicht die dds die streuschaden auf alles machen und am ende alles länger dauert.
ich denke es gibt da die nette target of target funktion an der ich mich auch orientiere wenn ich denn mal dd spiele...
grundsätzlich sind bei mir auch alle targets durchgemarkt, wo wir auch schon beim nächsten punkt wären: gedult.
ich denke nach 40 minuten warten kommts auf 2 minuten länger auch nicht mehr an, ich für meinen teil mache lieber nen entspannten run und marke alles ordentlich durch und alles läuft glatt... naja viele dds sehen das nicht so. anstatt auf ein "go" zu warten haben vorallem hunter die vorlieben gerne mal die eisfalle zu schmeissen bevor ich überhaupt fertig bin (dumm?)
woran das liegt? ich denke das dungeon suchsystem ist ne tolle sache aber unterbindet schon ansich durch serverübergreifung und fehlendes gruppengefühl und die dadurch fehlende kommunikation effizientes gruppenspiel, und darum gehts in wow nunmal (zurecht!)


----------



## Zhiala (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen 85er Tank aber zu BC und Lich King Zeiten hab ich mit Pala, Krieger und Teddy getankt. Gerade am Ende von LK war es ja schon ziemlich übel. Sogar die "Kleinen" U-60er können sich ja schon nicht benehmen^^

Ich hab keine Zeit zum raiden und deshalb auch keine Gilde (naja, ne Bank eben). Auch für ewig viele Heros fehlt die Zeit, deshalb dauerte es etwas länger für mich erst DD dann Tankequip auf einem vernünftigen lvl zu sammeln. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit meinen 30k Leben in die Hero kam und tanken wollte durfte ich mir die ersten blöden Sprüche anhören. Wenn ich dann auch noch wagte ein Tempo vorzulegen mit dem ich sicher die Aggro gegen die oft viel stärkeren DD`s hielt und nur 1 statt 5 Grupen zu pullen namen mir Jäger, Magier, Schamis und sogar Heiler gerne diese Arbeit ab. Ich konnte mir auch den (Entschuldigung) Arsch aufreißen wie ich wollte, der Dumme ist ja sowiso immer der Tank der die Aggro nicht hat. Das ich keine Wut hatte, Spott & Co auf CD, und wiederholt gebeten habe mich doch einfach mal machen zu lassen ändert da auch nichts.

Mit Cata hab ich zwar immernoch nen Tankspecc aber ich werd den Teufel tun und mir das nochmal geben. Da warte ich lieber ne halbe Stunde und queste währenddessen fleißig als mir beim tanken die Laune verderben zu lassen.

Einen Guide werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht lesen, meiner Erfahrung nach ist es fast immer ausreichend den Gegner wegzudrehen, aus bunten Flächen und Spucke zu rennen und auf die gelbe Schrift im Chat und seine Debuffs zu achten. Das hat bisher immer gereicht und wenn man mal stirbt dann klappts eben beim nächsten Mal. (Ach nein, ich vergaß...wenn einer stirbt muss ja gleich jeder schimpfend die Gruppe verlassen, auch wenn der Verstorbene derjenige war der den Mist verzapft hat)


----------



## Garthel (13. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Die vielen anderen sind zu unsicher oft, was Menschenführung angeht.
> Klar kann ein tank eine Ini a zum ersten Mal machen, aber dann fragen.. *Wie geht das hier? Was muss ich beachten?* geht m.M. nach als tank nicht.
> 
> Da hat man eine Leitfunktion, die auch Vorteile hat.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das der Tank nicht generell Alles wissen muss? Warum soll der Tank (laut deiner Meinung als Einziger) Vor jeder Ini erstmal
die Guides lesen wenn er es zum ersten Mal dort versucht? Abgesehen davon dass man über den DF nicht weis welche Ini man bekommt kann
ich dir garantieren das 99% der DDs sich auch nicht die Mühe machen. Klar ist es schön wenn der Tank die Bosse kennt, aber ebenso ist es
toll wenn die DDs und der Heiler auch die Bosse kennen.

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Tanks der Gruppe zu erklären was sie machen soll. Es ist die Aufgabe des Tank ordentlich aufs Maul zu kriegen,
Reppkosten zu farmen und sich alle paar Minuten flamen zu lassen. Taktiken auswendig lernen kann da auch ruhig der kleine DD der doch eh nichts
zu tun hat da CC usw ja keinen Schaden macht.

Ich hab zu beginn meiner WoW-Karriere als Tank mir auch die Mühe gemacht jede Ini zu kennen...ich hab sogar Jede Klasse als Twink angefangen
weil mir gesagt wurde "Es ist deine Gruppe, du musst wissen was deine Mitglieder können". Habe mich jahrelang darum bemüht ein guter Tank
zu sein, bin auch der Meinung dass ich es war. Aber diese Verantwortung hab ich mit WotLK abgelegt, weil es dort eh keinen mehr interessierte.

Ich hab mit meinem Krieger gerne getankt, bis zu WotLK die DDs immer wahnsinniger wurden und habe dann nicht nur die Klasse gewechselt
sondern auch gleich den Server (Allys sind da übrigends keinen deut besser wie Hordler). Jetzt bekomme ich als DD mit wie rnd-Tanks angeflamed
werden weil sie vielleicht "nur" 150k Life haben, oder die Aggro nicht halten wenn einer der DDs denkt "ich nehm halt das mit Mond gemarkte
Schaf als Ziel statt den Totenkopf".

Derzeit level ich mit meinem Worgenkrieger und tue dies über den DF. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden nie die Aggro zu bekommen, die DDs haben 
in dem low-Level-Bereich eh keine Probleme. Doch spätestens wenn ich die Cata-Gebiete erreiche wird der DF in die Tonne getreten und ich geh
nurnoch mit der Gilde. Sollen die "Pros" doch sehen wo sie bleiben...und daher sag ich: Es gibt genug Tanks, aber keiner will sich den Stress rnd geben.


----------



## Soest1979 (13. Februar 2011)

Warum ich mit mein Main nicht RND HC Tanke :

1) DD´s die gleich Hämmern und den Tank keine zeit geben  zum an Tanke.
2) CC Target werden Ignoriert.
3) Das verhalten gegen über andere Spieler ist  unter aller Sau .
4) Das Spiel kenntnisse und Schwanzvergleich auf der überholspur liegt.

Könnte die liste erweitern......
Aber da rüber sollte man gedangen machen und das verhalten etwas ändern !!da gebe auch reichliche Tanks !!!


----------



## dilgarr (13. Februar 2011)

es gibt viele beispiele: ich zur zeit hexe.hab aber auch tank und healer spielte ich fast 3 jahre lang.
es fängt doch schon an in kleinen innis an.man solte eigendlich denken man hats am einfachsten wenn man hinter dem tank herläuft und seine arbeit macht.
ein kleines beispiel:ich tankte solomance.eigendlich kein ding und ich zeige jedem wo er die q gegenstände bekommt.als nach dem absichtlichen 5 voll pull des dd(jeder kann sich da eine klasse reinholen) ,es kommt der halbe raum .danach sagte ich der grp: ich pull sonst bitte keiner.als der heal anfängt :wieso??? das geht zum heilen und der pull dd :die bombe ich auch so weg.
sicher man hätte es ausdiskutieren können und und es war eh ne kleine inni usw.trozdem denke ich was hänschen nicht lernt lernt hans niemmer mehr^^
also ich sagte entweder auf meine weise oder halt ohne mich.
man könnte glaub 100 solche beispiele nehmen.was am ende des tages übrig bleibt ist ,das einsehen das der tank lieber in der gilde in die innis geht und random die finger weg läst.
und für alle :das wird sich nicht ändern. die anzahl spieler die teamwork kennnen sind begrenzt.und der rest flamt auch morgen noch kraftvoll weiter


----------



## xxhajoxx (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte auf 80 Pala und Druiden Tank jedoch war ich immer in Random Gruppen entweder zu langsam zu blöd hab keine Aggro aufgebaut sonst was kurz gesagt ich war eigentlich immer Schuld. Wipe? Heal mit 200er Gear und Tank stirbt? Tank is auch schuld. DD Pullt mehrere Gruppen? Tank schuld kann ja abspotten. 
Am besten fand ich immer beim Abspotten den Spruch "Du bist Pala" womit meine Schuld auch wieder belegt war. Das immer Schuld sein hat mich irgendwann so dermaßen aufgeregt das ich das Tanken in Randoms aufgegeben hab und nur noch wenn überhaupt mal in der Gilde Tank, hauptsächlich bin ich jetzt Heiler mit beiden Klassen.
An dem Tankmangel in HCs sind viele DDs selber Schuld dran wenn sie alle Tanks vergraulen mit ihren blöden Sprüchen. 
Am besten war einmal ein Krieger zu 80er Zeiten in HDR HC da der erste raum da sind wir an einer Wave gestorben worauf er so rumgeflamed hat und ich dann meinte er soll tanken. Er meinte kein Problem is ja leicht hier Specct um und fängt an zu Tanken bei der vierten Gruppe laufen alle Mobs durch die gegend jeder DD hat Aggro nur der Tank nich, wir wipen wieder und der Krieger leavt wortlos.

Also liebe DDs seid einfach mal netter zu den Tanks und verzeiht mal Fehler, ich wette dann werden mit der Zeit auch wieder mehr Tanks Random gehen, aber niemand hat Lust random zu gehen um sich nur beleidigen und kritisieren zu lassen.

In diesem Sinne 
Bis dann!


----------



## Düstermond (13. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel auch nur noch als DD, obwohl Tanken eigentlich spaß macht.
Grund: Unfreundlichkeit der meisten Gruppen. Da hab ich einfach keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Februar 2011)

Leitfunktion als Tank ... ok.
Jeder kommt das erste mal in Inis und hab auch noch net alles auf HC durch! Das heißt A ich muss also immer der sein, der jedes Video anschaut, seine Zeit mit allem verschwenden. Während die DDs ihre Items farmen, Quests machen etc.?
Sorry das mir das Spiel so spaß macht, wie ich es derzeit zocke und wenn ich etwas net weiß frag ich.

Aber jetzt zu sagen, Tanks müssen eben alles Wissen, weil die ja Leitfunktionen haben ist übertrieben. Dazu kommt, dass es auch beknackt klingt.

Find chillers Worte, spiegeln den Grund teilweise wieder warum Tanks kein Bock haben. Dieses Der Tank muss alles richtig machen. Das ich bin nicht schuld, der Tank.

Ein ich Schätze die Aufgabe, wenn er sie gut macht. Ist der Grund warum einige kein Bock haben. Denn genau das ist ja die Einstellung.
Ich tank gern, aber ich lieb es am meisten mit Buddys rum zu ziehen und ist es nur 1 ist es mir auch egal, bekommt er was ist es super =) und wenn nicht, war es wenigstens lustig. Aber diese Leute schätzten Tanks! Denn wenn was nicht läuft, wie es soll brauch man sie. Denn es gibt genug Bosse, die nicht mehr einfach zu tanken sind. Weil man viel laufen muss und Ausweichen, seine CCs im Auge haben und alles andere auch noch. Geht was schief, ist man natürlich zum teil daran schuld. Aber dann brauch man dieses "Ich schätze ihre Aufgabe". Nicht wenn man am Ziel ist, dann kann man sich den dank auch Sparen! Dann fällt es leicht zu sagen. "danke bb guter run" oder ein Addon was sogar diese Aufgabe abnimmt. Denn ich geh in die Ini um bessere Items zu bekommen, Marken usw. Damit ich vielleicht Raiden kann. Der Lohn ist am Ende der Ini und Ruf gibt es auch ^^, also ich hab nichts zu verllieren ^^


----------



## legend codename (13. Februar 2011)

Anfangs wollte ich nie einen Tank spielen, weil ich in Random immer zusehen musste wie die Tanks teilweise fertig gemacht werden und ich wollte mich nicht gerne so fertig machen lassen. Doch mit Cataclysm habe ich eine Worgen Kriegerin bekonnen und gehe damit jetzt Tanken. Manchmal macht das Tanken spaß und manchmal werde ich so fertig gemacht das ich keine lust mehr auf WoW habe. Aber ich bleibe einfach hartnäckig und tanke weiter. Schon Allein wegen der kurzen Wartezeit oder besser keine Wartezeit=)


----------



## Chuckzz (14. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, stellen sich mir zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. In was für einer Gilde bist du, dass du da so einen Ton anschlagen musst? Die Gilde hätte ich schon längst gewechselt. Da müssen ja ganz schlimme Leute drin sein, wenn die nur auf Oberstabsfeldwebel Chukzz hören.
> 
> ...



Okay ich habe es wohl ein bischen schorf ausgedrückt.

1. Meine Gilde ist eine der bekannteren Gilden auf Frostwolf (hi@flamer), namecalling gibts hier jz aber trotzdem nicht.. Letztendlich hat aber die Gilde nix mit dem Ton zu tun. Wenn Leute aus der Gilde meinen sie könnten einem auf der Nase herumtanzen, gibt es Stress. Und das hast du in jeder halbwegs gut organisierten Gilde. Wenn ich der Leitwolf bin, bin ich der Leitwolf. Genauso wie wenn ich der Raidlead bin, bin ICH der Raidlead und kein anderer rnd der dabei ist.

Mit dem Schaden. Wenn du nicht grade ein aktueller Raider bist und du nen guten Tank hast, kannst du die Aggro einfahc nicht klauen, außer er verfehlt seine Rolle. Wenn der Tank einigermaßen gut Equippt ist schaffst dus auch als Raider kaum noch ( zumindest im Bossfight). Und Ja ich fahre einen Mordsschaden und ja wenn ich Aggro ziehe ist es meine Schuld, aber wenn ich es tue dann aus gutem Grund (das Add muss grad umgenuked werden sonst wirds später kritisch ) und weiß wie ich die Situation beherrschen und überleben kann (slow selfheal etc.). Ich verbiete niemandem Aggro zu ziehen, aber wenn er es tut muss er mit umgehen können und das können 90% aller rnd's einfahc nicht.

Das du meinst das ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen find ich sehr amüsant, da es einfach Fakt ist das 40% aller RNDs ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und 80% aller RNDs die Fehler woanders als bei sich selbst suchen. Das gemischt mit ner Menge Frust von Wotlk und Angst vor neuen RNDs lässt die heutige Tanksituation so darstehen.


Mag sein das mein Verhalten arrogant und selbstüberzeugt wirkt, aber ich habe auch guten Grund dazu. Zumal all das in einem netten Umgangston ausgetragen wird, so wie ich es von jedem anderem auch erwarte. Aber bau mal ne erfolgreiche 10er Stamm und schau nachm Raid wie viele Leute du auf der Ignore hast, weil sie einfach UNFÄHIG sind, dann kannst dus evtl nachvollziehen (:

Und auch wenn


----------



## Chillers (14. Februar 2011)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Und auch wenn



Jo, was chuckzz da postete, schroff, aber das was ich meinte.
Lernt früh genug, Euch durchzusetzen.
Und tanks- bitte kein bimmelbammel. *Ich weiss nicht was/wo* aber rushe *lol*.

Die heroes/rd scheitern zu 50% an tanks, zu 45% an DD und der Rest---am Heiler.

Aber *pscht*--auch ich gehe seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr rd, außer Heiler und tank sind dabei.
Tanks - wenn ihr was nicht wisst -einfach posten und nicht einfach drauflos.
Die guten tanks sind eh´weiter und im DF? Nicht mehr, oder?

K.A., vor ein paar Wochen nur Volk, was nicht wusste, wo es langgeht, ohne das zu sagen.

Da fragt man *Kennst die Ini? Soll ich erklären oder mar....?* Bummbätsch, als tank in die 1-2. Truppe...

Und wer es noch nicht versteht: hier soll alles verstanden werden, noin, basisdemokratisch, wir diskutieren alles aus. 
Es geht ja um nix.
Aber später im raid wird gekuscht.

So sieht´s doch aus.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Februar 2011)

Warum werdet ihr denn alle fertig gemacht? Das ist mir noch nicht ein einziges Mal passiert! Mich hat noch nicht einmal jemand angemacht! Kann das nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Peloquin (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

obwohl morgen mein Account jetzt abläuft (spiele seid 6 Wochen nicht mehr) hab ich dennoch mal an der Abstimmung teilgenommen.

Ich spielte einen Kriegertank, Palatank, DK Tank und Druiden Tank. Ich hab gerne getankt und ich hab mich natürlich immer als Tank für eine hero ini angemeldet schon alleine deswegen weils einfach schnell ging.

Aufgehört habe ich mit dem Spiel, weil man außerhalb von Gilden (und selbst dort ist es teilweise katastrophal) garnicht mehr in Hero Instanzen gehen kann. Selbst mit besserem Gear wird es auf dauer nicht leichter werden mit Leuten vernünftig zu spielen, die eigentlich nur Itemfixiert durch die Instanzen laufen.

Ich möchte jetzt garnicht wieder davon anfangen was alles so passiert ist. Jeder kenn die Stories ja selbst. Nein ich vermisse einfach das intuitive spielen. Wenn Leute einfach nicht das umsetzen können zu denen ihre Klassen MINIMAL fähig ist, dann macht es für mich keinen Sinn mehr abend für abend online zu kommen und Grundkurse im Spielverständnis der jeweiligen Klasse zu vermitteln. Das fängt bei so einfachen dingen wie Zoomfaktor an (Ja ich hab Leute erlebt die mussten sich tatsächlich umdrehen um einen mob anzugreifen der direkt an ihnen drann stand <-- das bedeutet sie haben voll reingezoomed was mir dann auch bestätigt wurde) bis hin zu Spielern die aus reiner Provokanz z. B. im steinernen Kern per Stealth Mode von Eingang bis zum Endboss laufen obwohl kein Trash mehr vorhanden ist. 

Ich denke das wird mit sicherhei der Grund sein warum viele Schlüsselklassen (Tanks/Heiler) dem Spiel nichts mehr abgewinnen können und schlußendlich entweder als DD rerollen oder ganz aufhören. 

Das es auch anders geht hatte ich per Zufalle mal erleben dürfen als ich mit 3 Spielern von Adluna von Eredar ein paar Heroerfolge vor 8 Wochen gemacht habe. Das sind Spiele die eben halt wollen. Die meisten möchten aber einfach nur einen gemütlichen abend haben und nur mal versuchen. Gleichzeitig beklagen sie sich das sie 50 Minuten auf nen Invite warten müssen, spielen dann aber wie Dieter und Walter im Töpferkurs in der Melanchtonstiftung Du da Dieter machen aua du da da oh walta kacka am POPO auaaa gaga gaga ......sorry man muss einfach sagen. Ein Großteil der Community ist nach Lichking einfach nicht mehr qualifiziert zu spielen - obs jetzt am Addon lag, obs an Blizzard lag die mit nem Pippi Addon noch mehr Schwachmaten ins spiel gelockt haben <-- keiner würde es zugeben. 

Ich jedenfalls ziehe meine Tanks aus dem Spiel zurück, ich mach nicht mehr den Erklärbär. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock darauf den Idioten für Blizzard zu spielen, nur weil sie nicht in der Lage sind härtere Restriktion gegen solche Gichtkrüppel einzusetzen. 

Und Tikume halt einfach deine Fresse ich will deinen dämlichen Kommentar jetzt garnicht hören Du Pseudoexforenadminmöchtegern.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Pectus (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab ehrlichgesagt auch kaum Probleme mit Random Gruppen, und mache doch seit Catastart taeglich 2-3. Mit entsprechend gutem Gear in der Gruppe kommt es nicht selten vor dass ne Ini im Rushzug nach 20-30 min clear ist. Die meisten Fragen brav intuitiv und ich setz meine first-second targets, jedoch muessen bei mir die DDs selber ihre Cc marks setzen bzw. sonst rush ich erstmal rein. Und das geht ganz gut. Falsche cc marks korrigier ich gerne, aber den lehrer spiele ich nicht automatisch.


----------



## renschi81 (14. Februar 2011)

In spiele einen Pala- und einen Krieger-Tank welche auf 85 sind, der DK-Tank ist noch 72 (wird aber noch etwas dauern bis der 85 ist, muss mich erst wieder an die neue Mechanik gewöhnen). Einen Druiden besitze ich auch aber der ist mehr der Caster/Heiler-Fraktion verschrieben.

Der Krieger war mein erster Char und der war seit er die ersten Talentpunkte vergeben durfte Tank (und blieb dies auch bis der Dual-Skill eingeführt wurde). Für mich gabs nie was anderes als das ein Krieger ein Tank ist. Zu BC flogen auch mal flamender DD-Krieger aus der Gruppe wenns ned schnell genug ging, man kann ja selber tanken.

Aber wie die Entwicklung im Moment ist finde ich echt traurig. Gestern Abend nach dem wir Pechschwingenabstieg raus waren, erzählte mir ein Gilden-Tank-Kollege was ihm in HdU Hero passiert sei. Die Gruppe wollte ihn zwingen nur den Endboss zu machen und die anderen drei Schluss-Bosse auszulassen. Er braucht aber noch Equip und Ruf. Also weigerte er sich und wurde gekickt. Für ihn kein Problem als Tank bist ja schnell wieder drin.

Die Frechheit waren dann aber die anderen die nachher im /2 rungejammert haben das sie so lange auf Tank warten müssen im Browser (2 der Gruppe waren von unserem Server)

Sicher sind Classic und BC schon lange vorbei, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand ist wohl auch in die Geschichte eingegangen.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Darum kommt es ab und an vor, dass ich wie der Tank im Sekundentakt das Ziel wechsle. Oder aber ich bleibe auf dem Ziel drauf und riskiere das Genörgel des Tanks hinterher. Beides ist unnötig. Beides nervt. Das Ziel eben umklatschen geht ja mitlerweile, wenn der Heiler mitspielt. Aber auch da gibt es Sonderlinge, die nur den Tank heilen. Also hat man ab und an die Situation, dass der Tank etwas verschuldet und die DDs es ausbaden.
> Stelle ich übrigens während des Kampfes meinen Schaden ein, muss ich riskieren, mir hinterher anzuhören, warum ich keinen Schaden gemacht hätte. Und da sehr viele Spieler erklärungsresistent sind, und auf solche nur mit einem "lol" antworten... muss ich wirklich weiter reden?



Das ist es aber ... die Ausrede. Oder aus der anderen Sicht, die Schuldzuweisung. Abseits gewohntem Mobkloppen einfach mal das zu tun wozu man da ist, auch wenn einem die Situation fremd ist. Das heißt für den Heiler zu Heilen, frü den Tank zu tanken und für den DD Schaden (und vermeiden in beiden Richtungen soweit es geht) zu machen. 
Aber nein statt sich auf das zu konzentrieren für was man sich angemeldet hat, überlegt man schon während des Kampfes sich was man als nächstes dem und dem oder gleich allgemein allen an den Kopf werfen könnte - meist um sich selbst dienlich zu sein. Das ist auch Teil von Ausreden. Habt ihr diese Art von Umgang so gelernt? Rennt ihr so in eurem sozialen Umfeld rum.
"eh alta Autofahrer alta eh. du siehst doch das ich bei Rot die Fussgängerampel passiere alta eh. Hast doch Augen im Kopf alta eh. Musst du mich nun umfahren." Andere Situation.(Fussgängerampel ist Rot aber es kommt kein Auto. "Eh alta warum gehst du über die Ampel eh. Man muss warten bis Grün ist alta eh." usw....


----------



## WotanGOP (14. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> @WotanGOP und Ceiwyn: Ich verstehe den Einwand mit dem durchtaben dennoch. Im Moment scheint das eine neue Mode bei vielen Tanks zu sein. Ohne Markierung reinstürmen, Ziele ständig durchtaben... und als DD stehst du blöd da, weil du eigentlich immer auf dem falschen Ziel bist. Diese Strategie mag mit mäßigen DDs funktionieren, aber mit Leuten, die viel Schaden fahren ist das fatal. Da kann der Tank nämlich auf keines seiner durchgetabten Ziele genug Aggro aufbauen. Folge ist ein DD, der sich stark einschränken muss. Das ist nicht schlimm - aber unnötig.
> 
> Wenn ich tanke, halte ich es auch so, wie von euch bereits gesagt: Zwei Mobs markieren, rein, AE, Aggro auf den TK aufbauen. Wer dann noch das falsche Ziel angreift, ist selber Schuld.
> 
> ...


Ich markiere aktuell meistens nur noch ein Ziel, das erste, aber es gibt immer DDs, die es nicht hinbekommen, keine Aggro von anderen Mobs zu ziehen. Meistens liegt es aber einfach daran, daß schon wieder losgeballert wird, bevor auch nur ansatzweise angetankt ist. Dahingehend muß man der Masse der DDs einfach mangelnden Skill vorwerfen, bzw. daß die Platzierung im Recount den Verstand ausschaltet. Und auch ansonsten wird es bereits jetzt schon weider offensichtlich, daß DDs beim Anwerfend es Dungeonfinders ihr Gehirn abgeben. Die meisten denken überhaupt nicht mit und sobald etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert, gibt es arge Probleme. Die Instanzen sind schon wieder so einfach, daß die DDs meinen, sich keine echte Mühe mehr geben zu müssen. Das war vor zwei Monaten, als alles noch richtig knackig war, ganz anders. Da ließen sie antanken. Da haben sie sich bemüht, Schaden zu vermeiden und die Fokusziele sauber umzuhauen, während die CCs drin bleiben. Ansonsten war es anfangs schnell ein Wipe, vor allem, weil das Heilermana arg begrenzt war. Und jetzt ist es wie immer: Die DDs sind die ersten, die sich wieder gehen lassen und teilweise einen Müll zusammenspielen, daß man als Tank nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann. Aus irgendetwas rauslaufen, was unter einem ist? Etwas unterbrechen, damit der Tank nicht zu viel Schaden bekommt? Warten, bis der Tank die Mobs an die richtige Position gezogen hat, bevor man draufbretzelt? Ach Quark, das kostet doch alles wertvolle DPS... Und dann wundern sie sich, wenn die Tanks keinen Bock mehr darauf haben. 
Mein Spott hat von daher CD für den Heiler oder wenn ich Mist gebaut habe. Ansonsten sterben die DDs halt wieder...


----------



## Terminsel (14. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Das ist es aber ... die Ausrede. Oder aus der anderen Sicht, die Schuldzuweisung. Abseits gewohntem Mobkloppen einfach mal das zu tun wozu man da ist, auch wenn einem die Situation fremd ist. Das heißt für den Heiler zu Heilen, frü den Tank zu tanken und für den DD Schaden (und vermeiden in beiden Richtungen soweit es geht) zu machen.
> Aber nein statt sich auf das zu konzentrieren für was man sich angemeldet hat, überlegt man schon während des Kampfes sich was man als nächstes dem und dem oder gleich allgemein allen an den Kopf werfen könnte - meist um sich selbst dienlich zu sein. Das ist auch Teil von Ausreden. Habt ihr diese Art von Umgang so gelernt? Rennt ihr so in eurem sozialen Umfeld rum.
> "eh alta Autofahrer alta eh. du siehst doch das ich bei Rot die Fussgängerampel passiere alta eh. Hast doch Augen im Kopf alta eh. Musst du mich nun umfahren." Andere Situation.(Fussgängerampel ist Rot aber es kommt kein Auto. "Eh alta warum gehst du über die Ampel eh. Man muss warten bis Grün ist alta eh." usw....



Gegenfrage: Hast du gelernt, Dinge in Texte zu interpretieren, die da nicht drin stehen? So scheint es mir nämlich.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Hast du gelernt, Dinge in Texte zu interpretieren, die da nicht drin stehen? So scheint es mir nämlich.



Witzig, ich unterstreiche deine Gedanken und du fühlst dich angegriffen. Nunja so ist das mit dem Senden und dem Empfangen und dem Denken - c'est la vie


----------



## Blumator (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch 2 Tankklassen, enen Pala auf 80 und nen Krieger auf 85.

Hab allerdings bisher nur mitm Pala getankt, Also WOTLK inis und die davor 

es ist in der tat so das man als tank meistens doof angemacht wird und das raubt einem teilweise schon die motivation, allerdings ist das für mich weniger der grund warum ich momentan nicht tanke... ich bin sehr gut im ignorieren... 

der hauptgrund ist das ich von den Cata Inis noch net so den durchblick habe und ich finde auch das die schwerer zu tanken sind, is mein eindruck, kann mich aber auch irren... 

Ich spiel momentan eigentlich nur meinen Jäger den ich seit vorgestern auf 85 hab und mit dem rumdackel...

aber ich habe schon wieder vor mindestens einen tank zu equippen wahrscheinlich sogar 2... irgendwann...  momentan macht der jäger einfach bock 

btw: hab auch nen heal, und ich kann nicht sagen das speziell die DD´s immer die sind die rumpöbeln, es gibt - finde ich - weitaus mehr tanks die sich daneben verhalten, vielleicht weil sie wissen das sie eine "Sonderstellung" haben...
es ist ja allgemein so das fehler gern oft bei anderen gesucht werden nur nicht bei sich selbst...
aber es stimmt im allgemeinen schon das man sich als tank kaum nen fehler erlauben kann, als heal aber mindestens genauso wenig...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Die guten tanks sind eh´weiter und im DF? Nicht mehr, oder?



Ganz so kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt sehr viele Tanks die alt geworden sind, nen festen Job und Familie haben und nicht mehr 4-5 Abende die Woche mit ner Raid Gilde losziehen. Die kommen vielleicht noch 1-2 mal pro Woche online, und wenn die alten Freunde in der Raid sind, gehen die halt mit dem Dungeonfinder los. Nicht jeder gute Tank ist auch in einem Raid. (Außer ich hab dich falsch verstanden und ein guter Tank ist nur gut wenn er Itemlevel > 356 hat was es nur in Raids oder Arena bekommt...)


----------



## schoeni (14. Februar 2011)

Warum ich nicht tanke?

Weils im raid nicht gebraucht wird...

Ich habe ein vollständiges feral tank gear auf der bank liegen (~350) aber keinen Tank specc, wieso nur?
Da ich wohl als einer der wenigen noch 25er raide hätts einfach keinen sinn. Im Raid werd ich neben meinem Main Specc als Heiler ab und an mal als Eule gebraucht aber an Tanks mangelts im 25er eher selten. Sollte doch mal ein Main Tank fehlen springt eben ein Warri oder DK ein die als 2nd eh meist als Tanks unterwegs sind.

Sollt ich wirklich mal umspeccen gehn hau ich mir lieber einen vernünftigen PvP Specc rein und spiel ein paar runden Arena... und abgesehen davon das es für mich einfach keinen Sinn macht im 2nd Tank zu spielen muss man doch etwas masochistisch veranlagt sein um rnd hc zu tanken


----------



## Pe2199 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen .

Ich muss sagen ich kann einige von euch verstehen !

Ich selber spiele auch einen Paladin Tank und ich weiss wie stressig es sein kann .

Leider gibt es immer wieder leute die meinen, jemanden beleidigen zu müssen weil er manche sachen noch nicht so beherscht wie er es sollte .
In dieser sache haben es Heiler und Damage Klassen um einiges einfacher .

Ich konnte mir auch am anfang anhören das ich scheisse wäre und das ich es besser sein lassen sollte Tank zu spielen, aber wozu ??
Mir macht diese Klasse und Skillung sehr viel spass, Damage machen kann jeder aber Tanken ?

Es ist klar das ein Tank am anfang in vielen sachen Probs hat aber leute "Übung macht den Meister" .

Meinerseits ist hartnäckig geblieben und siehe da , es funktioniert  .

Ich Tanke schon seid einigen Jahren und das mit verschiedenen klassen und muss bis heute sagen das es mir spass macht .

Wenn jemand in einer Random meint es besser zu können dann soll er es machen. Wenn er anfängt zu beleidigen und ausfallend wird "KICK" und die sache ist damit gegessen ! 

Also leute , traut euch ! Lasst andere reden und steht drüber  Mit viel übung geht das Tanken nachher wie von alleine . 

MFG 

Pe


----------



## Erdwusel (14. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='14 February 2011 - 15:02' timestamp='1297694814' post='3014093']
> Ganz so kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt sehr viele Tanks die alt geworden sind, nen festen Job und Familie haben und nicht mehr 4-5 Abende die Woche mit ner Raid Gilde losziehen. Die kommen vielleicht noch 1-2 mal pro Woche online, und wenn die alten Freunde in der Raid sind, gehen die halt mit dem Dungeonfinder los. Nicht jeder gute Tank ist auch in einem Raid. (Außer ich hab dich falsch verstanden und ein guter Tank ist nur gut wenn er Itemlevel > 356 hat was es nur in Raids oder Arena bekommt...)



Naja, ist man mit 35 schon alt? Aber durch 2 Kinder von 6 Jahren und 8 Monaten kann ich Deine Aussage nur bestätigen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Februar 2011)

> Die guten tanks sind eh´weiter und im DF? Nicht mehr, oder?



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Ich tanke seit 6 Jahren, behaupte also, dass ich mein Handwerk ziemlich verstehe. Aber ich raide nicht, weil es zum einen immer und immer wieder dasselbe ist und ich zum anderen diese festen Termine hasse. Ich will dann spielen, wenn ich Lust hab und nicht dann, wenn irgendein Typ es mir vorschreiben will.


----------



## Metadron72 (14. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich will dann spielen, wenn ich Lust hab und nicht dann, wenn irgendein Typ es mir vorschreiben will.



reden wir von raids oder random raids ? irgend ein typ ? oO


----------



## Cantharion (14. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> reden wir von raids oder random raids ? irgend ein typ ? oO



Mit irgend ein Typ meinte sie wohl den Raidleader bzw der Typ der die Raidzeiten festlegt. (denke ich)
Kann ich gut verstehen dass man sich nicht vorschreiben lassen will wann man on sein muss.


----------



## Arthas the Lichking (14. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel einen Blutelf Pala Tank lvl 85.  Skillung "natürlich Tank"! 
hab Ihn nur als Tank gespielt und Dual kommt für mich nicht in frage. 


Als ich frisch 85 war und eine Gegenstandsstufe marke 329 hatte
 (natürlich bissl geschummelt bei machen Sachen) ging ich in meine
erste random Hc Cata Ini DM (Todesminen).

Ich dachte mir so (gedanken wiedergabe): Ach du pieeeeps... 
Zuerst haben wir uns alle begrüßt mit zb.: Hallo, hi ,huhut und kA 
weiß der Teufel.

Ich hab den DD`s so wie dem Heal geschrieben in /p channel:
"Leute das ist meine erste random Hc. Bitte lasst mich meine 
ccpoint`s verteilen ich sag Euch nachher wer was macht.

Zum glück waren Sie recht Nett selten in einer random ...  

Naja Sie haben das Attackiert bzw cct was ich makiert und gesagt hatte
und waren 1try auch schon fertig mit der Ini. 

Ich war erleichtert und habe auch nette Kommentare bekomm wie:
"Für deine erste Hc garnicht mal so schlecht." oder "Super getank."


Hat mich natürlich aufgebaut. Aber Steinerner Kern Ozruk ist meine
nun ja schwachstelle. 
War zum glück nur einmal drine aber bei dem einen run 3heals 2dds 
neu suchen könnt,

weil entweder der Heal 2 grps pulln musste weil er wie ein klein Kind 
herumsprang. DD´s einfach keine lust hatten auf reggen und einfach pullten.


Kurz bevor wir vor Ozruk waren und sowas kostet Tanks oder allen anderen
die eigentlich völlig normal spielen die Nerven.

Jeder macht fehler ich als Tank merk es gut bei mir aber auch andere machen fehler.
Auch Ihr (falls welche hier sind) ober geilen Roxxor Imba DD`s/ Heals.

Jeder hat seine last auf den Schultern nur Alle müssen endlich mal wieder an einem 
Seil ziehn wenn man was erreichen will ob vom gelegenheits zocker (so wie wir alle 
einmal angefangen haben. wer behauptet er war schon immer der beste gewesen,
lügt er) oder Pro/mehr-zocker 

Nicht das es heißt früher war alles besser nein war es nicht.
Aber man kann ein Spiel auch mal genießen wie eine Party  wo alle Leute einmal oda 
zumindest so gut mit einander auskommen ohne sich gleich verbal das Gehirn 
auszuflamen.

Schluss endlich spielen wir alle das selbe Spiel es soll spaß machen und nicht noch den 
Alltagsstress fördern. 

Ich seh gerade mein Text wird zulang    

Aber zum schluss noch: "Tanken ist nichts schlimmes man muss den Leuten einfach mal die zeit geben 
die Ruhe zu finden. Damit man einfacher und besser durchkommt. Lieber mal langsamer als
200mal zu wipen. Es bringt keinem was!! 

Ps.: ich weiß mein Nick ist für den Biomüll aber naja  aber danke das ihr vllt meinen Beitrag lest.

 (achja : Für Schreib/Text-fehler ist der leser verantwortlich!!)

MfG


----------



## Ginkohana (14. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das tanken ansich nicht wirklich schwer.
Seit BC tankt mein Pala und hat nie was anderes gemacht.
Aber RND ging ich bevor ich nun meinen Acc auslaufen ließ auch nicht mehr.
Jeder Mensch macht Fehler und dass auch in einer Ini aber einen Fehler zu machen, den Fehler wieder zu machen und dann den Tank flamen ist dumm.
Wenn ichs verrall mit meiner Eisfalle, dann entschuldige ich mich oder Falle den Mob wo es noch sinnvoll ist und flame nicht den Tank, dass er den interrupten muss weil sonst der Heal gesilenced wird.
An dieser Stelle nochmals an alle MMs: Ihr könnt selbst einen Interrupt werfen und Fallen werfen.
Zu BC Zeit hatte ich bsp. nie das Problem eine Gruppe zu leiten weil die Leute sich an die Taktik gehalten haben die man vorgab bzw. wenn bessere Ideen da waren diese freundlich im Chat äußerten.
zu WotLK machte sowieso jeder was er wollte, da gings aber auch und nun sind wir an den Punkt gelangt wo einfach jeder tut was er will, wobei es nicht funktioniert oder seine "Anregungen" in Form von "lol nap" oder "ololol der kann nix" äußert.
Ich für meinen Teil habe auf meiner Arbeitsstelle genug mit unfähigen, uneinsichtigen und lernresistenten Leuten zu tun, dass ich mir sowas in meiner Freizeit nicht geben möchte.


----------



## Sallerwoife (14. Februar 2011)

@ Blutelf Palatank

Scusi .... Deitsch ??


----------



## Thelord20 (14. Februar 2011)

hy 

ich spiel einen Bär/baum 

Also ich frage mich immer nur eines wenn ich das hier lese: Wenn doch eigl. alles wissen was sache ist warum es keiner macht, ich meine es gibt 100 Themen über solche sache aber iwie hällt sich keiner dran. Ich geh jeden tag hero weil ich nicht soviel zeit zum raiden hab und daher noch sachen brauch. Aber es ist jedes mal das gleich man muss sich als tank sachen anhören die es einem echt vermissen kann, das tanken und ich meine da ist es doch logisch das keiner mehr tanken will! 

Aber ich frage mich warum ist das so, ich meine wir haben das 3te addon. Wenn man sich umhört war bisher nur Wotlk ein noob addon(ich meine damit das einfache equipen) in cata ist es doch eigl. wieder so wie zu bc zeite heros geben gute start sachen für Raid und man muss sich in denn heros noch richtig anstrengen. Aber was war anfang cata die heros waren cerdamt schwer weil alle noch auf wotlk eingestellt waren, jetzt haben alle das gear und es geht wieder zu wie früher, bomben, pulllen usw.(die dd´s)

Es ist einfach so das egal wie man es macht man es nie allen recht machen kann und das mit dem tanke ist halt nun mal meines erachtens das schwerst in wow, weil von einem immer erwartet wird das man gott ist und alles weiß, alles kann und auch alles richtig macht. Aber das ist genau das was das Tanke leider so schrecklich macht und warum es keine tankst gibt im DB.

Es müsste sich einfach mal jeder an der eigene Nase packen und fragen was würde ich machen wenn ich jetzt gerade der tank wäre oder besser noch jeder sollte mal einfach ein hero ini tanken und dann die schlechtesten mitstreiter bekommen die es gibt! 

LG 

PS: Tanks sind freunde kein essen


----------



## J_0_T (14. Februar 2011)

Thelord20 schrieb:


> hy
> 
> ich spiel einen Bär/baum
> 
> ...



Man sollte es ma so sehen... es gibt gute tanks und schlechte... vor WOLTK konnten sich die schlechten tanks bzw die spacken die heute einfach nur abstressen warm anziehen. Da es den DF ja noch net gab und man wirklich nur die leute des eigenenServer zur verfügung hatte. 

Wenn du dich so benommen hattest wie es heute einige tun dank DF konnteste ma Instanzen und Raids vergessen da dich keiner mitnahm... 

Heut is der DF da und die leute knallen meistens dann durch weil se sich sagen... sind eh alles noobs von anderen Servern und die sieht ma eh net mehr... also warum soll ich sozial sein... Tank hat wenig leben flame ich ihn und seine mutter... Heal hat wenig mana... das selbe und so weiter. 


Ich schätze ma die Kluft die es ehute gibt war vor dem DF ein wenig anderst... damals konnte man sagen es gibt so wenige tanks weil se sich net blamieren wollen... heute sieht man manschma sachen die man realm intern net ma mitgenommen hatte.


----------



## P 117 (14. Februar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='10 February 2011 - 11:02' timestamp='1297330757' post='3010612']
> 
> 
> Das Problem liegt also nicht daran dass es zu wenig Tanks gibt, das Problem liegt daran dass zu wenige die es könnten, auch Tank spielen wollen. Doch warum ist das so?
> ...



Ich finde deine Gründe sehr Erwähnenswert.Alleine schon wie viele heiler bei mir stätig wechseln weil wir 1 mal wipen und alle mir die schuld in die Schuhe schieben ( weil ich z.B. die gegner nicht geschaft habe zu Tanken ohne zu sterben obwohl ich die ganze Zeit sagte das man einen Stunen muss).

Und da mich das schon frustriert da ich meißt 1 1/2 Stunden brauch um 1 Instanz zu machen wegen dem ganzen wechsel und dann noch der miese drop noch beschwert macht es fast gar keinen Spaß mehr.Bei Raids ist dies genauso.Ich wurde weil ein Heiler vergisst beim Boss mich zu Entfluchen und er es bloß das bloß nicht zugeben wollte.

Deswegen überlege ich seit letzter zeit ob ich doch anfange dd zu spielen.


----------



## Makku (14. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele auch einen Tank und ich hasse es, mit Randoms loszuziehen... ich brauche immer jemanden, den ich kenne und dieser die Ini kennt... 
ich kann mir den ganzen Mist, welcher Boss was wann wie macht, nicht nach 1 oder 2 Besuchen merken. Also braucht das seine Zeit.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin... es gibt tatsächlich Tage, an denen ich nicht spiele... und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, 
dann meistens abends für 2-3 Stunden.

Wenn ich aber über den Dungeonfinder als Tank in eine Ini gehe und 4 mir fremde in der Gruppe habe... dann hab ich meistens keinen Spaß dran.

Mit Glück bekommt man ein "Hallo" im Gruppenchat, meistens pullt schon ein DD, wenn es dem nicht schnell genug geht und macht man mal einen Fehler,
was bei mir sicherlich vorkommen kann, dann verlässt man die Gruppe, aber nicht ohne vorher noch die Wörter Kack Noob l2p oder dergleichen loszulassen.

Warum sollte ich also als Tank freiwillig über die Gruppensuche in die Inis gehen?


----------



## Thelord20 (14. Februar 2011)

Makku schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber über den Dungeonfinder als Tank in eine Ini gehe und 4 mir fremde in der Gruppe habe... dann hab ich meistens keinen Spaß dran.
> 
> Mit Glück bekommt man ein "Hallo" im Gruppenchat, meistens pullt schon ein DD, wenn es dem nicht schnell genug geht und macht man mal einen Fehler,
> was bei mir sicherlich vorkommen kann, dann verlässt man die Gruppe, aber nicht ohne vorher noch die Wörter Kack Noob l2p oder dergleichen loszulassen.
> ...



Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. 

Für mich ist z.B. Steiner Kern immer so eine lach nummer, als erste die gruppen mit dem millhaus, es müsste doch nun jedem bekannt sein das der 1 ziel ist und daher beachte ich ihn nicht, bzw. ich schreibe es IMMER im chatt das er von mir keine zeichen bekommt weil er eh first ziel ist und was ist nein man haut lieber denn Erdheini aus dem cc damit er sich in das ele verwandelt und alle sterben weil der heiler nicht damit rechnet (oder so arrogant ist und die gruppe sterben lässt weil er sich zu fein ist zu heilen, da er nur full epic is und auf noob keine rücksicht nimmt) so wipe nach 3 min 2 leute gehen und es get weiter dann bei dem 3 boss wo es auf denn tank ankommt das er weg rennt, kann man sich denn anhören tank denn ja richtig, wenn man mal verschläft ist man ein noob tank usw.

Es ist einfach wie es ist Tank sein ist nicht leicht und man muss sich nicht wunder warum es sowenig gibt!

LG


----------



## metallboy (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich mache jeden tag meine dayli hero als tank! 
Wartezeiten 5sec find ich echt klasse!

Zum thema gameplay mit randoms sag ich nur makro: 

lasst antanken,
wer aggro hat kann sie behalten,
wems nicht passt kann gruppe leaven und ne weiter halbe stunde warten
in 5 sec ist neuer dd da!!!!!!!!

und siehe da die leute spielen schon mit disziplin!!


----------



## GarfieldX (14. Februar 2011)

Hi,

4 Tankklassen auf 85, alle haben eine Tankskillung und mit keinem gehe ich random Inis - warum wurde ja schon von manchen angesprochen.
Zur Zeit überlege ich mir allerdings, ob ich mich auch vom heilen verabschieden soll: Wenn ich zum gemütlich Punkte und Ruf farmen in ne Random normal Ini gehe und da zwischen 7k und 6k Hps machen darf, das die Gruppe nicht um fällt - kann ich auch gleich hero gehen.

Oder halt gar nicht mehr als Heal, soo viel länger sind die Wartezeiten als DD nu auch nicht, das ich mir den Stress freiwillig antue.

Allen, die sich noch als Tank oder Heal anmelden: Respekt! Und ich wünsche euch Nerven aus Drahtseilen.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Grufthase (15. Februar 2011)

Tanken macht nur Random spass.
Die Erfahrungen hier kann ich auch nicht teilen, weder sind Flames, pullende DDs, Sprüche wie "lol, du hast keine X K HP" oder sonstiger Kram standart. 
Es sind eher Einzelfälle und als solche nicht erwähnenswert.

Der Thread hier liest sich eher wie:

"Da hat gestern in der Randomgruppe wer gepullt. Alle Randoms sind böse und ich nutze deswegen den DF nicht mehr!"

Habe einen Krieger und einen DK-Tank auf 85.
Mein Druide ist gestern 15 geworden.Den werde ich auch als Tank leveln.
Schnell Gruppen finden, wenn mir eine Gruppe nicht passt, haue ich einfach ab und viele behandeln einen wie eine Prinzessin.
Tank sein ist was tolles.Nur leider kann mein Main nicht tanken.


----------



## Saihajin (15. Februar 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon zufrieden, wenn die DDs die Marks beachten...
> Aber da ich eh immer ohne große Erwartung an die DDs Instanzen tanke, werde ich auch selten enttäuscht (aber noch seltener überrascht) ^^



vote!!

meine worte und noch zufriedener bin ich wenn ich zb in non heros oder mittlerweile auch in heros marks setze und auch CC`d wird.. dann kommt vom ober DD gogoo will hier nicht übernachten, oder noch besser marks braucht man nicht mehr die aggro musst du halten und der heal muss des wegheilen.. ganz stark momentan in rnd grp`s..


----------



## pvschwert (15. Februar 2011)

Hmmm. Ich les' ja schon ewig im Buffed Forum mit, hab mich aber nie Angemeldet... Nach dem lesen von dem hier, fühle ich mich aber mal gezwungen auch was zu sagen.

Ich kann die Generelle Stimmung hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich weiß auch nicht mit was für seltsamen Randomgruppen ihr zusammenkommt - aber eigentlich hab ich derart selten wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Random Leuten gemacht, das mir spontan jetzt nicht mal eine Einfällt... Dafür jede Menge schöne Sachen, oder auch Kuriositäten wie gestern grade ein Krieger mit 'ner 333er Stangenwaffe mit Beweglichkeit und 'ner 80er PvP Hose - der aber seine 14k DPS am Boss gefahren ist (Falls du das hier liest, schick mir doch mal deine Skillung, ich will das auch!). 

Ich spiele leidenschaftlich 'nen DK Tank und die meisten Hero Inis sind mittlerweile eigentlich auch nur noch 30 minuten runs. Und nein, ich hab nicht alle Raidbosse auf Hero down und Full Epic. Ich gehe zwar auch bevorzugt mit Gildenleuten in ne Ini - allerdings nicht weil diese soviel besser spielen als Randoms (Teilweise sogar deutlich schlechter) sondern weil ich mich mit denen im TS amüsieren will. Da aber nicht immer Leute da sind, gehe ich meine Heros auch immer mal wieder komplett random - als Tank hat man ja keine Wartezeit.

Was ich erlebt haben sind Spieler die auch Menschen sind. Wenn man dem Magier sagt er möge doch bitte den Mond sheepen, dann tut er das eigentlich auch. Der Priester dispellt auch die bösen Dinger wenn man ihn darum bittet. All diejenigen die sich nicht zu Tanken trauen möchte ich sagen - die Leute sind nicht so schlimm wie hier immer dargestellt wird. Es mag zwar immer wieder "Pro's" und echte Querschläger geben, jedoch ist der großteil der Leute im DF genauso Mensch wie ihr, und möchte die Ini genauso abschließen wie ihr auch.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Auf feste Gruppen, egal ob Profis oder nicht, kann man sich insgesamt besser verlassen. Man kann abschätzen, was einen erwartet und ist entsprechend eingestellt.

Ich weiß, das einer unserer Magier immer brav weiter schildkrötet, ein anderer öfter mal Aggro zieht und ein Heiler manchmal falsch (übereifrig) heilt.

Mit diesen Leuten sind Instanzen natürlich oft viel einfacher.

Andersrum wissen die Leute aber auch, das ich fehleranfällig bin, gerne mal ne Gruppe wipe und trotzdem halten sie es mit mir aus, da wir in 90% der Fälle heil durch die Instanzen durchkommen.


----------



## dedennis (15. Februar 2011)

wie man ja schon aus der umfrage entnehmen kann ist dieses theme für den A****! 
es sind schon 860 leute die alleine hier im forum schon tanken. Und nicht jeder tank wird hier auf buffed rumgammeln.
ich habe nie das problem mit tank suchen usw., auch wen ich dd spiele bin ich nicht lange im db max. 10 min. würd vlt den server wechseln da du vlt in einem scheiss realpool bist.

Zudem gibt es ja noch sowas wie Gilde und 90% der inis die ich bin geh ich mit Gilde!


----------



## Cantharion (15. Februar 2011)

dedennis schrieb:


> würd vlt den server wechseln da du vlt in einem scheiss realpool bist.



Die server wurden doch zusammen gelegt.


----------



## Exicoo (15. Februar 2011)

Mein Twink is Druide (Feral 85)
Im PvE spiele ich Tank... ganz einfach deswegen, weil es so wenig Tanks gibt, sie deshalb immer gebraucht werden und es einfach Spaß macht.
Man sollte das Tanken auf jeden Fall mal auf Stufe 85 ausprobieren, lohnt sich


----------



## Sacrilege (15. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe ausschließlich gildenintern in Inis, weil ich mir Random Gruppen gar nicht antun will.

Um die Tankproblematik zu lösen, gäbe es schon eine "einfache" Lösung. Es müsste nur die Möglichkeit geben, die Gruppe anstatt mit realen Spielern, alternativ mit NPCs auffüllen zu können^^

Bin ich DD, dann wähle ich einen Tank NPC, einen Heiler NPC und wenn ich so will auch noch 2 DD NPCs.

Im Grunde würde es für mich keinen Unterschied machen, ob ich nun einem Spieler-Tank oder einen NPC-Tank hinterher renne. Ich mache Schaden auf seine markierten Targets bzw. heile ihn und die Gruppe, je nach Rolle die ich spiele. Bin ich Tank, ist es auch egal wer oder was da hinter mir nachrennt, solange ich geheilt werde bzw. wenn Schaden auf meine Targets gemacht wird.

Zugegeben, das ist nicht unbedingt im Sinne eines MMos / Gemeinsschaftsspiels. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, der überwiegende Teil geht nicht in die Inis weil die so schön sind, oder weil die Leute alle total nett, lustig und fröhlich sind. Man geht da rein um Equip zu farmen und/oder Punkte zu sammeln. Mehr ist es in Wirklichkeit nicht mehr. Das Miteinander ist in WoW schon lange abhanden gekommen. Vom Niveau der Leute braucht man sowieso nicht sprechen, man braucht nur mal 5 Minuten den /2 lesen und man müsste sich mehrmals übergeben.

Fazit: es gäbe dann 3 Möglichkeiten eine Ini zu bestreiten:

- Gildenintern, keine Wartezeit
- Random, lange Wartezeit und ungewisses Ergbenis (für Masochisten)
- Random mit NPCs, keine Wartezeit (für Solisten und/oder Leute die sich gewisse Individuen nicht antun wollen)


----------



## Varric (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab eine ganze Menge Charaktere, daruntern auch ein gut ausgestatteter Krieger Tank.
Die folgenden Vorteile hat man als Tank ganz unbestritten:
1) Man findet beinahe sofort eine Gruppe
2) Die Leute sind nicht so schnell bereit einen rauszuwerfen, denn dann dürfen sie in der Regeln nochmal 15-20 min warten, bis ein neuer kommt.

Im Vergleich dazu als DD:
1) Man wartet ca 20 bis 40 min 
2) Man wird teilweise schon wegen wirklich lächerlichen Dingen gekickt, z.B. Schaden angeblich zu niedrig oder wenn man mal einen kleinen Fehler macht.
Das passiert zwar nicht ständig (es gibt auch nette Gruppen) aber meine eigene Extrem-Erfahhrung war einmal auf den falschen Mob geschossen, weil versehentlich falsches Ziel angeklickt (kein Wipe oder dergleichen) und sofort gab's einen Kick.

Abgesehen davon, daß es auch echt asoziale Tanks gibt, scheint bei vielen DDs so etwas wie Neid auf die oben erwähnten Vorteile zu existieren.
So geht das etwa nach dem Prinzip "Wenn wir ihn schon nicht kicken können machen wir ihm wenigstens das Leben zur Hölle".
Man wird halt nicht gekickt aber man wird wegen jedem Scheiß angeflamed. 
Man wird sogar geradezu provoziert. Wozu markier ich eigentlich Ziele wenn die leute doch auf irgendwas draufhauen, wo sie gerade Lust drauf haben?
Natürlich klauen sie die agro um dann anschließend rumzuheulen was für ein Noob der Tank doch ist, daß er nicht agro halten kann.
Oft wird einem auch keine Zeit gelassen die Gruppen ordentlich durchzumarkieren und ich hab die Symbole schon alle auf Hotkeys.
mein Extrembeispiel hier war eine Gruppe, die mich so gut wie keinen einzigen Pull hat machen lassen.
Antanken geht schon mal gar nicht.
Wer Antanken muß ist eh ein Noob.
Ich glaube die meisten haben auch die Rache-Mechanik nicht kapiert, die inzwischen jedem Tank zugrunde liegt.
Man ist drauf angewiesen den Rache-buff hochzustacken um viel Schaden und somit viel agro zu machen.
Wenn ich ständig mobs einfangen muß stackt dieser Buff aber nie hoch.
Ich kann sie zwar spotten aber mangels Rache Buff verliere ich sie auch schnell wieder.
Dann wird auch immer gerne gemault wenn irgendwer agro hat und ich nicht angerannt komme um den Mob einzusammeln.
Klar kann ich das machen aber in der Zeit verlier ich dann leicht mal die Agro von meinem aktuellen Hauptziel (besonders ärgerlich wenn das ein Boss ist).
Mit dem Mob im Schlepptau zum Tank zu rennen ist für viele auch total undenkbar.
Besoders toll ist auch wenn man dann doch mal versucht einen Mob abzufangen, der Richtung Gruppe rennt und kurz bevor ich draufhaue hat der Magier in dann noch gesheeped.
Das ist zwar eine gute Reaktion vom Magier aber gelegentlich kann man als Tank den Agriff einfach nicht mehr abbrechen und schon geht das Geflame wieder los
Früher hieß es mal "Wenn der Tank stirbt ist der Heiler schuld, wenn der Heiler stirbt ist der Tank schuld und wenn ein DD stirbt ist er selber schuld."#
Heute ist der Tank pauschal immer schuld:
Wenn der Heiler stirbt, weil er ihn nicht beschützt hat.
Wenn ein DD stirbt weil er nicht den Mob getankt hat, den der DD angegriffen hat.
Wenn er selber stirbt weil seine Ausrüstuing zu schlecht war.

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch nette Gruppen aber es ist erschreckend wie oft man an Gruppen gerät, die sich aufführen wie die Axt im Walde und einen zudem noch kontinuierlich beschimpfen.
Da hat man einfach kaum noch Lust für Random Gruppen zu tanken.
Das einzige was ich mich frage ist warum ich diese Typen nicht einfach kicke oder viel mehr warum die nicht ständig gekickt werden, denn wie gesagt, als DD bin ich schon wegen absoluter Lächerlichkeiten gekickt worden.
Mir haben diese Erfahrungen das tanken jedenfalls deutlich verleidet und ich lasse mich nur noch sehr selten zu irgendwelchen Random Heros hinreißen.


----------



## xerkxes (15. Februar 2011)

In einer Gruppe von Menschen gibt es halt nur einen begrenzten Anteil derer, die gewillt sind Verantwortung zu übernehmen und denen gleichzeitig die Tankspielweise zusagt. Dieser Anteil ändert sich nie in großem Maße.

Man kann also noch 10 tankfähige Klassen ins Spiel bringen, der Anteil der "richtigen" Tanks, die auch Herausforderungen als Tank meistern können wird in etwa der selbe bleiben.


----------



## Amraam (16. Februar 2011)

ich spiel 
1) eine tankfähige klasse
2) einen tank.

momentan geh ich aber keine HCs , da mir das einfach "zu bunt wurde".


----------



## Wigo (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich Spiele seit gut 2 Jahre, oder auch ein bischen länger, ein Pala-Tank.

Ich bin recht zufrieden und mag den Char auch sehr gern. Es gibt halt als mal eine Phase da hab ich keine Lust auf Tanken. Dann Spiele ich mein Jäger. 

Vorteil hierbei ist das ich mir kein großen Kopf um die Ini machen muss und mir anschau wie die anderen Tanks bei den Bosse vorgehen.

Was mir aber total die Laune als Tank verdirbt ist folgendes, und das kommt schon recht oft vor:

Da ist z.b. ein Krieger als DD mit in der Random-Gruppe. Ein Tank Item Dropt, sagen wir mal ein Schild. Wer rollt auch auf bedarf und gewinnt es? Richtig. Bei sowas kann ich verrückt werden und verdirbt mir auch alsmal den Spaß.


----------



## Amraam (16. Februar 2011)

das mit den "Tanksachen-wegwürfeln" seh ich persöhnlich nicht sooo als das problem.

obwohl ich hierbei leicht reden kann , ich würfel ja mit dem DD - schurken/katze ^^.


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele im Dungeonfinder gar nicht mit meinem Tank, nach einigen Versuchen, allesamt auch erfolgreich, muss ich mir das aber nicht mehr geben.

Nur mit nach wie vor Imba RoxxOR DD´s unterwegs sein zu müssen, die ein og og og nach dem anderen stammeln, nach wie vor kaum cc kennen, oder ihr eigenes direkt wieder brechen, andere spieler flamen - ein echtes not 2 have ist das.

am liebsten habe ich aber die dd´s, die ein l2p von sich lassen, aber weder einen raid von innen gesehen haben, noch mehr als 2 heroische inis absolviert haben bisher, was einen aber auch nicht wundert im nachhinein.

also gehe ich gechilled mit der gilde los, hier geht alles ohne eine ansage und in einem passenden tempo von statten, kein geflame, rein - durch - raus und man ist noch immer beim gleichen blutdruck wie vor der ini.

an alle dd´s, die uns tanks als hochnäsig ansehen: selber einen tank hochspielen, random anmelden und dann "verstehen"


----------



## Rainaar (16. Februar 2011)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> an alle dd´s, die uns tanks als hochnäsig ansehen: selber einen tank hochspielen, random anmelden und dann "verstehen"



Glaube ich aufs Wort.

Ich spiele gerade meinen Pala in Tankskillung auf 85, tanke damit aber nicht. Habe ich auch noch nie. 
Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich schon mal Lust das zu versuchen, aber dazu benötigt man min 4 geduldige Spieler. Und leider reicht der Titel "Der/die Geduldige" dabei nicht.

Ich hab mich mal als Heiler versucht und muss sagen das mir die pöbeleien da schon schwer auf den Senkel gegangen sind. Mir das als Tanklehrling nochmal zu geben - Nö, ich glaub nicht.


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Februar 2011)

Dazu 4 weitere Gildenmember als festes Team suche, dann kann man als "Newbie" auch locker mit dem Tanken anfangen, in Randoms aber musst Du Dir das wirklich nicht geben.


----------



## Varric (17. Februar 2011)

So ich habmal wieder die Nase voll vom Tanken.
Hatte ich gestern nicht geschrieben, daß der 2. Vorteil wenn man als Tank unterwegs ist, daß man nicht so schnell gekickt wird?
Pustekuchen!
Gestern war ich im Stonecore ging auch super locker und ich begann mich schon über die gute Gruppe zu freuen.
Erster Boss: kein Problem
Zweite Boss: Auch kein Problem
Trash: Sowieso kein Problem
Dann kamen wir zum dritten Boss: Ozruck
Ich merke sehr schnell irgendwas überseh ich hier, denn er haut mich immer sehr fix tot (und das obwohl ich weglaufe wenn er seinen shatter macht)
Also frage ich, was ich falsch machen und im selben Moment folgt der Kick.
Wer fragen muß ist nicht gut genug lautet anscheinend die devise.
Sorry, da hab ich keine Lust drauf.
Sucht euch einen anderen Deppen hab ich mir gedacht.
Und da wundert sich noch wer, daß es so wenige Tanks gibt?
Man wir echt behandelt wie Dreck!
Ist das zu viel verlangt, daß mir mal jemand die Bossmechanik erklärt, wenn ich den Boss noch nie gesehen habe?


----------



## Kyrador (17. Februar 2011)

Varric schrieb:


> Ich merke sehr schnell irgendwas überseh ich hier, denn er haut mich immer sehr fix tot (und das obwohl ich weglaufe wenn er seinen shatter macht)
> Also frage ich, was ich falsch machen und im selben Moment folgt der Kick.



Sowas hab ich mir ganz einfach dadurch abgewöhnt, indem ich mir Recount auf den Rechner gezogen habe. Nicht zum ***-Vergleich, sondern als Analyse-Instrument. Und wenn da dann steht, dass ich über 10 Sekunden keine Heilung bekommen habe, schreibe ich das genau so im Party-Chat.


----------



## Varric (18. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir ganz einfach dadurch abgewöhnt, indem ich mir Recount auf den Rechner gezogen habe. Nicht zum ***-Vergleich, sondern als Analyse-Instrument. Und wenn da dann steht, dass ich über 10 Sekunden keine Heilung bekommen habe, schreibe ich das genau so im Party-Chat.



Na ja, wenn der Heiler pennt ist das eine Sache und ja, auch das wird gern dem Tank angelastet (Stichwort: "Du hälst zu wenig aus") aber in diesem Fall war es wirklich die Boss-Mechanik die mir Probleme gemacht hat.
Der hat mich ganz stumpf ge 1-hited mit irgend einem verdammten special, von dem ich nicht wusste, wie ich ihm entgehen kann.
Was soll man da tun? noch 5x die Gruppe wipen und dann wegen unfähigkeit gekickt werden oder Fragen und gekickt werden weil man fragt?
Ich hab mir Inzwischen mal einen Guide durchgelesen (auf wowpedia) und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich es immer noch nicht ganz kapiert (und nein ich bin nicht blöd) er hat offensichtlich zwei spezialattacken, die beiden einen Tank instant killen und denen man ausweichen muß. Die eine wirkt in einem Radius um ihn herum, die eine in einem Kegel vor ihm.
Für die eine muß man nur hinter ihn laufen, für die andere recht weit von ihm weg. das irrritierende ist die Abfolge in dem ganzen.
Es wäre vermutlich viel einfacher das mal live auszuprobieren und zu analysieren was man falsch macht.
Aber üben will keiner.
Es wird erwarte, daß man jeden Boss beherrscht, ansonsten Kick.
Was sind das bittte für Arroganten Mistsäcke in Gruppen?
Denken die eigentlich ich zieh hier erst mal wochenlang mit meinen Gildenkollegen rum um alle Bosse einzustudieren bis ich es wert bin mit ihnen in einer random Gruppe zu sein?
Mal ehrlich: Wenn ich immer genug Gildenkollegen bei der Hand hätte würde ich doch um's verrecken nicht mit randoms losziehen.
Warum sollich mich denn wohl den ganzen Abend lang beschimpfen lassen wenn ich auch mit netten Leuten, die ich kenne losziehen kann?


----------



## Metadron72 (18. Februar 2011)

der erste angriff den er macht, ist der wo du hinter ihn musst. beim nächsten so weit weg wie du kannst (sofort loslaufen wenn paralyze ausläuft und möglichst vorher ganz nah an ihm stehen). dann wieder hinter ihn und immer so weiter 

p.s. die ausdauer+schneller laufen vz auf den schuhen hilft hier auch


----------



## Grufthase (18. Februar 2011)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> an alle dd´s, die uns tanks als hochnäsig ansehen: selber einen tank hochspielen, random anmelden und dann "verstehen"



Tue ich und da gibt es nichts zu verstehen.
Flames sind Einzelfälle, ebenso wie kicks und pullende DDs. 
Erfahrung bezieht sich auf 2 Tankklassen.
Hört doch mal auf euch immer an irgendwelchen Einzelfällen hochzuziehen.
Die meisten Gruppen sind absolut ok und darauf kommt es an.
Selbst in Wrath mit frisch 80 kamen selten Sprüche wie "Lol,keine 40 K HP".


----------



## babbelfisch (18. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe die Sache mit dem wegwuerfeln als RIESIGES Problem. Wenn ich mit meinem Paladin als DD in eine Inze gehe wuerfel ich nur auf DD-Sachen. Es sei denn der Tank brauchts nicht, dann mach ich schonmal bedarf. Ich kann nicht verlangen, dass jemand fuer mich die Gruppe heilt oder die Mobs tankt und ihm im gegenzug dazu die Klamotten wegwuerfeln als DD. Das gehoert sich in meinen Augen einfach nicht und ich kann Tanks verstehen, die direkt am Anfang der Inze klarmachen "Wenn Du auf tanksachen wuerfelst, kick ich dich oder ich gehe". Vollkommen verstaendliche Sache. Ich wuerfel als Tank ja auch keinem DD was weg.


----------



## Varric (18. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn's etwas abschweift:


Metadron72 schrieb:


> der erste angriff den er macht, ist der wo du hinter ihn musst. beim nächsten so weit weg wie du kannst (sofort loslaufen wenn paralyze ausläuft und möglichst vorher ganz nah an ihm stehen). dann wieder hinter ihn und immer so weiter
> 
> p.s. die ausdauer+schneller laufen vz auf den schuhen hilft hier auch



Ah, danke!
aber wie ist das bei der zweiten attacke: muß ich da wieder auf die andere Seite, sprich vor ihn, damit er dann nicht wenn das näste mal 1. kommt er die Gruppe damit killt?
Im Guide stand halt immer 'hinter ihn laufen' wobei ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher bin, ob da schon in betracht gezogen ist, daß er sich umdreht.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

@Grufthase:
Sorry aber das kann ich nicht betätigen.
Ich habe bisher bei ganzen zwei Heros als Tank das Ende erreicht.
Bei allen anderen hat sich entweder die Gruppe vorher ausfgelöst oder ich wurde gekickt.
Bitte komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Argument "Dann spielst du wahrscheinlich scheiße"
Zum einen klappt's ja mit vernünftigen Gruppen auch und speziell wenn mal jemand bereit ist zu erklären wie die Kämpfe funktionieren und zum anderen Tanke ich schon seit es WoW gibt und bisher hatte ich nie große Probleme. Die neuen Heros gehen nun mal einfach nicht mit roher wrutaler Gewalt wie bei LK wo ich das halbe Dungeon auf einmal tanken konte wärend die DDs es mit AOE weggemacht habenn.#

@Babbelfisch:
Ja, das nervt mich auch.
Ist mir erst vorgestern mit meinem DK-Tank wieder passiert ich freu mich über ein paar gute Tank-Hosen, die ich gut brauchen kann und ein DD-Pala würfelt sie mir weg.
Als ich ihn drauf angesprochen hab meinte er er würde sonst auch tanken.
Sein wir mal ehrlich:
Wenn ich mich als Tank und DD für eine Instanz anmelde bekomme ich eigentlich immer den posten des Tanks (ich glaube ein einziges mal seit es den DF gibt bin ich als DD ausgewählt worden).
Sich als DD anzumelden um Tank-gear zu sammeln ist ja ok aber nur wenn es der Tank nicht braucht.
Wenn ich irgendwas für eine Zweitskillung brauchen kann frage ich eigentlich immer rum ob das sonst keiner will oder wenn ich sehe, daß eh alle auf dissenchant geklickt haben.
Man ist als Tank nun mal ziemlich ausrüstungsabhängig und da finde ich hat man auch ein Recht auf die Sachen, wenn man schon den Job macht, den sonst keiner machen will.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Februar 2011)

Zwei Kleine 2 Centstücke:

a) wenn man als Tank den Boss nicht kennt, sagt man das am besten vorm 5ten Wipe. Wenn ich jemand 5x gegen dieselbe Wand rennen seh, sprech ich ihn entweder an oder nehme gleich Unfähigkeit (=er sagt nix, kennt also den Boss, kann ihn aber offensichtlich nicht tanken) an.

b) einige haben mir, nachdem mir was weggewürfelt wurde, die Sachen dennoch gegeben. Sehr fair, und die meisten würfeln einfach Bedarf, weil sie annehmen, es braucht keiner mehr für Main.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. Februar 2011)

Varric schrieb:


> Ah, danke!
> aber wie ist das bei der zweiten attacke: muß ich da wieder auf die andere Seite, sprich vor ihn, damit er dann nicht wenn das näste mal 1. kommt er die Gruppe damit killt?
> Im Guide stand halt immer 'hinter ihn laufen' wobei ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher bin, ob da schon in betracht gezogen ist, daß er sich umdreht.




die erste wo du hinter ihn musst, musst du hinter ihn, weil er nen kegel nach vorne macht (der auch deine gruppe treffen würde wenn er dorthin sieht). einfach lösung : dreh ihn seitlich, so das du ihn immer von links nach rechts und andersrum tankst. ich tank ihn direkt vor der höhle (die grp links gibts ja sogar nicht mehr, das du die auch nicht vorher killen brauchst)

sonst machst du dir selber stress, weil er ja nicht richtung grp gucken darf, wenn du hinter ihm stehst.


----------

